# Barclays Premier League Prediction Contest 2014/15



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Did this last season too and it seemed to go pretty well so decided to do it again this season :hb

For those you did join in last year i'm gonna run the same elimination style process but just to remind everyone on how it's gonna work: 

Each gameweek you will be required to pick the winner of that match and the scoreline

*3 Points* for predicting the right winner & the right scoreline (same applies for a draw result)
*1 Point* for predicting the right winner but the wrong scoreline (same applies for a draw result)
*0 points* for picking the wrong winner and wrong scoreline 

Double points will be also up for grabs through the season for big matches i.e. Liverpool/Man U, Tottenham/Arsenal etc...

From August through to December a certain points barrier will be set. All you gotta do is reach that barrier and your safe for another month. If you fail to reach this you'll be eliminated. Like last year the first round of eliminations will be in September and the point barrier will be set at 35 points. 

Then from January onwards the game will switch up and the lowest few guys each month will be eliminated. 

Also I'll try my best to ensure no cgsing occurs this time around :side:. Also Good luck defending your crown Destiny :hb

*Gameweek 1*
Manchester United Vs Swansea
Leicester Vs Everton
QPR Vs Hull
Stoke Vs Aston Villa
West Brom Vs Sunderland
West Ham Vs Spurs
Arsenal Vs Crystal Palace
Liverpool Vs Southampton
Newcastle Vs Manchester City
Burnley Vs Chelsea


*Current Standing *As At Gameweek 11**



> velvet onion	106
> 
> IncapableNinja	97
> 
> ...


*September Points Barrier - Week 6* - 25 Points
*October Points Barrier - Week 9* - 40 Points
*November Points Barrier - Week 13* - 65 Points
*December Points Barrier - Week 18* - 100 Points
​


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

In.

Leicester 0-22 Everton.

Up the Toffees.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll do this this season. First eliminated :moyes3


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Time to start strong and drop off in January again :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Time to WOAT.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i predict cgs will be shite and change the rules so he isnt completely embarrassed


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kiz :kobe9


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah I'm again. I got to end of March last season before getting eliminated. Do my predictions later on in the week.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh it's on. Where's daiko so I can copy off him? :side:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm bored so I'll do mine now;

Manchester United 3 Vs Swansea 0
Leicester 0 Vs Everton 2
QPR 1 Vs Hull 1
Stoke 2 Vs Aston Villa 1
West Brom 0 Vs Sunderland 0
West Ham 0 Vs Spurs 1
Arsenal 2 Vs Crystal Palace 0
Liverpool 3 Vs Southampton 1
Newcastle 2 Vs Manchester City 3
Burnley 0 Vs Chelsea 1


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Awwww.. here it goes.

The contest that doesn't respect maths, Gary Oak or any kind of consistency in the rules; but does guarantee ELIMINATIONS and DOUBLE POINTS.

I've barely kept up with football since the world cup ended so these first few weeks are going to be rough.

*Gameweek motherfucking ONE.*

Manchester United 3-0 Swansea 
Leicester 1-1 Everton 
QPR 2-1 Hull 
Stoke 2-0 Aston Villa 
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland 
West Ham 1-1 Spurs 
Arsenal 3-0 Crystal Palace 
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton 
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester City 
Burnley 1-3 Chelsea


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Did this for a couple of weeks last season when I first started posting and smashed points in.

Let's do it!

*Manchester United* 5-0 Swansea 
Leicester 1-2 *Everton* 
QPR 2-2 Hull 
*Stoke* 1-0 Aston Villa 
West Brom 0-1 *Sunderland *
West Ham 1-3 *Spurs *
*Arsenal *2-0 Crystal Palace 
*Liverpool *3-0 Southampton 
Newcastle 0-5 *Manchester City *
Burnley 0-0 Chelsea


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Repping Manchester well there Evans


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Vader said:


> Repping Manchester well there Evans


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, this is a cool contest!

*Gameweek 1*

*Manchester United* 2-0 Swansea
Leicester 0-1 *Everton*
QPR 1-1 Hull
*Stoke* 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1 *Sunderland*
West Ham 1-2 *Spurs*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool *2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 0-2 *Manchester City*
Burnley 0-3 *Chelsea*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hoping to do better this time around:

Manchester United 4-0 Swansea 
Leicester 1-3 Everton 
QPR 1-3 Hull 
Stoke 1-0 Aston Villa 
West Brom 0-2 Sunderland 
West Ham 1-2 Spurs 
Arsenal 3-1 Crystal Palace 
Liverpool 1-0 Southampton 
Newcastle 1-4 Manchester City 
Burnley 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Im in.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 1
*Manchester United* 4-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-2 *Everton*
QPR 1-1 Hull
*Stoke* 2-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1 *Sunderland*
West Ham 1-3 *Spurs*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 3-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-3 *Manchester City*
Burnley 0-1 *Chelsea*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Manchester United* 2-0 Swansea
Leicester 1-2 *Everton*
QPR 1-1 Hull
*Stoke* 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 *Sunderland*
West Ham 1-1 Spurs
*Arsenal* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 3-1 Southampton
Newcastle 0-2 *Manchester City*
Burnley 0-3 *Chelsea*


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Gameweek One*

*Manchester United* 3-0 Swansea 
Leicester 1-2 *Everton *
*QPR* 2-1 Hull 
*Stoke* 4-1 Aston Villa 
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland 
West Ham 1-2 *Spurs* 
*Arsenal* 2-0 Crystal Palace 
*Liverpool* 2-0 Southampton 
Newcastle 1-3 *Manchester City* 
Burnley 0-2 *Chelsea*

:draper2


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Manchester United 2 *Vs Swansea 0
Leicester 1 Vs *Everton 2*
QPR 2 Vs Hull 2
*Stoke 3 *Vs Aston Villa 1
West Brom 0 Vs *Sunderland 1*
West Ham 1 Vs Spurs 1
*Arsenal 3* Vs Crystal Palace 1
Liverpool 0 Vs *Southampton 1*
Newcastle 0 Vs *Manchester City 1*
Burnley 0 Vs *Chelsea 2*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I remember doing this a few years back and it didn't even last the full season, think it stopped before it was even half way over...

*Manchester United* 1 Vs 0 Swansea 
Leicester 0 Vs 2 *Everton* 
*QPR 1 Vs 1 Hull *
*Stoke 1 Vs 1 Aston Villa* 
West Brom 1 Vs 2 *Sunderland *
West Ham 0 Vs 1 *Spurs *
*Arsenal* 3 Vs 0 Crystal Palace 
*Liverpool* 2 Vs 0 Southampton 
Newcastle 1 Vs 4 *Manchester City* 
Burnley 0 Vs 4 *Chelsea*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i will try to finish this but i cant guarantee anything due to army service until octomber 23 the greatest day in the history of mankind. i should be easily finishing above scrubs such as kiz and cgs tho


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> i will try to finish this but i cant guarantee anything due to army service until octomber 23 the greatest day in the history of mankind. *i should be easily finishing above scrubs such as kiz and cgs tho*


Like you did last season? :duck


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

You don't record/check predictions until after the matches are played right? Wanna get mine in early but still be able to change them without annoying you. :side:


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Manchester United 3 Vs 0 Swansea 
Leicester 0 Vs 2 Everton 
QPR 1 Vs 3 Hull 
Stoke 2 Vs 1 Aston Villa 
West Brom 1 Vs 2 Sunderland 
West Ham 0 Vs 1 Spurs 
Arsenal 3 Vs 1 Crystal Palace 
Liverpool 3 Vs 0 Southampton 
Newcastle 1 Vs 4 Manchester City 
Burnley 0 Vs 1 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CamillePunk said:


> You don't record/check predictions until after the matches are played right? Wanna get mine in early but still be able to change them without annoying you. :side:


Edit it as much as your heart desires. Just make sure they are in fully before kick off of the first game. 

You can edit it after the first game kicks off if you want. I won't be annoyed. I'll just ignore it :draper2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Manchester United* 3-0 Swansea
Leicester 0-2 *Everton*
QPR 0-1 *Hull*
Stoke 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 *Tottenham*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-3 *Manchester City*
Burnley 0-3 *Chelsea*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

CGS said:


> Like you did last season? :duck


this is my year :stevie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Manchester United 3-0 Swansea
Leicester 0-2 Everton
QPR 0-0 Hull
Stoke 3-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Manchester City
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Man United 3-1 Swansea
Leicester 0-2 Everton
QPR 0-0 Hull
Stoke 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-2 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 4-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-2 Man City
Burnley 0-3 Chelsea


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

alrighty then.

Manchester United 2-0 Swansea
Leicester 0-1 Everton
QPR 1-1 Hull
Stoke 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 Sunderland
West Ham 2-2 Spurs
Arsenal 3-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester City
Burnley 0-3 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking DwayneAustin :moyes1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Should have this won by February if I continue my from almost eliminated in January to losing by 1 point :hendo*


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

yeee go for it, i'm in.

*Manchester United* 4 - 1 Swansea
Leicester 0 - 2 *Everton*
*QPR* 2 - 1 Hull
Stoke 1 - 1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1 -1 Sunderland
West Ham 1 - 3 *Spurs*
*Arsenal* 4 - 1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 3 - 0 Southampton
Newcastle 1 - 5 *Manchester City*
Burnley 0 - 3 *Chelsea*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Alright let's get involved 

Week 1

*Manchester United* 3-0 Swansea
Leicester 0-2 *Everton*
*QPR *2-1 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1 *Sunderland*
West Ham 0-2* Spurs*
*Arsenal *3-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool *3-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-3* Manchester City*
Burnley 0- 2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Man United 2-0 Swansea
Leicester 1-3 Everton
QPR 1-1 Hull
Stoke 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-2 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 5-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-2 Man City
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

In.

Science failed me last year so I've converted to Buddhism. Gonna travel to the Himalayas every week, meditate naked atop a mountain and let the spirit of Buddha enter me and guide my predictions. Will edit this post when I get back. Namaste.

*EDIT*

Manchester United 3-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-1 Everton
QPR 0-0 Hull
Stoke 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-2 Man City
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Manchester United 4-1 Swansea 
Leicester 1-1 Everton 
QPR 2-1 Hull City 
Stoke 3-0 Aston Villa 
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 Spurs
Arsenal 3-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-1 Man City
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Manchester United 0-1 *Swansea *
Leicester 1-3 *Everton *
QPR 1-1 Hull City 
Stoke 0-0 Aston Villa 
*West Brom* 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 0-4 *Spurs*
*Arsenal *2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-3 *Man City*
Burnley 1-3 *Chelsea*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Man United 3-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-2 Everton
QPR 1-1 Hull
Stoke 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 4-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-0 Southampton
Newcastle 2-2 Man City
Burnley 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Manchester United* 3-1 Swansea
Leicester 0-2 *Everton*
QPR 0-1 *Hull*
Stoke 0-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 *Tottenham*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 3-0 Southampton
Newcastle 0-3* Manchester City*
Burnley 1-4 *Chelsea*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm in. I did it well last year :side:

*Manchester United* 4-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-2 *Everton*
QPR 1-1 Hull
Stoke 0-1 *Aston Villa*
*West Brom* 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 2-2 Tottenham
*Arsenal* 4-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 4-0 Southampton
Newcstle 1-2 *Manchester City*
Burnley 1-3 *Chelsea*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Manchester United 2-0 Swansea
Leicester 1-2 Everton
QPR 0-0 Hull
Stoke 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 4-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 0-2 Manchester City
Burnley 0-3 Chelsea


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Manchester United 3-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-2 Everton
QPR 2-0 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 2-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 5-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester City
Burnley 0-3 Chelsea


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Manchester United *Vs Swansea 4-0
Leicester Vs* Everton* 0-3
QPR Vs *Hull* 1-4
*Stoke* Vs Aston Villa 2-0
*West Brom* Vs Sunderland 1-0
West Ham Vs Spurs 0-0
*Arsenal* Vs Crystal Palace 2-0
Liverpool Vs Southampton 1-1
Newcastle Vs *Manchester City* 1-3
Burnley Vs *Chelsea* 0-3


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Manchester United Vs Swansea 3-1
Leicester Vs Everton 0-2
QPR Vs Hull 1-1
Stoke Vs Aston Villa 1-0
West Brom Vs Sunderland 1-0
West Ham Vs Spurs 0-2
Arsenal Vs Crystal Palace 3-0
Liverpool Vs Southampton 4-0
Newcastle Vs Manchester City 2-2
Burnley Vs Chelsea 0-1


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Gameweek 1

*Manchester United 4*-1 Swansea
Leicester 0-*1 Everton*
QPR 1-1 Hull
*Stoke 2*-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-*2 Sunderland*
West Ham 1-*2 Spurs*
*Arsenal 2*-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool 3*-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Manchester City
Burnley 0-*2 Chelsea*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Gameweek 1
*Manchester United 4*-1 Swansea
Leicester 0-*1 Everton*
QPR 0-0 Hull
Stoke 0-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-*2 Spurs*
*Arsenal 1*-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool 2*-0 Southampton
Newcastle 0-*4 Manchester City*
Burnley 0-*3 Chelsea*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Manchester United* 2-0 Swansea
Leicester 0-1 *Everton*
*QPR* 1-0 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1*Sunderland*
West Ham 0-2 *Spurs*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 0-4 *Manchester City*
Burnley 0-3 *Chelsea*


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in.

Manchester United 3-0 Swansea
Leicester 0-2 Everton
QPR 1-1 Hull
Stoke 3-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-3 Manchester City
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Manchester United* 4-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-3 *Everton*
QPR 0-0 Hull
*Stoke* 2-0 Aston Villa
*West Brom* 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 *Tottenham*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 3-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-3 *Manchester City*
Burnley 0-1 *Chelsea*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Manchester United 2-0 Swansea
Leicester 1-3 Everton
QPR 0 0 Hull
Stoke 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-0 Southampton
Newcastle 0-2 Manchester City
Burnley 0-4 Chelsea


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Manchester United 3-0 Swansea 
Leicester 1-2 Everton 
Qpr 1-0 Hull
Stoke 2-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland 
West Ham 0-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Crystal Palace 
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton 
Newcastle 1-2 Man City
Burnley 1-3 Chelsea


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

can I change the Arsenal - Palace guess? fpalm



edit: nvm, no need to. thought i'd put Palace down to draw


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Manchester United 3-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-2 Everton
QPR 1-1 Hull
Stoke 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 5-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-0 Southampton
Newcastle 0-2 Manchester City
Burnley 0-3 Chelsea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Manchester United* 3-0 Swansea 
Leicester 0-2 *Everton* 
*QPR* 1-0 Hull
*Stoke* 2-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-0 Sunderland 
West Ham 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Crystal Palace 
*Liverpool *3-1 Southampton 
Newcastle 0-2 *Man City*
Burnley 0-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm in.

*Manchester United *3-1 Swansea
Leicester 0-3 *Everton*
QPR 0-0 Hull
*Stoke *2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-2 *Sunderland*
West Ham 1-2 *Spurs*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 5-1 Southampton
Newcastle 0-4 *Manchester City*
Burnley 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Srs post:

Manchester United 4-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-0 Everton
QPR 2-0 Hull
Stoke 3-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 Spurs
Arsenal 4-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-0 Southampton
Newcastle 0-4 Manchester City
Burnley 0-3 Chelsea


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Manchester United* 3-1 Swansea
Leicester 0-2 *Everton*
QPR 1-1 Hull
*Stoke* 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-2 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 *Spurs*
Arsenal 1-1 Crystal Palace I used maths to arrive at this result imo.
*Liverpool* 3-0 Southampton
Newcastle 0-2 *Manchester City*
Burnley 0-3 *Chelsea*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Just as a PSA to any new guys and because I've seen it mentioned a couple of times already:

You can edit your predictions as much as you want up until kick off of the first fixture. After that, any games with kick off times before your most recent edit wont be counted.

Similarly, if you forget to predict Saturday's games, you can still predict Sunday's and/ or Monday's games as long as they're made before the relevant kick offs.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

In.

Manchester United 3-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-2 Everton
QPR 1-0 Hull
Stoke 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Arsenal 3-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-3 Manchester City
Burnley 0-3 Chelsea


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Manchester United 4-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-1 Everton
QPR 0-0 Hull
Stoke 3-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Arsenal 3-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 0-2 Manchester City
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Manchester United* 3-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-1 Everton
QPR 0-0 Hull
*Stoke* 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-1 *Tottenham*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-2 *Man City*
Burnley 0-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Count me in please! Going to be bold gameweek one, anything could happen:

*Manchester United* 3-1 Swansea
Leicester 0-4 *Everton*
QPR 0-0 Hull
*Stoke* 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-2 *Sunderland*
*West Ham* 1-0 Tottenham
*Arsenal* 4-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 3-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-4 *Manchester City*
Burnley 0-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'll give this a shot.

*Manchester United* 3-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-2 *Everton*
*QPR* 1-0 Hull
*Stoke* 2-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 *Spurs*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 3-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-3 *Manchester City*
Burnley 0-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Manchester United 2*-0 Swansea
Leicester 1-*3 Everton*
QPR 1-1 Hull
*Stoke 2*-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-*1 Sunderland*
West Ham 1-*2 Spurs*
*Arsenal 3*-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool 2*-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-*4 Manchester City*
Burnley 0-*2 Chelsea*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Manchester United 3 Vs 0 Swansea
Leicester 1 Vs 1 Everton
QPR 1 Vs 1 Hull
Stoke 2 Vs 0 Aston Villa
West Brom 0 Vs 1 Sunderland
West Ham 1 Vs 1 Spurs
Arsenal 3 Vs 0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2 Vs 0 Southampton
Newcastle 1 Vs 3 Manchester City
Burnley 0 Vs 4 Chelsea


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Manchester United* 3 Vs 1 Swansea
Leicester 0 Vs 4 *Everton*
QPR 1 Vs 2 *Hull*
*Stoke* 1 Vs 0 Aston Villa
West Brom 0 Vs 1 *Sunderland*
West Ham 0 Vs 2 *Spurs*
*Arsenal* 3 Vs 0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 4 Vs 0 Southampton
Newcastle 2 Vs 4 *Manchester City*
Burnley 0 Vs 5 *Chelsea*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Gameweek 1*
*Manchester United* 2-1 Swansea
Leicester 1-1 Everton
*QPR* 3-1 Hull
*Stoke* 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 2-2 Spurs
*Arsenal* 4-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 3-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-2 *Manchester City*
Burnley 0-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Manchester United 3*-1 Swansea
Leicester 0-*2 Everton*
*QPR 2*-1 Hull
Stoke 2-2 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-*2 Sunderland*
West Ham 1-*2 Tottenham*
*Arsenal 4*-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool 3*-0 Southampton
Newcastle 2-2 Manchester City
Burnley 0-*3 Chelsea*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn. Couldn't get here on time.

Burnley 0 Vs Chelsea 2.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Baines On Toast said:


> Srs post:
> 
> *Manchester United 4-1 Swansea
> Leicester 1-0 Everton
> ...


lol @ me.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Moz :duck. Even predicted Everton to lose :duck


----------



## WWEWHCVCA (Aug 19, 2014)

Chelsea is very strong in this season


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CGS said:


> Moz :duck. Even predicted Everton to lose :duck


Everyone went with Everton and there was a couple of draws so I just tried to unjinx them :side:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I did absolutely shite. I'll definitely be the first out.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 1 Results & Current Standings*​


> BULK	11
> 
> Renegade	10
> velvet onion	10
> ...



Steps have been taken to ensure no CGSing has occured but if you think i'm wrong let me know. 

BULK taking that early lead while Detiny also makes a pretty decent start to his title defence

Heartbreak&triumph making a WOAT time in what is "his year" :duck. Also Pretty shite start indeed Vader :side: 

Going away for about 2 weeks so may not be able to calculate Gameweek 2 until I get I get back in the 1st week of September so posting Week's 2 & 3 now. You can do both or wait to see how the teams do next week and post week 3's once week 2 is over. Your call. 

*Gameweek 2*

Aston Villa Vs Newcastle
Chelsea Vs Leicester
Crystal Palace Vs West Ham
Southampton Vs West Brom
Swansea Vs Burnley 
Everton Vs Arsenal
Hull City Vs Stoke City
Spurs Vs QPR
Sunderland Vs Manchester United
Manchester City Vs Liverpool *Double Points*

*Gameweek 3*
Burnley Vs Manchester United
Manchester City Vs Stoke
Newcastle Vs Crystal Palace
QPR Vs Sunderland
Swansea Vs West Brom
West Ham Vs Southampton
Everton Vs Chelsea
Aston Villa Vs Hull City
Spurs Vs Liverpool
Leicester Vs Arsenal​


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Well I thought I'd done worse than that lol


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm happy to step in for gameweek 2 and get those scores up if you're not able to.

I aced key stage 2 maths so you can _count_ on me.

:heskeymania


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Let me know if you want me to add them up while you're away and I'll show you how easy it is to do.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I ain't having you guys fuck up my game with your POVERTY counting tbh.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

9? Damn. Good start.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Solid first week, my new strategy is paying dividends already bama


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 2

Aston Villa 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Leicester
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 West Ham
*Southampton* 2-0 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-1 Burnley 
*Everton* 2-0 Arsenal
Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
*Spurs* 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 2

Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 3-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Ham
*Southampton* 1-0 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-1 Burnley 
*Everton* 1-0 Arsenal
Hull City 0-0 Stoke City
Spurs 0-1 *QPR*
Sunderland 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Solid start to my title defence. I got this.

:drake2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Gameweek 2

Aston Villa 0-2 Newcastle
Chelsea 4-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-0 Burnley 
Everton 2-0 Arsenal
Hull City 1-0 Stoke City
Spurs 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Gameweek 2
> Manchester City 4-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


You avin' a laugh?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I should ban Jet for even thinking such a scoreline


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Your defence is bob.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Man United's defence must be great to concede twice to Swansea.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

What perfume do you wear? Obsession?

Not on about United are we lad?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Perfume? Haha.

I know, but Liverpools defence this season is better than Utd's


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You're missing the point. United aren't a part of this discussion and I'm not arguing against it being anything but pants.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-2 Newcastle
Chelsea 3-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Burnley
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Hull City 1-0 Stoke City
Spurs 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome start, thought id shat the bed when i got the first 4 scores completely wrong.
Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-0 Burnley 
Everton 2-2 Arsenal
Hull City 1-0 Stoke City
Spurs 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Gameweek 2*

Aston Villa 1-*2 Newcastle*
*Chelsea 3*-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
*Southampton 2*-1 West Brom
*Swansea 1*-0 Burnley 
*Everton 2*-1 Arsenal
Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
*Spurs 2*-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-*2 Manchester United*
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Gameweek 2*

Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 3-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-1 *West Ham*
*Southampton* 1-0 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-0 Burnley 
Everton 1-1 Arsenal
Hull City 0-1 *Stoke City*
*Spurs* 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 2

Aston Villa 0-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 3-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 West Brom
Swansea 2-1 Burnley 
Everton 1-1 Arsenal
Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
Spurs 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 2

Aston Villa 1 Vs Newcastle 1
*Chelsea 3* Vs Leicester 1
Crystal Palace 0 Vs *West Ham 1*
*Southampton 2* Vs West Brom 0
*Swansea 1* Vs Burnley 0
Everton 2 Vs Arsenal 2
Hull City 1 Vs *Stoke City 2*
*Spurs 2* Vs QPR 0
Sunderland 1 Vs *Manchester United 2*
*Manchester City 2* Vs Liverpool 0 *Double Points*


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

4? meh.

Aston Villa 0 Vs *Newcastle 1*
*Chelsea 3* Vs Leicester 0
Crystal Palace 0 Vs *West Ham 1*
*Southampton 1* Vs West Brom 1
*Swansea 2* Vs Burnley 0
Everton 1 Vs *Arsenal 2*
Hull City 1 Vs Stoke City 1
*Spurs 1* Vs QPR 0
Sunderland 0 Vs *Manchester United 1*
*Manchester City 2* Vs Liverpool 1 *Double Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

right up dere in 2nd :jordan2

Aston Villa 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Chelsea* 4-0 Leicester
*Crystal Palace 0-0 West Ham*
*Southampton* 2-1 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-0 Burnley 
*Everton 2-2 Arsenal*
*Hull City 1-1 Stoke City*
*Spurs* 3-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Aston Villa 0-1 *Newcastle*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Leicester
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-1 Burnley
Everton 0-0 Arsenal
*Hull City* 2-0 Stoke City
Spurs 0-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 3-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Gameweek 2*

Aston Villa 1-2 *Newcastle *
*Chelsea* 4-0 Leicester 
Crystal Palace 0-1 *West Ham*
*Southampton* 2-1 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-0 Burnley 
Everton 1-2 *Arsenal*
Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
*Spurs* 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
*Chelsea *4-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Ham
*Southampton *1-0 West Brom
*Swansea *1-0 Burnley 
Everton 1-2 *Arsenal*
Hull City 0-0 Stoke City
*Spurs *2-1 QPR
Sunderland 2-2 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 3-0 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 2

Aston Villa 1-3 Newcastle
Chelsea 4-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 3-0 Burnley 
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Hull City 2-0 Stoke City
Spurs 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 3-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-0 Burnley 
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Hull City 2-1 Stoke City
Spurs 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*GAMEWEEK 2*

Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle 
*Chelsea* 3-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-1 *West Ham*
*Southampton *2-1 West Brom
*Swansea *4-0 Burnley 
*Everton* 3-2 Arsenal
Hull City 2-2 Stoke City
Spurs 0-1 *QPR*
Sunderland 1-1 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 4-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Evans is back :mark:

Ill post mine soon.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Aston Villa* 2-1 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 3-0 Leicester
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 West ham
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-0 Burnley
Everton 2-3 *Arsenal*
*Hull City* 1-0 Stoke City
*Spurs* 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-3 *Manchester United*
Manchester City 1-2 *Liverpool **Double Points*


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Gameweek 2

Aston Villa 0-2 Newcastle
Chelsea 4-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 3-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-0 Burnley 
Everton 2-2 Arsenal
Hull City 0-1 Stoke City
Spurs 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 2-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

LFC_Styles said:


> Evans is back :mark:
> 
> Ill post mine soon.


Don't even know why I was gone :'(


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Aston Villa 1-2 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 3-0 Burnley 
Everton 2-3 Arsenal
Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
Spurs 3-1 QPR
Sunderland 3-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-4 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 West ham
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-0 Burnley
Everton 2-1 Arsenal
Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
Spurs 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Gameweek 2

Aston Villa 2 Vs 2 Newcastle
Chelsea 4 Vs 0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0 Vs 1 West Ham
Southampton 1 Vs 0 West Brom
Swansea 2 Vs 0 Burnley 
Everton 1 Vs 1 Arsenal
Hull City 2 Vs 1 Stoke City
Spurs 2 Vs 0 QPR
Sunderland 1 Vs 1 Manchester United
Manchester City 2 Vs 1 Liverpool *Double Points


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Aston Villa 0-*2 Newcastle*
*Chelsea 4*-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Ham
*Southampton 1*-0 West Brom
*Swansea 2*-0 Burnley
Everton 1-*2 Arsenal*
Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
*Spurs 3*-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-*2 Manchester United*
*Manchester City 2*-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Aston Villa 2-2 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 2-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
*Southampton* 2-1 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-1 Burnley
Everton 1-2 *Arsenal*
Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
*Spurs* 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Gameweek 2

Aston Villa 2 - 0 Newcastle
Chelsea 3 - 0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 West Ham
Southampton 2 - 1 West Brom
Swansea 3 - 1 Burnley
Everton 2 - 2 Arsenal
Hull City 1 - 1 Stoke City
Spurs 2 - 0 QPR
Sunderland 1 - 2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3 - 1 Liverpool *Double Points


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Gameweek 2.

Aston Villa 1-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 3-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 West Brom
Swansea 2-0 Burnley
Everton 2-1 Arsenal
Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
Spurs 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*

Gameweek 3
Burnley 0-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Stoke
Newcastle 1-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
Swansea 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 0-0 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-0 Hull City
Spurs 2-1 Liverpool
Leicester 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Gameweek 2

*Aston Villa* 2-1 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 4-0 Leicester
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-0 Burnley
Everton 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Hull City* 1-0 Stoke City
*Spurs* 3-0 QPR
Sunderland 2-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gameweek 2

*Aston Villa 2*-1 Newcastle
*Chelsea 3*-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
*Southampton 1*-0 West Brom
*Swansea 2*-0 Burnley 
Everton 1-3* Arsenal*
Hull City 0-1 *Stoke City*
*Spurs *1-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-2* Manchester United*
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*

Gameweek 3
Burnley 0-*2 Manchester United*
*Manchester City 2*-0 Stoke
*Newcastle 1*-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 0-0 Sunderland
*Swansea 1*-0 West Brom
West Ham 0-*1 Southampton*
Everton 1-*3 Chelsea*
*Aston Villa 2*-0 Hull City
Spurs 1-*2 Liverpool*
Leicester 0-*3 Arsenal*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Aston Villa 2-2 Newcastle
Chelsea 3-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 West Brom
Swansea 3-0 Burnley 
Everton 2-2 Arsenal
Hull City 2-1 Stoke City
Spurs 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Aston Villa 0-1 *Newcastle*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Leicester
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 West Ham
*Southampton* 2-0 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-1 Burnley 
Everton 1-1 Arsenal
Hull City 1-2 *Stoke City*
*Spurs* 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-3 *Manchester United*
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Leicester
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 West Ham
*Southampton* 1-0 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-0 Burnley 
Everton 2-3 *Arsenal*
*Hull City* 1-0 Stoke City
*Spurs* 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 3-0 Leicester
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 West Ham
*Southampton* 2-0 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-1 Burnley 
Everton 2-3 *Arsenal*
*Hull City* 1-0 Stoke City
*Spurs* 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-*2 Newcastle*
*Chelsea 3*-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
*Southampton 2*-1 West Brom
*Swansea 2*-1 Burnley 
Everton 2-2 Arsenal
Hull City 0-*1 Stoke City*
*Spurs 2*-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-*3 Manchester United*
Manchester City 1-*2 Liverpool* *Double Points*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Gameweek 2

Aston Villa 1 Vs 1 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 3 Vs 1 Leicester
*Crystal Palace* 2 Vs 1 West Ham
Southampton 1 Vs 2 *West Brom*
Swansea 2 Vs 2 Burnley
Everton 0 Vs 2 *Arsenal*
*Hull City* 1 Vs 0 Stoke City
*Spurs* 2 Vs 0 QPR
Sunderland 1 Vs 2 *Manchester United*
Manchester City 2 Vs 3 *Liverpool* *Double Points*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aston Villa 0 Vs 2 Newcastle
Chelsea 4 Vs 0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0 Vs 0 West Ham
Southampton 1 Vs 0 West Brom
Swansea 2 Vs 0 Burnley
Everton 1 Vs 1 Arsenal
Hull City 2 Vs 1 Stoke City
Spurs 2 Vs 0 QPR
Sunderland 0 Vs 2 Manchester United
Manchester City 2 Vs 2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 2 

Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 3-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-2 *West Ham*
Southampton 1-2 *West Brom*
*Swansea* 3-1 Burnley
*Everton* 2-1 Arsenal
Hull City 0-2 *Stoke City*
*Spurs* 4-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-3 *Manchester United*
Liverpool 2-4 *Manchester City* *Double Points


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

*Gameweek 2*

Aston Villa 0-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 3-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-0 Burnley 
Everton 1-1 Arsenal
Hull City 2-2 Stoke City
Spurs 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Gameweek 2*

*Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle*
*Chelsea 4*-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-*2 West Ham*
*Southampton 2*-0 West Brom
*Swansea 3*-1 Burnley
Everton 1-*2 Arsenal*
Hull City 1-*2 Stoke City*
*Spurs 1*-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-*2 Manchester United*
*Manchester City 2*-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 4-1 Leicester
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 West Ham
*Southampton* 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-2 Burnley 
Everton 2-3 *Arsenal*
Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
*Spurs* 3-2 QPR
Sunderland 0-1 *Manchester United*
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
*Chelsea *2-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Ham
S*outhampton* 2-1 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-1 Burnley
Everton 1-2 *Arsenal*
Hull City 0-2 *Stoke City*
Spurs 1-1 QPR
*Sunderland* 1-0 Manchester United
Liverpool 0-3 *Manchester City *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Aston Villa 0-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 3-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-0 Burnley 
Everton 2-1 Arsenal
Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
Spurs 3-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Aston Villa 0-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 4-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 West Brom
Swansea 2-1 Burnley
Everton 0-1 Arsenal
Hull City 2-1 Stoke City
Spurs 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 2-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Gameweek 2*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Chelsea* 4-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
*Southampton* 2-0 West Brom
*Swansea* 3-1 Burnley
Everton 2-2 Arsenal
Hull City 0-2 *Stoke City*
*Spurs* 4-1 QPR
Sunderland 2-3 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Aston Villa 1 Vs 2 Newcastle
Chelsea 3 Vs 0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1 Vs 1 West Ham
Southampton 2 Vs 0 West Brom
Swansea 2 Vs 1 Burnley
Everton 2 Vs 2 Arsenal
Hull City 0 Vs 0 Stoke City
Spurs 2 Vs 0 QPR
Sunderland 1 Vs 1 Manchester United
Manchester City 2 Vs 0 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 2

Aston Villa 0-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 3-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-0 Burnley 
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Hull City 1-0 Stoke City
Spurs 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Aston Villa* 1-0 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 3-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Ham
*Southampton* 1-0 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-0 Burnley
*Everton* 2-1 Arsenal
Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
*Spurs* 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
*Chelsea 4*-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Ham
*Southampton 2*-1 West Brom
*Swansea 3*-1 Burnley
Everton 1-1 Arsenal
Hull 0-*1 Stoke*
*Tottenham 2*-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Manchester United
*Manchester City 3*-1 Liverpool **Double Points**


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Chelsea* 4-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-1 *West Ham*
*Southampton* 2-1 West Brom
*Swansea* 1-0 Burnley
Everton 1-1 Arsenal
Hull 0-0 Stoke
*Tottenham* 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Chelsea 4-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Ham
Southampton 3-0 West Brom
Swansea 2-1 Burnley
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Hull 2-0 Stoke
Tottenham 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-4 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-1 Liverpool


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shit, completely forgot about this 

Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
Spurs 3-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

You can all call me the GOAT of week 2.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

i called the city 3-1 win, Double points  

Nice haul this week


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jesus, you really did GOAT, WWETNA :wilkins

Why the hell did I have to give QPR a gol?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Jesus, you really did GOAT, :wilkins
> 
> Why the hell did I have to give QPR a gol?


:moyes4

LIAM MILLER, pal.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Pretty sure 18 is amongst the GOAT scores if not the GOAT score. 

If somebody nets over 20, CGS is going to be in a bind when he realises he is out of fingers and toes.



Joel said:


> Why the hell did I have to give QPR a gol?


_


@Joey7Barton said:



I'd destroy both the midfielders Spurs have wasted money on and I'm a championship player. Albeit, an exceptional one...

Click to expand...

_


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well done to everyone who got that City Liverpool score right, that's done you a world of good moving up our league.

36 gameweeks to go....


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

legendkiller316 said:


> Well done to everyone who got that City Liverpool score right, that's done you a world of good moving up our league.
> 
> 36 gameweeks to go....


Yeah, but not everyone is going to make all 36 gameweeks :downing

11 points isn't bad after missing all but one of the opening week fixtures :agree:


----------



## ChipsDaily (Aug 18, 2014)

Can I join in late?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Liam Miller said:


> You can all call me the GOAT of week 2.



GOAT indeed



ChipsDaily said:


> Can I join in late?



Go ahead.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Predicting City 3-2 Liverpool fpalm


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> Aston Villa 0-*2 Newcastle*
> *Chelsea 4*-0 Leicester
> Crystal Palace 0-0 West Ham
> *Southampton 1*-0 West Brom
> ...


8 points. Alright.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Flux said:


> Predicting City 3-2 Liverpool fpalm


Feel ya. I had City winning 3-0.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

As I mentioned no chance of this getting done right now so go ahead and do week 3 and I shall do both weeks when I get back

*Gameweek 3*
Burnley 0-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke
Newcastle 1-2 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-1 Southampton
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1Hull City
Spurs 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 3
Burnley 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 Stoke
Newcastle 1-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
Swansea 2-2 West Brom
West Ham 0-1 Southampton
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Hull City
Spurs 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-3 Arsenal

You forgot to predict the Swansea game, CGS


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Burnley 0-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2-1 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
Swansea 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-0 Hull City
Spurs 1-1 Liverpool
Leicester 0-1 Arsenal


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
> *Chelsea *2-0 Leicester
> Crystal Palace 0-0 West Ham
> S*outhampton* 2-1 West Brom
> ...


Can I just point out that City were the home team and Liverpool were the away team. 
The match which Marty has predicted in his post didn't actually take place on Monday night

Therefore I would like whatever points he may have gained from this match prediction to be *STRICKEN FROM THE RECORD*

Thanks CGS and have a lovely time at wherever it is that you're going


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Gameweek 3*
Burnley 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 4-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2-2 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-2 *Sunderland*
*Swansea* 3-0 West Brom
*West Ham* 2-0 Southampton
Everton 1-2 *Chelsea*
Aston Villa 1-3 *Hull City*
*Spurs* 1-0 Liverpool
Leicester 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Gameweek 3:*
Burnley 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-3 Sunderland
Swansea 3-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-2 Hull City
Spurs 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Burnley 0-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-3 Sunderland
Swansea 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Hull City
Spurs 2-1 Liverpool
Leicester 0-3 Arsenal


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Burnley 1*-0 Manchester United
*Manchester City 4*-0 Stoke
*Newcastle 2*-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-*2 Sunderland*
*Swansea 2*-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-*2 Southampton*
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 2-2 Hull City
*Spurs 2*-1 Liverpool
Leicester 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Burnley 0-1 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 2-0 Stoke
*Newcastle* 2-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-2 *Sunderland*
*Swansea* 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-2 Southampton
Everton 1-2 *Chelsea*
Aston Villa 0-1 *Hull City*
*Spurs* 2-1 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Gameweek 3*

Burnley 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 3-0 Stoke
Newcastle 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
*Swansea* 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-2 *Southampton*
Everton 1-2*Chelsea*
Aston Villa 0-0 Hull City
*Spurs* 3-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2* Arsenal*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Updated table you fecker so i can have my small glory.

*Burnley *2-1 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 4-1 Stoke
*Newcastle* 3-2 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-2 *Sunderland*
*Swansea *2-1 West Brom
*West Ham *1-0 Southampton
Everton 1-3 *Chelsea*
Aston Villa 1-1 Hull City
Spurs 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Liam Miller said:


> Updated table you fecker so i can have my small glory.


:trips4

Nope #dealwithit


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

STEVIE SWAG'S BITCH said:


> :trips4
> 
> Nope #dealwithit





















Okay, i'll just wait till after this weekends in the hope of more goating, but i'm probably all goated out for this season.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Burnley 1-1 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 3-1 Stoke
*Newcastle* 2-1 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-2 *Sunderland*
*Swansea* 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 2-2 Chelsea
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Hull City
Spurs 1-2 *Liverpool*
Leicester 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Burnley 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 3-0 Stoke
*Newcastle* 1-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
*Swansea* 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-2 *Southampton*
Everton 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Hull City
Spurs 3-3 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Burnley 1-2 *Man Utd*
*Man City* 3-0 Stoke
*Newcastle* 1-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
*Swansea* 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-2 *Southampton*
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Hull
Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Can I just point out that City were the home team and Liverpool were the away team.
> The match which Marty has predicted in his post didn't actually take place on Monday night
> 
> Therefore I would like whatever points he may have gained from this match prediction to be *STRICKEN FROM THE RECORD*
> ...


I will set your hobbit home on fire as I eat the last of your potatoes you vile little cretin.

*unblockmepls*


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Gameweek 3*

Burnley 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 2-0 Stoke
*Newcastle* 2-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
*Swansea* 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-0 Hull City
Spurs 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Burnley 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-1 Stoke
Newcastle 2-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 2-3 Sunderland
Swansea 3-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-0 Hull City
Spurs 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Gameweek 3

Burnley 1-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 2-1 Sunderland
Swansea 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 2-0 Hull City
Spurs 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Gameweek 3*

Burnley 1-*3 Manchester United*
*Manchester City 2*-0 Stoke
*Newcastle 2*-1 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
*Swansea 1*-0 West Brom
*West Ham 2*-1 Southampton
Everton 1-*2 Chelsea*
Aston Villa 0-0 Hull City
*Spurs 2*-1 Liverpool
Leicester 0-*3 Arsenal*


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gameweek 3

Burnley 0-3 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 3-0 Stoke
*Newcastle* 2-1 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
*Swansea* 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Hull City
Spurs 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Burnley 0-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2-1 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
Swansea 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Hull City
Spurs 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Gameweek 3

Burnley 0-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 Stoke
Newcastle 1-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
Swansea 3-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-1 Southampton
Everton 0-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-0 Hull City
Spurs 3-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Burnley 0-0 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 4-0 Stoke
*Newcastle* 2-1 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
*Swansea *2-0 West Brom
*West Ham* 1-0 Southampton
Everton 2-3 *Chelsea*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Hull City
Spurs 0-2 *Liverpool*
Leicester 0-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

Bastard, forgot about this and didn't do gameweek :fpalm

Gameweek 3
Burnley *1-3* *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* *3-0*Stoke
*Newcastle** 2-1 *Crystal Palace
QPR *]-1* Sunderland
*Swansea* *2-0* West Brom
West Ham *0-0* Southampton
Everton *1-2** Chelsea*
Aston Villa *2-2* Hull City
Spurs *2-4** Liverpool*
Leicester *0-4* *Arsenal*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Burnley 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 0-1 Sunderland
Swansea 3-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-2 Hull City
Spurs 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

_*Gameweek 3*_

Burnley 1-*2 Manchester United*
*Manchester City 2*-0Stoke
*Newcastle 1-1 Crystal Palace*
QPR 0-*1 Sunderland*
Swansea 1-*2 West Brom*
*West Ham 1-1 Southampton*
Everton 1-*3 Chelsea*
*Aston Villa 1*-0 Hull City
Spurs 2-*3 Liverpool*
Leicester 0-*4 Arsenal*


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

17 points if i counted my score correctly great score.
Gameweek 3
Burnley 1-2 Manchester United
Man City 2-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2-0 Crystal Palace
Qpr 1-1 Sunderland 
Swansea 2-0 West brom
West Ham 2-1 Southampton
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-1 Hull
Spurs 1-1 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Burnley 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 2-0 Stoke
*Newcastle* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*QPR* 2-1 Sunderland
*Swansea* 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 2-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Hull City
Spurs 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Burnley 1-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2-1 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
Swansea 3-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-2 Southampton
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 2-1 Hull City
Spurs 2-3 Liverpool
Leicester 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Gameweek 3
Burnley 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke
Newcastle 3-2 Crystal Palace
QPR 0-0 Sunderland
Swansea 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-0 Southampton
Everton 2-3 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Hull City
Spurs 1-3 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Gameweek 3
Burnley 1- 2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2- 0 Crystal Palace
QPR 0-1 Sunderland
Swansea 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 0-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Hull City
Spurs 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Burnley 0-1 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 5-0 Stoke
Newcastle 0-0 Crystal Palace
*QPR* 1-0 Sunderland
*Swansea* 3-0 West Brom
West Ham 0-0 Southampton
Everton 2-3 *Chelsea*
Aston Villa 0-1 *Hull City*
Spurs 1-3 *Liverpool*
Leicester 0-4 *Arsenal*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Burnley 1- 2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2- 0 Crystal Palace
QPR 0-1 Sunderland
Swansea 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-1 Southampton
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-0 Hull City
Spurs 2-1 Liverpool
Leicester 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 3

Burnley 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 3-0 Stoke
*Newcastle* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*QPR* 1-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-2 *West Brom*
*West Ham* 2-0 Southampton
Everton 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Hull City
Spurs 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Burnley 1-*2 Manchester United*
*Manchester City 2*-0 Stoke
*Newcastle 2*-1 Crystal Palace
QPR 0-*1 Sunderland*
*Swansea 2*-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-*2 Southampton*
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
*Aston Villa 2*-1 Hull City
Spurs 2-*3 Liverpool*
Leicester 1-*3 Arsenal*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Burnley 0-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Stoke
Newcastle 1-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 0-0 Sunderland
Swansea 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-0 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-0 Hull City
Spurs 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Burnley 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 3-0 Stoke
*Newcastle* 1-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
*Swansea* 2-1 West Brom
*West Ham* 1-0 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Hull City
Spurs 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Burnley 0-*2 Manchester United*
*Manchester City 4*-0 Stoke
*Newcastle 1*-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 2-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-0 Hull City
Spurs 2-*3 Liverpool*
Leicester 0-*2 Arsenal*
__________________


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Gameweek 3*
Burnley 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 5-0 Stoke
*Newcastle* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*QPR* 2-1 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
*West Ham* 2-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Hull City
Spurs 1-1 Liverpool
Leicester 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Burnley 0-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 Stoke
Newcastle 1-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 0-0 Sunderland
Swansea 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-0 Hull City
Spurs 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Burnley 1-*3 Manchester United*
*Manchester City 3*-0 Stoke
*Newcastle 2*-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
*West Ham 2*-1 Southampton
Everton 0-0 Chelsea
*Aston Villa 1*-0 Hull
Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-*2 Arsenal*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Burnley 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 4-0 Stoke
*Newcastle* 1-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
*Swansea* 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 0-0 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-0 Hull City
*Spurs* 2-1 Liverpool
Leicester 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Burnley 1- 2 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2- 1 Crystal Palace
QPR 1-0 Sunderland
Swansea 3-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-1 Southampton
Everton 2-3 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-0 Hull City
Spurs 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Gameweek 3

Burnley 2-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2-0 Crystal Palace
QPR 2-1 Sunderland
Swansea 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 2-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Hull City
Spurs 2-1 Liverpool
Leicester 0-1 Arsenal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Gameweek 3
> 
> Burnley 2-2 Manchester United


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

boo hiss @ having my week 3 predictions in a text document on my desktop and forgetting to submit them in time

Gameweek 3

Aston Villa 0-0 Hull City
Spurs 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

2 points from today's games.

:jim


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Seabs said:


>


Inoocent.  Logged on, realised it was a saturday and didnt get anything in. And without checking any scoring. But it is only one game so it doesnt matter too much.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like this week's scores will be complete garbage, from page 8 alone:

Kiz, Mikey Damage, Nige, Seabs and Saint Dick - 1 point.

:duck


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I've had an awful gameweek

Had united winning, city winning, Newcastle winning, Sunderland winning, hull winning, arsenal winning, Everton winning, spurs and west ham as draws.

Only picked up points from the Swansea game which I called as 3-0.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

1 fucking point. God I suck.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Quite a few of us did pretty badly this week. Think I only got 4 points in total.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

5 points from gameweek 3, I was saved by calling the QPR - Sunderland game correctly. 5 points isn't great but considering there were some shock results I can live with it. 

Now for a pointless and ridiculously early international break.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I peaked during week one. It's over. I'll be getting negative scores soon.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Even Flow said:


> 1 fucking point. God I suck.


I Just had peak at my week 3 results to find out I also only have just the 1 point from it, awesome. At this rate be hardly any players left when the next rounds kicks in.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh dear... 3.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> *Burnley 1*-0 Manchester United
> *Manchester City 4*-0 Stoke
> *Newcastle 2*-0 Crystal Palace
> QPR 1-*2 Sunderland*
> ...


Thank God for Arsenal being mince.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lel Gameweek 3. Results pending.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

And here they are

*Gameweek 2 Results​*


> Liam Miller	18
> 
> velvet onion	17
> 
> ...


*Gameweek 3 Results*​


> IncapableNinja	8
> Flux	8
> 
> Allur	7
> ...


*Updated Table*



> IncapableNinja	31
> 
> velvet onion	29
> 
> ...





IncapableNinja said:


> Pretty sure 18 is amongst the GOAT scores if not the GOAT score.
> 
> If somebody nets over 20, CGS is going to be in a bind when he realises he is out of fingers and toes.​


Considering there was only 1 double points match I'd say that game for game it is the GOAT score thus far. Seabs & Destiny got 24 & 20 respectively in the final week and a bunch of guys (Including WWE_TNA) got 19-21 points in week 6 last year but those weeks had multiple double point games.

Anyway apologizes for the delay but I finally got round to doing this. 

Once again lel gameweek 3. Some POVERTY performances all around. Lots of people probably would have got zero if Chelsea didn't win. 

Shoutout to Curry, Velvet, united_07, Liam Miller, Cliffy, Incapable Ninja & Nige for getting the first double point game of the season correct. Curry especially showed how vital the double points can be (went from 2 straight to 8 points). 

*Gameweek 4*

Arsenal Vs Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea Vs Swansea
Crystal Palace Vs Burnley
Southampton Vs Newcastle
Stoke vs Leicester 
Sunderland Vs Spurs
West Brom VS Everton
Liverpool Vs Aston Villa
Manchester United Vs QPR
Hull City Vs West Ham​


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

'dat updated table. 

:heskeymania

What and when is the the first points boundary?

* I scored 7 for gameweek 3 not 8. *Flux* scored 9 not 8. 

Just glanced at a couple of others to work out if there was one common result screwing it up but it just seems like a miscount for those two scores.

:heskeymania :heskeymania


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

1 point in gameweek 3 :moyes7. 


*Gameweek 4*

Arsenal 1-1 Manchester City 
*Chelsea* 3-0 Swansea
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Burnley
*Southampton* 2-0 Newcastle
*Stoke* 2-1 Leicester 
Sunderland 1-1 Spurs
West Brom 2-2 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-1 Aston Villa
*Manchester United* 2-0 QPR
Hull City 1-1 West Ham


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Doing pretty well considering this is the first time ive tried something like this :moyes4


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 4

Arsenal 1-2 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Swansea
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Burnley
Southampton 2-2 Newcastle
*Stoke* 2-1 Leicester 
Sunderland 1-1 Spurs
West Brom 1-3 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Manchester United* 2-1 QPR
*Hull City* 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Gameweek 4*

Arsenal 1-*2 Manchester City *Double Points**
*Chelsea 3*-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
*Southampton 2*-1 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 Leicester 
Sunderland 1-*3 Spurs*
*West Brom 1*-0 Everton
*Liverpool 5*-0 Aston Villa
*Manchester United 3*-0 QPR
*Hull City 1*-0 West Ham


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Arsenal 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 3-2 Swansea
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Burnley
*Southampton* 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke 1-1 Leicester 
Sunderland 0-1 *Spurs*
West Brom 1-3 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Manchester United* 2-0 QPR
*Hull City* 1-0 West Ham


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Jesus fucking christ i fell in these last two gameweeks.

Arsenal 1-3 *Manchester City **Double Points*
*Chelsea* 3-2 Swansea
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Burnley
*Southampton* 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke 0-0 Leicester 
Sunderland 0-2 *Spurs*
West Brom 0-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Manchester United* 1-0 QPR
Hull City 1-2* West Ham*


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Arsenal 1-2 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
*Southampton* 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-1 Leicester 
*Sunderland* 1-2 Spurs
*West Brom* 1-2 Everton
*Liverpool* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Manchester United* 2-0 QPR
*Hull City* 1-0 West Ham


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Arsenal 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Chelsea *2-1 Swansea
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Burnley
Southampton 0-2 *Newcastle*
Stoke 1-1 Leicester 
Sunderland 1-2 *Spurs*
West Brom 0-3 *Everton*
*Liverpool *3-1 Aston Villa
Manchester United 1-1 QPR
Hull City 0-1 *West Ham*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Gameweek 4

*Arsenal 2*-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Chelsea 2*-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 0-0 Newcastle
*Stoke 2*-1 Leicester 
Sunderland 1-*2 Spurs*
West Brom 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool 3*-0 Aston Villa
*Manchester United 4*-1 QPR
Hull City 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

One point ffs :moyes8

So Easily A Bad Score You Only Use Sometimes Until Cheating Kaleidoscope :hendo2


One of the many things I have learned on my travels is that this universe is governed not by science or religion but by chaos. Entropy rules and thusly (is thusly a word? Firefox says no) I shall this week be employing the use of a random number generator.* Here we go:

Gameweek 4

Arsenal 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-0 Burnley
Southampton 0-0 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 Leicester
Sunderland 1-1 Spurs
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 Aston Villa
Manchester United 4-0 QPR
Hull 1-1 West Ham

* I hereby reserve the right to edit these numbers at any time.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

IncapableNinja said:


> 'dat updated table.
> 
> :heskeymania
> 
> ...


Only 2 wrong? I think we can class that as a success :brodgers

First point boundary is 35 points by Gameweek 6 (basically by the last week of September).



Green Light said:


> One point ffs :moyes8
> 
> So Easily A Bad Score You Only Use Sometimes Until Cheating Kaleidoscope :hendo2
> 
> ...


33 points from these scores pls


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Arsenal 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 2-2 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0 Leicester 
Sunderland 1-2 Spurs
West Brom 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 4-0 QPR
Hull City 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Arsenal 0-2 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
*Southampton* 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke 0-0 Leicester
Sunderland 0-0 Spurs
West Brom 1-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 1-0 Aston Villa
*Manchester United* 3-0 QPR
*Hull City* 3-2 West Ham


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Arsenal 1-3 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-0 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0 Leicester
Sunderland 0-1 Spurs
West Brom 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 4-1 Aston Villa
Manchester United 2-0 QPR
Hull City 1-1 West Ham


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Arsenal 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 Leicester
Sunderland 1-2 Spurs
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Aston Villa
Manchester United 3-0 QPR
Hull City 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Arsenal 1-3 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0 Leicester 
Sunderland 2-1 Spurs
West Brom 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 3-1 QPR
Hull City 2-1 West Ham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Arsenal 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-0 Burnley
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-1 Leicester 
Sunderland 1-1 Spurs
West Brom 1-3 Everton
Liverpool 2-2 Aston Villa
Manchester United 3-1 QPR
Hull City 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Arsenal 2-3 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
*Southampton* 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Sunderland 0-2 *Spurs*
West Brom 2-3 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Aston Villa
*Manchester United* 2-1 QPR
Hull City 2-2 West Ham


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Arsenal 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-0 Burnley
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0 Leicester
Sunderland 1-1 Spurs
West Brom 0-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Aston Villa
Manchester United 4-0 QPR
Hull City 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Arsenal 1-2 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Swansea
*Crystal Palace* 1.0 Burnley
*Southampton* 2-1 Newcastle
*Stoke 2*-0 Leicester
Sunderland 1-2 *Spurs*
West Brom 2-3 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Aston Villa
*Manchester United* 2-1 QPR
*Hull City* 1-0 West Ham


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsenal 2-*4 Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Chelsea 2*-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
*Stoke 2*-1 Leicester
Sunderland 1-*2 Spurs*
West Brom 0-*2 Everton*
*Liverpool 3*-1 Aston Villa
*Manchester United 3*-1 QPR
Hull City 0-*1 West Ham*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Arsenal 1-*3 Manchester City*
*Chelsea 2*-1 Swansea
*Crystal Palace 1*-0 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Sunderland 0-*1 Spurs*
West Brom 0-*3 Everton*
*Liverpool 2*-0 Aston Villa
*Manchester United 3*-2 QPR
Hull City 0-0 West Ham


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Arsenal 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 3-2 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Stoke 2-0 Leicester
Sunderland 0-2 Spurs
West Brom 1-3 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 3-0 QPR
Hull City 2-1 West Ham


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Arsenal 2*-1 Manchester City
*Chelsea 4*-1 Swansea
*Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley*
Southampton 1-*2 Newcastle*
*Stoke 1*-0 Leicester
*Sunderland 2-2 Spurs*
West Brom 0-*2 Everton*
*Liverpool 2*-1 Aston Villa
*Manchester United 2*-0 QPR
*Hull City 1-1 West Ham*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Arsenal 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-0 Burnley
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-1 Leicester 
Sunderland 2-3 Spurs
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Aston Villa
Manchester United 2-1 QPR
Hull City 0-1 West Ham


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Gameweek 4*

Arsenal 0-2 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Swansea
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
*Stoke* 2-1 Leicester 
Sunderland 0-2 *Spurs*
West Brom 0-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Manchester United* 4-0 QPR
Hull City 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Arsenal 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-0 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0 Leicester
Sunderland 1-2 Spurs
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 1-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 2-0 QPR
Hull City 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Arsenal 1-2 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Swansea
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Burnley
*Southampton* 2-1 Newcastle
*Stoke* 1-0 Leicester 
Sunderland 1-2 *Spurs*
West Brom 0-3 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Manchester United* 2-0 QPR
Hull City 1-1 West Ham


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Arsenal 1-2 Manchester City
Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 Leicester
Sunderland 1-1 Spurs
West Brom 2-3 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Aston Villa
Manchester United 2-1 QPR
Hull City 2-1 West Ham


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Arsenal 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-0 Burnley
Southampton 0-1 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 Leicester
Sunderland 0-2 Spurs
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 2-1 QPR
Hull City 0-0 West Ham


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Arsenal 1*-2 Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Chelsea 2*-0 Swansea
*Crystal Palace 1*-0 Burnley
*Southampton 2*-0 Newcastle
*Stoke 2*-0 Leicester
Sunderland 1-1 Spurs
West Brom 1-*2 Everton*
*Liverpool 2*-1 Aston Villa
*Manchester United 3*-0 QPR
*Hull City 2*-1 West Ham


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Arsenal 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-1Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0Leicester 
Sunderland 0-2 Spurs
West Brom 1-3 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 4-0 QPR
Hull City 0-0 West Ham


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Arsenal 2-2 Manchester City **Double Points**
*Chelsea 3*-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-*2 Newcastle*
*Stoke 1*-0 Leicester 
Sunderland 1-1 Spurs
West Brom 0-*2 Everton*
*Liverpool 2*-1 Aston Villa
*Manchester United 3*-1 QPR
*Hull 1*-0 West Ham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Gameweek 4*
Arsenal 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Swansea
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Burnley
*Southampton* 2-1 Newcastle
*Stoke* 1-0 Leicester 
Sunderland 1-3 *Spurs*
West Brom 0-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Manchester United* 3-1 QPR
Hull City 2-2 West Ham


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Arsenal 2-3 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-0 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 Leicester
Sunderland 0-0 Spurs
West Brom 0-3 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 5-1 QPR
Hull 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0 Leicester
Sunderland 1-2 Spurs
West Brom 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 3-0 QPR
Hull City 2-1 West Ham


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 4

Arsenal 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-0 Burnley
*Southampton* 1-0 Newcastle
*Stoke* 2-1 Leicester
Sunderland 0-1 *Spurs*
West Brom 2-2 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-0 Aston Villa
*Manchester United* 4-0 QPR
Hull City 0-1 *West Ham*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Arsenal 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Swansea
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Burnley
Southampton 0-0 Newcastle
*Stoke* 2-1 Leicester
Sunderland 1-1 Spurs
West Brom 1-2 *Everton*
Liverpool 1-1 Aston Villa
*Manchester United* 4-0 QPR
Hull 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Arsenal 1-2 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Chelsea *2-0 Swansea
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Stoke 2-2 Leicester 
Sunderland 1-2 *Spurs*
West Brom 0-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Manchester United* 3-2 QPR
Hull 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Arsenal 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-1 Burnley
Southampton 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke 2-0 Leicester
Sunderland 1-2 Spurs
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 1-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 4-1 QPR
Hull 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0 Leicester
Sunderland 2-1 Spurs
West Brom 2-3 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 3-1 QPR
Hull 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Arsenal 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0 Leicester
Sunderland 1-2 Spurs
West Brom 1-3 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 2-1 QPR
Hull 1-1 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 4*

Arsenal 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Swansea
*Crystal Palace *1-0 Burnley
Southampton 0-0 Newcastle
*Stoke* 1-0 Leicester 
Sunderland 0-2 *Spurs*
West Brom 1-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Manchester United*2-0 QPR
Hull City 1-2 *West Ham*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Arsenal 2 Vs 0 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 2 Vs 0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1 Vs 1 Burnley
Southampton 2 Vs 1 Newcastle
Stoke 1 vs 0 Leicester
Sunderland 1 Vs 3 Spurs
West Brom 1 VS 2Everton
Liverpool 3 Vs 0 Aston Villa
Manchester United 2 Vs 1 QPR
Hull City 2 Vs 0 West Ham


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Arsenal 1 Man City 1
Chelsea 3 Swansea 1
Crystal Palace 0 Burnley 1
Southampton 0 Newcastle 2
Stoke 3 Leicester 1
Sunderland 0 Tottenham 0
West Brom 1 Everton 2
Liverpool 5 Aston Villa 1
Manchester United 2 QPR 1
Hull City 2 West Ham 2


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Gameweek 4

Arsenal 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-0 Burnley
Southampton 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke 2-0 Leicester 
Sunderland 0-2 Spurs
West Brom 1-3 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Aston Villa
Manchester United 3-1 QPR
Hull City 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Missed the Arsenal/City game..

*Chelsea* 2-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
*Southampton* 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke 1-1 Leicester 
Sunderland 1-1 Spurs
West Brom 1-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool *3-1 Aston Villa
*Manchester United* 4-1 QPR
Hull 0-0 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 4 Results*​


> Foreshadowed	16
> Nige	16
> 
> Green Light	14
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> IncapableNinja	39
> 
> velvet onion	38
> Foreshadowed	38
> ...


Seems like most people remembered how to actually predict scores right this week :hb 

Good on IncapableNinja, Velvet onion, Nige & Foreshadowed for breaking through the first points barrier of the game as well :brodgers

The next points barrier to reach for those guys is now set at *55 Points* to reach before the final week of October 

*Gameweek 5*
QPR Vs Stoke City
Aston Villa Vs Arsenal
Burnley Vs Sunderland
Newcastle Vs Hull City
Swansea Vs Southampton
West Ham Vs Liverpool
Leicester Vs Manchester United
Tottenham Vs West Brom
Everton Vs Crystal Palace
Manchester City Vs Chelsea *Double Points*​


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 5:
QPR 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Hull City
Swansea 2-0 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Liverpool
Leicester 1-2 Manchester United
Tottenham 3-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-1 Chelsea *Double points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 5:
QPR 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-1 Arsenal
Burnley 0-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-1 *Hull City*
*Swansea* 1-0 Southampton
West Ham 1-3 *Liverpool*
Leicester 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Tottenham* 2-0 West Brom
*Everton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double points*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm not gonna last for much longer in this by the looks of it

Remember to scroll all the way to the bottom of my PM in case you....eh....miss any of my predictions.......ok CGS? :tommy


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

16... not bad.

QPR 2-2 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Hull City
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool
Leicester 1-3 Manchester United
Tottenham 3-0 West Brom
Everton 3-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-2 Chelsea *Double points*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Nothing untoward or mathematically unsound ever occurred.

:heskeymania


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Don't worry about it Ninja I see where I fucked up :deandre

Edit

Correct *I think :side:* Scores



> Foreshadowed	13
> Nige	13
> Green Light	13
> Seabs	13
> ...


I'll do the table in a minute


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Anybody who misses the September target because of this. Yeah, _you wish_ Stoke had won 1-0.

:heskeymania
*
Gameweek 5:*

QPR 2-0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-1 Arsenal
Burnley 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Hull City
Swansea 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 Manchester United
Tottenham 3-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-1 Chelsea *Double points*


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 5
QPR 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-1 Arsenal
Burnley 0-1 *Sunderland*
Newcastle 1-2 *Hull City*
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 *Liverpool*
Leicester 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Tottenham* 3-1 West Brom
*Everton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double Points*


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Gameweek 5:

QPR 0-2 *Stoke City*
Aston Villa 1-3 *Arsenal*
Burnley 2-2 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 *Hull City*
Swansea 1-2 *Southampton*
West Ham 0-2 *Liverpool*
Leicester 0-3 *Manchester United*
*Tottenham* 2-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double points*


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

QPR 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-1 Arsenal
Burnley 0-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Hull City
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-3 Manchester United
Tottenham 2-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

QPR 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 *Arsenal*
Burnley 1-1 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 1-0 Hull City
*Swansea* 3-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Tottenham* 2-1 West Brom
*Everton* 4-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double points*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

STEVIE SWAG'S BITCH said:


> Don't worry about it Ninja I see where I fucked up :deandre
> 
> Edit
> 
> ...


joint Top of the league baby, top of the league :jordan2

In for later



QPR 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-1 *Arsenal*
Burnley 0-1 *Sunderland*
Newcastle 0-2 *Hull City*
*Swansea *2-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Liverpool
Leicester 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Tottenham *2-0 West Brom
*Everton *3-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-2 *Chelsea **Double Points*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Gameweek 5
QPR 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-1 Arsenal
Burnley 1-2 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Hull City
Swansea 2-0 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-3 Manchester United
Tottenham 2-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

QPR 2-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-1 Arsenal
Burnley 1-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Hull City
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 Manchester United
Tottenham 3-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-2 Chelsea *Double points*


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

QPR 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-0 Arsenal
Burnley 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 *Hull City*
*Swansea* 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 0-1 *Liverpool*
Leicester 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Tottenham* 2-0 West Brom
*Everton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-2 Chelsea *Double points*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

QPR 2-0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-2 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Hull City
Swansea 1-0 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-3 Manchester United
Tottenham 2-0 West Brom
Everton 1-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-2 Chelsea *Double points*


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

QPR 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-1 *Arsenal*
Burnley 1-4 *Sunderland*
*Newcastle *2-1 Hull City
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 0-2 *Liverpool*
Leicester 1-1 Manchester United
*Tottenham *2-0 West Brom
*Everton *3-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double points*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

QPR 0-*1 Stoke City*
Aston Villa 0-*2 Arsenal*
Burnley 1-*2 Sunderland*
Newcastle 1-1 Hull City
*Swansea 2*-0 Southampton
West Ham 0-*2 Liverpool*
Leicester 1-*2 Manchester United*
*Tottenham 2*-0 West Brom
*Everton 3*-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City 3*-2 Chelsea *Double points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

QPR 0-0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-1 Arsenal
Burnley 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-2 Hull City
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-2 Manchester United
Tottenham 3-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-2 Chelsea *Double points*


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*QPR* 1-0 Stoke City
*Aston Villa* 3-1 Arsenal
Burnley 0-1 *Sunderland*
Newcastle 2-2 Hull City
Swansea 0-0 Southampton
West Ham 0-3 *Liverpool*
Leicester 0-4 *Manchester United*
Tottenham 0-0 West Brom
*Everton* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 1-0 Chelsea *Double points*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

QPR 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-1 Arsenal
Burnley 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-1 Hull City
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool
Leicester 1-2 Manchester United
Tottenham 2-0 West Brom
Everton 3-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double points*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

QPR 1-2 *Stoke City*
Aston Villa 0-2 *Arsenal*
Burnley 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 *Hull City*
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-3 *Liverpool*
Leicester 1-1 Manchester United
*Tottenham* 2-0 West Brom
*Everton* 3-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double points*


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

QPR 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal
Burnley 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 3-1 Hull City
Swansea 1-0 Southampton
West Ham 0-1 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 Manchester United
Tottenham 1-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 0-1 Chelsea *Double points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 5
QPR 0 Vs *Stoke City 2*
Aston Villa 1 Vs Arsenal 1
Burnley 1 Vs *Sunderland 2*
Newcastle 0 Vs *Hull City 1*
Swansea 1 Vs *Southampton 3*
West Ham 1 Vs* Liverpool 2*
Leicester 0 Vs *Manchester United 2*
*Tottenham 1* Vs West Brom 0
*Everton 1* Vs Crystal Palace 0
Manchester City 2 Vs Chelsea 2 *Double Points*


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

QPR 1-2 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-3 Arsenal
Burnley 1-2 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Hull City
Swansea 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 0-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-3 Manchester United
Tottenham 2-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-2 Chelsea *Double points*


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gameweek 5

QPR 0-1 *Stoke City*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Arsenal*
Burnley 0-1 *Sunderland*
Newcastle 1-1 Hull City
*Swansea* 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 0-2 *Liverpool*
Leicester 0-3 *Manchester United*
*Tottenham* 3-1 West Brom
*Everton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double Points*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Gameweek 5 

QPR 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 0-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Hull City
Swansea 3-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool
Leicester 0-3 Manchester United
Tottenham 2-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-2 Chelsea *Double points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

QPR 1-2 *Stoke City*
Aston Villa 1-3 *Arsenal*
Burnley 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Hull City
*Swansea* 3-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 *Liverpool*
Leicester 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Tottenham* 3-0 West Brom
*Everton* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-2 Chelsea *Double points*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

QPR 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 *Arsenal*
Burnley 1-1 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 2-1 Hull City
Swansea 2-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 *Liverpool*
Leicester 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Tottenham* 2-0 West Brom
*Everton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Gameweek 5*
QPR 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-1 *Arsenal*
Burnley 1-2 *Sunderland*
Newcastle 0-2 *Hull City*
Swansea 2-2 Southampton
*West Ham* 2-1 Liverpool
Leicester 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Tottenham* 4-0 West Brom
*Everton* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 3-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Gameweek 5

QPR 1-2 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal
Burnley 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Hull City
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 0-1 Liverpool
Leicester 0-3 Manchester United
Tottenham 2-0 West Brom
Everton 3-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*QPR 1-1 Stoke City*
Aston Villa 1-*2 Arsenal*
Burnley 0-*2 Sunderland*
*Newcastle 1*-0 Hull City
*Swansea 2-2 Southampton*
West Ham 1-*3 Liverpool*
Leicester 0-*3 Manchester United*
*Tottenham 2*-0 West Brom
*Everton 2*-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City 2*-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

QPR 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-*1 Arsenal*
Burnley 0-*1 Sunderland*
*Newcastle 1*-0 Hull City
*Swansea 2*-1 Southampton
West Ham 0-*3 Liverpool*
Leicester 0-*3 Manchester United*
*Tottenham 2*-0 West Brom
*Everton 3*-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-*4 Chelsea* *Double points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

QPR 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-1 *Arsenal*
Burnley 0-1 *Sunderland*
Newcastle 0-2 *Hull City*
*Swansea* 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Liverpool
Leicester 2-3 *Manchester United*
*Tottenham* 2-0 West Brom
*Everton* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-2 *Chelsea **Double Points*


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 5

QPR 0-1 *Stoke City*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Arsenal*
Burnley 0-2 *Sunderland*
*Newcastle* 3-1 Hull City
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 0-2 *Liverpool*
Leicester 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Tottenham* 2-1 West Brom
*Everton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

QPR 0-0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 0-2 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Hull City
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool
Leicester 1-3 Manchester United
Tottenham 3-0 West Brom
Everton 3-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-2 Chelsea *Double points*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

QPR 1-2 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal
Burnley 0-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-0 Hull City
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-3 Manchester United
Tottenham 1-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-3 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

QPR 1-1 Stoke City
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Arsenal
Burnley 1-1 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 2-1 Hull City
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Tottenham* 2-0 West Brom
*Everton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

QPR 0-1 *Stoke City*
Aston Villa 1-1 Arsenal
Burnley 1-2 *Sunderland*
Newcastle 0-2 *Hull City*
Swansea 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 0-3 *Liverpool*
Leicester 1-3 *Manchester United*
Tottenham 1-1 West Brom
*Everton* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-3 *Chelsea* *Double Points*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

QPR 1-0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 0-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Hull City
Swansea 2-0 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 2-2 Manchester United
Tottenham 3-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

QPR 2-0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-3 Arsenal
Burnley 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-0 Hull City
Swansea 2-2 Southampton
West Ham 0-1 Liverpool
Leicester 1-2 Manchester United
Tottenham 2-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-0 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*QPR 1*-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 0-*1 Arsenal*
Burnley 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-*2 Hull*
*Swansea 2*-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Liverpool
Leicester 2-2 Manchester United
*Tottenham 3*-1 West Brom
*Everton 3*-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-1 Chelsea **Double Points**


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

QPR 1-0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Hull City
Swansea 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 0-0 Liverpool
Leicester 2-4 Manchester United
Tottenham 2-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

QPR 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-1 Arsenal
Burnley 0-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 Hull City
Swansea 2-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-3 Manchester United
Tottenham 1-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

QPR 0-0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 0-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Hull City
Swansea 2-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool
Leicester 1-3 Manchester United
Tottenham 3-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

QPR 0-0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 0-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Hull City
Swansea 2-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-3 Manchester United
Tottenham 3-0 West Brom
Everton 3-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

When do we have to reach 35 points?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

By the end of the next gameweek but that may change since the prem teams seem determined to fuck up my game and make sure everyone is eliminated ASAP :hmm:


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

What did I just fucking say. Interesting too see how many people had Leicester beating United 5-3 :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I had Leicester 2-1

Point for me :dance2


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

STEVIE SWAG'S BITCH said:


> By the end of the next gameweek but that may change since the prem teams seem determined to fuck up my game and make sure everyone is eliminated ASAP :hmm:


Makes sense that as the league is proving much harder to predict than expected, the points barrier should be lowered slightly.

Just trying to keep myself in the game here


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gameweek 5:*










What do you say, CGS?

:woy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I might have 35 points by week 30.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> QPR 1-1 Stoke City
> Aston Villa 0-*1 Arsenal*
> Burnley 0-*1 Sunderland*
> *Newcastle 1*-0 Hull City
> ...


Wow. 2 points. I deserve to be sacked.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

atleast I get dem double points for picking a draw between City/Chelsea, the only other results I got was QPR/Stoke draw and Arsenal beating Villa :kobe2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

IncapableNinja said:


> *Gameweek 5:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Gameweek 5? :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> QPR 0-1 *Stoke City*
> Aston Villa 1-1 Arsenal
> Burnley 1-2 *Sunderland*
> Newcastle 0-2 *Hull City*
> ...


Hahahahahahah. 

You bad nobhead.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Well it looks like I'll need another 7 or 8 points to survive this

RIP

Any chance we could include some midweek COC predictions plz CGS? :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

40+ people predicted and only 9 got more than 5 points this week. Even then once you remove the double points for City/Chelsea only 2 people would have got over 5 :lel


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 5 Results*​


> Velvet onion	12
> 
> Renegade	9
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> velvet onion	47
> 
> Liam Miller	42
> 
> ...


Poverty results are back!!!!! :hb

Fucking Premier league fucking up my game. Everyone lost points on Pool & Spurs with only one or two gaining a point from Leicester winning. Pretty sure DA was the only guy to gain a point from Palace winning too :moyes1

You would think averaging 6 points out of 30 or so a week wouldn't be that hard but fuck me :lol

Anyway since the prem teams wanna be crazy unpredictable, to give loads more people a fighting chance (and save myself my game :side I'm lowering the September barrier to 25 points and making October 40 points instead of 55. Those who are above those barriers are obviously through so :hb 

Changing the rules half way through ftw :kolo1



*Gameweek 6*
Liverpool Vs Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea Vs Aston Villa
Crystal Palace Vs Leicester
Hull Vs Manchester City
Manchester United Vs West Ham
Southampton Vs QPR
Sunderland Vs Swansea
Arsenal Vs Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom Vs Burnley
Stoke Vs Newcastle​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

STEVIE SWAG'S BITCH said:


> Everyone lost points on Pool & Spurs with only one or two gaining a point from Leicester winning.


:dance2



> Pretty sure DA was the only guy to gain a point from Palace winning too :moyes1


:dance2



> I'm lowering the September barrier to 25 points and making October 40 points instead of 55. Those who are above those barriers are obviously through so :hb


:dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2



> Changing the rules half way through ftw :kolo1


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you've ***** me out of a point there amigo. According to last week's standings I had 32 points, add on the two from this week makes 34 in my universe :heskeymania

Yes I am kicking up a fuss over one point :heskeymania :heskeymania :heskeymania

Poor show lowering the point threshold too imo tbhendo. Need to get rid of these jobbers asap if you ask me :heskeymania


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 6
Liverpool 1-1 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 4-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-0 Leicester
Hull 1-4 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-2 West Ham
Southampton 3-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 Swansea
Arsenal 3-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 1-2 Burnley
Stoke 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Moz with that big fat 0.

Fuck, still need 4 points.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Green Light said:


> I'm pretty sure you've ***** me out of a point there amigo. According to last week's standings I had 32 points, add on the two from this week makes 34 in my universe :heskeymania
> 
> Yes I am kicking up a fuss over one point :heskeymania :heskeymania :heskeymania


Minus 1 point for my super CGS effort of giving away points for the Stoke win that never was :heskeymania 



> Poor show lowering the point threshold too imo tbhendo. Need to get rid of these jobbers asap if you ask me :heskeymania


You're just mad you didn't get that opportunity last year amirite? :heskeymania


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Got confused for a second about my lost point, then looked back through the thread and saw about the ghost Stoke point saga. 

Great decision about lowering the points barrier SSB would have been anti-climatic to have over half the players drop out after a month (including me) :jericho2


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Getting the hang of this double points lark. 3 in a row! I'm betting on the next one.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Getting the hang of this double points lark. 3 in a row! I'm betting on the next one.


PM me the lottery numbers too please mate :side:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-2 Leicester
Hull 1-5 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 0-0 Burnley
Stoke 1-2 Newcastle


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Liverpool* 3-1 Everton *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Leicester*
Hull 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 2-1 West Ham
*Southampton* 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-2 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 0-0 Burnley
Stoke 2-2 Newcastle


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Liverpool* 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Leicester*
Hull 1-3 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 3-1 West Ham
*Southampton* 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 2-2 Swansea
*Arsenal* 2-0 Spurs *Double Points*
*West Brom* 1-0 Burnley
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Liverpool *3-1 Everton *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Leicester*
Hull 0-2* Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 2-1 West Ham
*Southampton* 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
*Arsenal *2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 0-0 Burnley
*Stoke *1-0 Newcastle


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Liverpool 2-2 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester
Hull 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 4-2 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 0-0 Burnley
Stoke 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:hmm: Im sure I should be on 34 points, not 25.

I've got game week points of 7, 11, 3, 6 and 7

CSGing :no:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> *Gameweek 5*
> QPR 1-1 Stoke City
> Aston Villa 0-1 *Arsenal*
> *West Ham* 2-1 Liverpool


"Everyone lost points on Liverpool" my ass. Lay off the Jamaican herb and give me my other point damnit.

Edit: Wait. Wait one second. Last week you have me down as 30. Fuck knows if that is right. You got me down as gaining 2pts this week even though I got 3. And you put me down as 29? 

:done


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS y u do dis?

I think we should start again from scratch


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jesus fucking christ


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

36 possible points before September if I get all the exact scores which won't happen. I need 17 points to be safe. I'm praying that everything goes my way as this might be my last week.. dangit if I only started from Matchday 1 instead of what, 4? Anyways, here it is..

*Liverpool* 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Leicester*
Hull 1-2 *Manchester City*
Manchester United 2-2 West Ham
*Southampton* 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-2 *Swansea*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 2-2 Burnley
Stoke 0-2 *Newcastle*




CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> CGS y u do dis?
> 
> I think we should start again from scratch


Would be wonderful..


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 6
Liverpool 3-3 Everton *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester
Hull 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 3-1 West Ham
*Southampton* 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
*Arsenal* 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 1-1 Burnley
*Stoke* 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

CGS needs a co-host. Not me, though. I fucking hate numbers.

Fuck. Still need 2 points this week to advance. That's tricky.

Liverpool 2-2 Everton *Double Points*
*Chelsea 4*-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-2 Leicester
Hull 0-*2 Manchester City*
*Manchester United 4*-1 West Ham
*Southampton 1*-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-*2 Swansea*
*Arsenal 2*-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 0-0 Burnley
*Stoke 1*-0 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ugh Thank fuck this shit gets easier as it goes on :moyes1

United 07 - I think I forgot to add a score one week. Dunno how. That's legit the first time that's happened :lmao

Joel - ok can everyone listen up (since no seemed to get it when Green light brought it up earlier) I had to deduct some points last week for the Stoke win that never was. Thus the people who predicted Stoke to win 1-0 lost 3 points while those who also predicted a Stoke win lost a point.

Get It? Good

I'll take responsibility for the West Ham score though I think by that point I had gone through everyone fucking up on the last few games so I automatically skipped past it :lol

Like I said this shit gets easier with time thankfully :moyes1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It gets easier with eliminations. And you went and lowered the barrier because you're too poverty to get to 35 in time 

When was the initial barrier for the 35 before it got changed? This weekend coming?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I give people a chance I get blamed, had I kept it at 35 and half the guys got eliminated I guarantee I still would have got blamed :moyes8

And yes this weekend coming.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm a chance at getting to 35 before then. Eliminate everyone else except Joel.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Liverpool 2-2 Everton *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Aston Villa
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Leicester
Hull 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 4-2 West Ham
*Southampton* 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-2 *Swansea*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
*West Brom* 1-0 Burnley
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Such a horrible gameweek that was.

:lol


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Gameweek 6
Liverpool 2-2 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester
Hull 0-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 Swansea
Arsenal 4-2 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 0-0 Burnley
Stoke 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Liverpool 1-1 Everton *Double Points*
*Chelsea *3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-0 Leicester
Hull 0-1 *Manchester City*
Manchester United 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-3 *Swansea*
Arsenal 1-3 *Spurs **Double Points*
West Brom 0-2 *Burnley*
Stoke 2-3 *Newcastle*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-0 Leicester
Hull 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 Swansea
Arsenal 2-0 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 1-1 Burnley
Stoke 1-2 Newcastle


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm glad my fantasy football team is doing well because i'm having a shocker here.

Gameweek 6

Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester
Hull 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 1-0 Burnley
Stoke 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Liverpool *4-2 Everton *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-2 Leicester
Hull 1-3 *Manchester City*
Manchester United 3-3 West Ham
*Southampton* 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-2* Swansea*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Spurs *Double Points*
*West Brom *1-0 Burnley
*Stoke *3-2 Newcastle


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

O points :maury

Liverpool 2 - 1 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 2 - 1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2 - 2 Leicester
Hull 1 - 3 Manchester City
Manchester United 3 - 2 West Ham
Southampton 2 - 0 QPR
Sunderland 1 - 1 Swansa
Arsenal 2 - 1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 1 - 0 Burnley
Stoke 0 - 0 Newcastle


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gameweek 6*

Liverpool 3-1 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester
Hull 0-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 1-0 Burnley
Stoke 2-1 Newcastle

_Whatever happened to predictability..

Everywhere you look, everywhere you go.._


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Liverpool 3-2 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester
Hull 0-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-0 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 1-0 Burnley
Stoke 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Liverpool 3-2 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-1 Leicester
Hull 0-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-2 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-2 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 1-0 Burnley
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Liverpool 1-1 Everton *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester
Hull 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United *2-1 West Ham
*Southampton* 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-2 *Swansea*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
*West Brom* 1-0 Burnley
Stoke 1-2 *Newcastle*

FYI just so you all know the current table with the amendments from last week game week is on the first page.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Liverpool *3-2 Everton *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-2 Leicester
Hull City 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 3-1 West Ham
*Southampton* 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 *Swansea*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
*West Brom* 2-0 Burnley
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-0 Leicester
Hull City 0-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 4-0 West Ham
Southampton 3-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-0 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 0-0 Burnley
Stoke 0-0 Newcastle


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester
Hull 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 3-0 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 1-0 Burnley
Stoke 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Liverpool* 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Leicester*
Hull 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 3-1 West Ham
*Southampton* 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
*Arsenal* 3-0 Spurs *Double Points*
*West Brom* 1-0 Burnley
*Stoke* 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Liverpool 1-1 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-0 Leicester
Hull 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-2 West Ham
Southampton 4-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-0 Spurs *Double points*
West Brom 1-1 Burnley
Stoke 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Liverpool 0-1 *Everton* *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Leicester*
Hull 1 - 4 *Manchester City*
Manchester United 2-2 West Ham
*Southampton* 2 - 0 QPR
Sunderland 0 - 1 *Swansa*
Arsenal 0-0 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 3 - 0 Burnley
Stoke 0 - 0 Newcastle


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Liverpool* 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Leicester*
Hull 1 - 3 *Manchester City*
Manchester United 2-2 West Ham
*Southampton* 2 - 0 QPR
Sunderland 1 - 2 *Swansea*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 1 - 1 Burnley
*Stoke* 1 - 0 Newcastle


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

3 points needed? Uh oh.

Liverpool 2-2 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester
Hull 0-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-2 Swansea
Arsenal 3-0 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 0-0 Burnley
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liverpool 2-2 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-1 Leicester
Hull 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-2 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 1-1 Burnley
Stoke 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 3-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-0 Leicester
Hull 0-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 4-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 Swansa
Arsenal 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 2-1 Burnley
Stoke 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gameweek 6

Liverpool 2-2 Everton *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester
Hull 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 2-1 West Ham
*Southampton* 3-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 *Swansea*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 0-0 Burnley
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Game week 6. I don't post my result predictions every week so I won't bother with double points and shit like that.

Liverpool 1 Everton 1
Chelsea 5 Aston Villa 1
Crystal Palace 3 Leicester 3
Hull City 0 Man City 2
Man United 1 West Ham 0 
Southampton 0 QPR 1
Sunderland 0 Swansea 0
Arsenal 4 Tottenham 0
West Brom 0 Burnley 0
Stoke 1 Newcastle 3


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-1 Leicester
Hull 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 4-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 3-2 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 0-0 Burnley
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Gameweek 6*
*Liverpool* 3-2 Everton *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-2 Leicester
Hull 1-4 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 4-2 West Ham
*Southampton* 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
*Arsenal* 1-0 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 0-0 Burnley
*Stoke* 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Gameweek 6
Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester
Hull 0-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 3-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 1-1 Burnley
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 6

Liverpool 2-2 Everton *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Aston Villa
*Crystal Palace* 3-2 Leicester City
Hull City 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 4-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 *QPR*
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 1-2 *Burnley*
Stoke City 1-3 *Newcastle*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Liverpool 1-2 *Everton *Double Points**
*Chelsea 2*-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-2 Leicester
Hull 1-*3 Manchester City*
*Manchester United 3*-1 West Ham
*Southampton 2*-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
*Arsenal 3*-1 Spurs **Double Points**
*West Brom 1*-0 Burnley
*Stoke 2*-1 Newcastle


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Liverpool 2-2 Everton* *Double Points*
*Chelsea 4*-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Leicester*
Hull 0-*4 Manchester City*
*Manchester United 3-3 West Ham*
*Southampton 1-1 QPR*
Sunderland 1-*2 Swansea*
*Arsenal 3*-1 Spurs *Double Points*
*West Brom 1-1 Burnley*
Stoke 0-*1 Newcastle*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Liverpool 4*-3 Everton *Double Points*
*Chelsea 2*-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Leicester*
Hull 0-*1 Manchester City*
*Manchester United *1-0 West Ham
*Southampton 1*-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-*2 Swansea*
*Arsenal 2*-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 1-1 Burnley
Stoke 0-0 Newcastle


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Liverpool 1-1 Everton *Double Points*
Chelsea 4-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-1 Leicester
Hull 1-1 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-2 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
West Brom 1-0 Burnley
Stoke 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

CGS survives.

:heskeymania

Who's to say he wasn't jumping around in jubilation after Jagielka's equaliser?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> *Liverpool* 3-1 Everton *Double Points*
> *Chelsea* 3-0 Aston Villa
> Crystal Palace 1-2 *Leicester*
> Hull 0-2 *Manchester City*
> ...


Chelsea and United's correct so far :hb


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Game week 6. I don't post my result predictions every week so I won't bother with double points and shit like that.
> 
> *Liverpool 1 Everton 1*
> Chelsea 5 Aston Villa 1
> ...


2 right so far  

Southampton to put QPR over? What was I thinking??? :cuss:


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

legendkiller316 said:


> Gameweek 6
> 
> Liverpool 2-2 Everton *Double Points*
> *Chelsea* 3-0 Aston Villa
> ...


I make that 15 points so far with 2 games still to go :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 6 Results*​


> UnbelievableJeff	16
> 
> velvet onion	15
> legendkiller316	15
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> velvet onion	62
> 
> Liam Miller	49
> Nige	49
> ...


WOOOOOOOOOOO I MADE IT TO 35 POINTS. YESSSSSSSS. FUCK YOU BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!










Just a shame I had to ruin my moment last week by lowering the barrier :side: 

Also Inb4 IncapableNinja finds something wrong and makes me recalculate everything tomorrow :side: 

*Anyway good on those through the barrier (even if I did make it easy for you bastards) and yeah 40 points by Gameweek 9 is now the aim for those. 

For those already at 40 points barrier are now aiming for 65 points by Gameweek 13*

Also velvet onion is there even a point giving you a barrier anymore? :moyes8

*Gameweek 7*
Hull Vs Crystal Palace
Leicester Vs Burnley
Liverpool Vs West Brom
Sunderland Vs Stoke City
Swansea Vs Newcastle
Aston Villa Vs Manchester City
Manchester United Vs Everton
Chelsea Vs Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs Vs Southampton
West Ham Vs QPR​


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kiz and Jet gone :banderas


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Ugh, so close to be eliminated :side:

40 points? with my awful predictions, I only have 2 weeks more here then :xabi3


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

It's time to take this thing seriously.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Kiz gone already :lol

Hull 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Leicester* 2-0 Burnley
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 2-2 Stoke City
*Swansea* 2-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 3-2 Everton
*Chelsea* 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-2 *Southampton*
*West Ham* 1-0 QPR


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Hull* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Leicester* 1-0 Burnley
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
*Swansea* 2-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 3-1 Everton
*Chelsea* 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 0-1 *Southampton*
West Ham 1-1 QPR


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Kiz is eliminated and I move on :mark:

Hull 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Leicester* 1-0 Burnley
*Liverpool* 2-0 West Brom
Sunderland 2-2 Stoke City
*Swansea *1-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-3 *Manchester City*
Manchester United 2-2 Everton
*Chelsea *2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-1 Southampton
*West Ham *1-0 QPR


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hull 1-2 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-0 Burnley
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-1 Everton
Chelsea 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 QPR


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 7
*Hull* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-1 Burnley
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Brom
*Sunderland* 1-0 Stoke City
*Swansea* 2-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-2 *Manchester City*
Manchester United 1-2 *Everton*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 2-2 Southampton
*West Ham* 2-1 QPR


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Hull 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-0 Burnley
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-2 Stoke City
Swansea 1-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-2 Everton
Chelsea 4-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 QPR


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Hull* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Leicester* 3-0 Burnley
Liverpool 2-2 West Brom
Sunderland 0-0 Stoke City
*Swansea* 1-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 1-1 Everton
*Chelsea* 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 0-1 *Southampton*
*West Ham* 2-0 QPR


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Gameweek 7
Hull 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-1 Burnley
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Swansea 3-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-2 Everton
Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 QPR


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

STEVIE SWAG'S BITCH said:


> Also Inb4 IncapableNinja finds something wrong and makes me recalculate everything tomorrow :side:


:moyes7

I'm sulking. You can all sort your own points out until Velvetonion stops GOATing. That git.

*Gameweek 7*
Hull 2-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Liverpool 3-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-0 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 2-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 QPR


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gameweek 7
Hull 2-0 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-1 Burnley
Liverpool 3-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-0 Stoke City
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-1 Everton
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 0-1 Southampton
West Ham 0-0 QPR


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gameweek 7
*
Hull* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Leicester* 2-0 Burnley
*Liverpool* 3-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
*Swansea* 2-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-2 *Manchester City*
Manchester United 2-2 Everton
*Chelsea* 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Spurs *3-2 Southampton
*West Ham* 2-1 QPR


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Gameweek 7
Hull 1-2 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Swansea 3-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-2 Everton
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 QPR


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

bama4

Scaled through after I predicted only a single game from Gameweek 1.

Gameweek 7
Hull 1 - 1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2 - 0 Burnley
Liverpool 2 - 1 West Brom
Sunderland 1 - 1 Stoke City
Swansea 2 - 1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Manchester City
Manchester United 3 - 3 Everton
Chelsea 3 - 1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1 - 1 Southampton
West Ham 2 - 0 QPR


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Hull* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Leicester* 2-0 Burnley
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 0-0 Stoke City
*Swansea* 2-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 3-1 Everton
*Chelsea* 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-2 *Southampton*
*West Ham* 2-0 QPR


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 7
Hull 2-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-1 Burnley
Liverpool 3-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-1 Everton
Chelsea 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 QPR


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Gameweek 7
Hull 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-1 Burnley
*Liverpool *1-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Swansea 1-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-3 *Manchester City*
Manchester United 1-2 *Everton*
*Chelsea *3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 0-1 *Southampton*
*West Ham* 2-0 QPR


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Gameweek 7
Hull 2-0 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-1 Burnley
Liverpool 3-0 West Brom
Sunderland 2-2 Stoke City
Swansea 3-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 1-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 QPR


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Hull 1-0 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-1 Burnley
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Swansea 2-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-1 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 QPR

Crushing right now! In saying that no doubt I'll end up with like 3 points this week


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hull 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 3-0 Burnley
Liverpool 1-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 QPR


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hull* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Leicester* 2-0 Burnley
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 0-0 Stoke City
*Swansea* 2-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 3-1 Everton
*Chelsea* 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-2 *Southampton*
*West Ham* 2-0 QPR


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Hull 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 0-0 Stoke City
Swansea 2-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 3-0 QPR


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 7
Hull 1-2 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Liverpool 1-1 West Brom
Sunderland 0-2 Stoke City
Swansea 1-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-1 Everton
Chelsea 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 QPR


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Hull* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Leicester* 2-0 Burnley
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
*Swansea* 3-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-2 *Manchester City*
Manchester United 2-3 *Everton*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-1 Southampton
*West Ham* 1-0 QPR


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Hull 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Swansea 2-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-1 Everton
Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-0 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 QPR


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hull 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Leicester *2- 0 Burnley
*Liverpool *2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 0-1* Stoke City*
*Swansea* 1-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-2 *Manchester City*
Manchester United 2-2 Everton
Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-1 Southampton
*West Ham* 2-0 QPR


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hull 2-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 3-0 Burnley
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom
Sunderland 0-0 Stoke City
Swansea 2-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-0 Everton
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 QPR


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 7
Hull 1 Vs Crystal Palace 1
*Leicester 2 *Vs Burnley 1
*Liverpool 1 *Vs West Brom 0
Sunderland 1 Vs Stoke City 1
*Swansea 2* Vs Newcastle 0
Aston Villa 1 Vs *Manchester City 2*
*Manchester United 1* Vs Everton 0
*Chelsea 3 *Vs Arsenal 2 *Double Points*
Spurs 1 Vs *Southampton 2*
West Ham 2 Vs QPR 2


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 7

Hull 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
*Leicester* 2-1 Burnley
*Liverpool* 4-1 West Brom
*Sunderland* 2-1 Stoke
Swansea 1-3 *Newcastle*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 3-2 Everton
*Chelsea* 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Spurs* 1-0 Southampton
*West Ham* 2-1 QPR


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a bad feeling. 

*Hull* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-1 Burnley
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
*Swansea* 2-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-3 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 2-1 Everton
*Chelsea *3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-2 *Southampton*
*West Ham* 2-1 QPR


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hull 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-1 Burnley
*Liverpool 3*-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
*Swansea 3*-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-*3 Manchester City*
Manchester United 2-2 Everton
*Chelsea 5*-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 0-*1 Southampton*
West Ham 0-0 QPR


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Hull 1*-0 Crystal Palace
*Leicester 2*-1 Burnley
*Liverpool 3*-1 West Brom
*Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City*
*Swansea 0-0 Newcastle*
Aston Villa 1-*3 Manchester City*
*Manchester United 2*-1 Everton
*Chelsea 3*-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Spurs 2*-1 Southampton
*West Ham 2*-0 QPR


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Hull 1-0 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Liverpool 1-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-0 Stoke City
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-4 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-1 Everton
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 QPR


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hull 2-0 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Liverpool 4-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-0 Stoke City
Swansea 3-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-2 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 0-0 Southampton
West Ham 3-0 QPR


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gameweek 7
Hull 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Leicester* 1-0 Burnley
*Liverpool* 2-0 West Brom
Sunderland 0-1 *Stoke City*
*Swansea* 2-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-3 *Manchester City*
Manchester United 2-2 Everton
*Chelsea* 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-2 *Southampton*
*West Ham* 2-0 QPR


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Hull 2*-1 Crystal Palace
*Leicester 2*-1 Burnley
*Liverpool 2*-0 West Brom
Sunderland 0-0 Stoke City
Swansea 1-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-*2 Manchester City*
Manchester United 2-2 Everton
*Chelsea 3*-1 Arsenal **Double Points**
Spurs 1-1 Southampton
*West Ham 3*-1 QPR


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Gameweek 7*
*Hull* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Leicester* 3-1 Burnley
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Brom
*Sunderland* 1-0 Stoke City
*Swansea* 3-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-3 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 2-1 Everton
*Chelsea* 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-2 *Southampton*
West Ham 1-1 QPR


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Changing my Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal score to something different just because the majority has gone for 3-1.

Roll 'dem dice.

:heskeymania

Not sure what happened yesterday, it says I edited my gameweek 7 post but none of the scores I edited stayed changed. If Chelsea win 2-0..

:moyes3


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

IncapableNinja said:


> Changing my Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal score to something different just because the majority has gone for 3-1.
> 
> Roll 'dem dice.
> 
> ...












The same thing may or may not have happened to me. I'll let you know after the West Ham/QPR game :heskeymania


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Green Light said:


> The same thing may or may not have happened to me. I'll let you know after the West Ham/QPR game :heskeymania


Now the edited scores are appearing. This is some Charles Ingram shit.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao

Vintage Incapableninja


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> Hull 1-1 Crystal Palace
> Leicester 3-0 Burnley
> Liverpool 1-1 West Brom
> Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
> ...


I'm proper ebola at this.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ROUSEY said:


> I'm proper ebola at this.


Now i can see you thinking everton would win but having them only conceding one :kobe11


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Velvet onion said:


> Hull 1-0 Crystal Palace
> Leicester 1-1 Burnley
> Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
> Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
> ...


I feel I speak for everyone when I post this...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 7 Scores*​


> Velvet onion	14
> Demon Hunter	14
> 
> Seabs	13
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> velvet onion	76
> 
> IncapableNinja	59
> 
> ...


Is it too soon to crown velvet onion as the champion? :side:

IncapableNinja Saving his ass at the very last minute :banderas 

Oh and Yes Mozza, you are indeed Ebola at this.

Anyway International Break time kolo2) so you guys have 11 days this time around to get your predictions in.

*Gameweek 8*
Manchester City Vs Spurs
Arsenal vs Hull City
Burnley Vs West Ham
Crystal Palace Vs Chelsea 
Everton Vs Aston Villa
Newcastle Vs Leicester 
Southampton Vs Sunderland
QPR Vs Liverpool
Stoke Vs Swansea
West Brom Vs Manchester United​


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> *Hull* 2-1 Crystal Palace
> *Leicester* 2-0 Burnley
> *Liverpool* 2-1 West Brom
> Sunderland 0-0 Stoke City
> ...


1 + 0 + 3 + 0 + 0 + 3 + 1 + 2 + 0 + 3 = *13*

:heskeymania


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I live to fight another day though :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What the utter fuck is going on? Does Velvet Onion possess a fucking time machine or something?


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Take my hat off to Velvet Onion :bow

You need to get in the betting game.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

STEVIE SWAG'S BITCH said:


> *velvetonion 76*
> 
> Is it too soon to crown velvet onion as the champion? :side:


 _ And during the few moments that we have left, before velvetonion clinches this thing, I want to talk right down to earth in a language that everybody here can easily understand..._


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Still top 4, get in. But one more average week from myself and i'll nige and the lads right on my arse.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

First time I've been in the top 3 in weeks and we have a damn international break


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Seriously though still anyone's game.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Manchester City 3-1 Spurs
Arsenal 3-2 Hull City
Burnley 0-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-3 Chelsea 
Everton 1-2 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester 
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 0-3 Liverpool
Stoke 0-1 Swansea
West Brom 0-2 Manchester United


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

for later




Green Light said:


> 1 + 0 + 3 + 0 + 0 + 3 + 1 + 2 + 0 + 3 = *13*
> 
> :heskeymania


AHEM


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You will not catch back up with me Green Light :evil*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 8: 
Manchester City 3-1 Spurs
Arsenal 3-0 Hull City
Burnley 1-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-4 Chelsea 
Everton 1-2 Aston Villa
Newcastle 3-1 Leicester 
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-3 Liverpool
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 2-3 Manchester United


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Green Light said:


> 1 + 0 + 3 + 0 + 0 + 3 + 1 + 2 + 0 + 3 = *11*
> 
> :heskeymania





Green Light said:


> AHEM


What's the issue?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Something about that post doesn't quite _add up_, wouldn't you agree?









EDIT

Manchester City 3-0 Tottenham
Arsenal 4-0 Hull
Burnley 0-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-3 Leicester
Southampton 1-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-2 Liverpool
Stoke 2-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 Man Utd


ALSO HEY CHS GIVE ME MY TWO POINTS PLS


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 8: 
Manchester City 3-1 Spurs
Arsenal 3-2 Hull City
Burnley 1-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea 
Everton 1-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-2 Leicester 
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 0-3 Liverpool
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 2-3 Manchester United


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gameweek 8: 
Manchester City 2-1 Spurs
Arsenal 2-0 Hull City
Burnley 1-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-3 Chelsea 
Everton 1-2 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-1 Leicester 
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-2 Liverpool
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-3 Manchester United


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Manchester City *2-0 Tottenham
*Arsenal* 2-0 Hull
Burnley 1-2 *West Ham*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Everton* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Newcastle* 2-1 Leicester
*Southampton* 1-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-2 *Liverpool*
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 *Man Utd*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Manchester City* 2-0 Spurs
*Arsenal* 3-1 Hull City
Burnley 1-2 *West Ham*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Chelsea* 
*Everton* 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester 
*Southampton* 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-4 *Liverpool*
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-3 *Manchester United*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Manchester City 1-0 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Hull
Burnley 1-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-3 Chelsea
Everton 1-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 0-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-2 Liverpool
Stoke 1-0 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Ronni072 (Oct 12, 2014)

Manchester City 3-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-1 Hull
Burnley 1-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 3-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-2 Liverpool
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Gameweek 8
Manchester City 3-1 Spurs
Arsenal 4-0 Hull City
Burnley 1-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 2-1 Chelsea 
Everton 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester 
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 1-1 Liverpool
Stoke 1-2 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Manchester City* 2-0 Spurs
*Arsenal* 3-1 Hull City
Burnley 0-2 *West Ham*
Crystal Palace 0-4 *Chelsea*
Everton 1-1 Aston Villa
*Newcastle* 1-0 Leicester
*Southampton* 3-1 Sunderland
QPR 1-1 Liverpool
Stoke 0-1 *Swansea*
West Brom 0-2 *Manchester United*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Manchester City* 3-0 Tottenham
*Arsenal* 4-0 Hull
Burnley 0-1 *West Ham*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Everton* 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-3 *Leicester*
*Southampton* 1-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Stoke* 2-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 *Man Utd*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 8: 
*Manchester City 2*-0 Spurs
*Arsenal 1*-0 Hull City
Burnley 2-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1*-3 Chelsea *
*Everton 1*-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-2 Leicester 
*Southampton 2*-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-*1 Liverpool*
Stoke 0-*1 Swansea*
West Brom 1-*3 Manchester United*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gameweek 8*

Manchester City 2-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-1 Hull
Burnley 1-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-2 Liverpool
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-3 Man Utd


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Manchester City 2-0 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Hull
Burnley 1-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-2 Liverpool
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-3 Man Utd


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Manchester City 3-0 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-1 Hull
Burnley 2-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-3 Liverpool
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-3 Man Utd


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Manchester City 2-0 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Hull
Burnley 0-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-1 Chelsea
Everton 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-2 Liverpool
Stoke 0-0 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Manchester City 2-1 Spurs
Arsenal 2-0 Hull City
Burnley 0-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea 
Everton 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 0-0 Leicester 
Southampton 1-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-1 Liverpool
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 0-1 Manchester United


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Manchester City 2-0 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Hull
Burnley 0-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 0-2 Liverpool
Stoke 2-1 Swansea
West Brom 2-3 Man Utd


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Manchester City 3-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Hull
Burnley 1-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-3 Liverpool
Stoke 2-2 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 Man Utd
__________________


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Manchester City 2-0 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Hull
Burnley 0-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-3 Liverpool
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-4 Man Utd


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Manchester City* 3-1 Tottenham
*Arsenal* 2-0 Hull
Burnley 1-2 *West Ham*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Everton *2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-2 Leicester
*Southampton* 1-0 Sunderland
QPR 2-4* Liverpool*
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 2-3* Man Utd*


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Manchester City 2-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 0-0 Hull
Burnley 1-2 *West Ham*
Crystal Palace 0-4 Chelsea
*Everton *2-0 Aston Villa
*Newcastle *1-0 Leicester
*Southampton *5-1 Sunderland
QPR 1-3 *Liverpool*
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
*West Brom* 2-1 Man Utd


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Gameweek 8*

Manchester City 2-0 Tottenham
Arsenal 1-0 Hull
Burnley 2-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-3 Chelsea
Everton 4-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 3-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-0 Sunderland
QPR 0-2 Liverpool
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 0-2 Man Utd


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 8

*Manchester City* 2-0 Tottenham
*Arsenal* 2-1 Hull City
Burnley 0-2 *West Ham*
Crystal Palace 0-4 *Chelsea*
Everton 2-2 Aston Villa
*Newcastle* 3-2 Leicester
*Southampton* 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-3 *Liverpool*
Stoke 0-0 Swansea
West Brom 2-3 *Manchester United*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Manchester City 4-0 Tottenham
Arsenal 1-0 Hull City
Burnley 0-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-2 Liverpool
Stoke 0-0 Swansea
West Brom 0-2 Manchester United


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gameweek 8

*Manchester City* 2-0 Spurs
*Arsenal* 2-1 Hull City
Burnley 0-1 *West Ham*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Everton* 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester 
*Southampton* 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 0-3 *Liverpool*
Stoke 1-2 *Swansea*
West Brom 1-3 *Manchester United*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Gameweek 8*
*Manchester City* 5-1 Spurs
*Arsenal* 3-2 Hull City
Burnley 2-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Everton* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Newcastle* 2-1 Leicester
*Southampton* 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 2-4 *Liverpool*
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 *Manchester United*


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Manchester City 3-0 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-1 Hull
Burnley 1-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-2 Liverpool
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Velvet onion said:


> Manchester City 3-0 Tottenham
> Arsenal 2-1 Hull
> Burnley 1-1 West Ham
> Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
> ...


Yeah. This. ^

----

Manchester City 3-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Hull
Burnley 1-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 1-2 Liverpool
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-3 Man Utd


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Manchester City* 2-0 Tottenham
*Arsenal* 2-1 Hull
Burnley 1-2 *West Ham*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Everton* 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
*Southampton* 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 0-2 *Liverpool*
Stoke 1-2 *Swansea*
West Brom 1-2 *Man Utd*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Geez, I almost forgot to do this.

*Manchester City* 3-1 Tottenham
*Arsenal* 2-1 Hull
Burnley 0-1 *West Ham*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Everton *2-1 Aston Villa
*Newcastle* 2-0 Leicester
*Southampton* 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-3 *Liverpool*
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 *Manchester United*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*
Manchester City 2*-0 Spurs
Arsenal 2-2 Hull City
Burnley 0-*1 West Ham*
Crystal Palace 0-*3 Chelsea*
*Everton 3*-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
*Southampton 2*-0 Sunderland
QPR 2-*3 Liverpool*
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 0-*3 Manchester United*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Manchester City 3*-0 Tottenham
*Arsenal 3*-1 Hull
*Burnley 1-1 West Ham*
Crystal Palace 0-*4 Chelsea*
*Everton 2*-1 Aston Villa
*Newcastle 1-1 Leicester*
*Southampton 2*-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-*1 Liverpool*
Stoke 1-*2 Swansea*
West Brom 1-*3 Man Utd*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Manchester City 2-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Hull
Burnley 1-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-4 Chelsea
Everton 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-2 Liverpool
Stoke 2-2 Swansea
West Brom 2-3 Man Utd


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Manchester City 2*-1 Spurs
*Arsenal 3*-1 Hull
Burnley 1-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-*2 Chelsea*
Everton 2-2 Aston Villa
*Newcastle 2*-1 Leicester 
Southampton 1-*2 Sunderland*
QPR 1-1 Liverpool
*Stoke 1*-0 Swansea
West Brom 1-*3 Manchester United*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Missing the City/Spurs game cause I'm a potato. 

Arsenal 2-1 Hull City
Burnley 0-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester 
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 0-1 Liverpool
Stoke 0-2 Swansea
West Brom 1-3 Manchester United


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> *
> Manchester City 2*-0 Spurs
> Arsenal 2-2 Hull City
> Burnley 0-*1 West Ham*
> ...


on 11 pts so far. lets go united 3-0!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 8 Scores*​


> Mikey Damage	11
> 
> Green Light	9
> Seabs	9
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> velvet onion	84
> 
> IncapableNinja	65
> 
> ...


Seabs & Green Light fighting their way to the top 2nd place trophy. 

Was gonna :mark: out when I was doing the scores and didn't see Velvet onion's name come up. Then he just had to show up in the nick of time :moyes1. Destiny, Ninja...hell Seabs pls find your form last season and challenge him pls. 

Anyway, as mentioned the aim was to get 40 points by the end of next gameweek, considering 90% of you guys have achieved that you are all aiming for *65 points by the end of Gameweek 13*

For those who have achieved that/achieve it you guys are now aiming for *100 points by the end of Gameweek 18. 

I'll put these along with the current table in the first point of the thread for everyone's reference

Gameweek 9

West Ham Vs Manchester City
Liverpool Vs Hull City
Southampton Vs Stoke City
Sunderland Vs Arsenal
West Brom Vs Crystal Palace
Swansea Vs Leicester
Burnley Vs Everton
Spurs Vs Newcastle
Manchester United Vs Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR Vs Aston Villa
*​


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I GOT MY TWO POINTS BACK! :hb :dance3 :dance2 :xmasparty


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

West Ham 1-*3 Manchester City*
*Liverpool 2*-0 Hull City
*Southampton 3*-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 1-*2 Arsenal*
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Swansea 2*-1 Leicester
Burnley 0-*1837 Everton*
Spurs 1-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-*3 Chelsea *Double Points**
QPR 2-2 Aston Villa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Green Light said:


> I GOT MY TWO POINTS BACK! :hb :dance3 :dance2 :xmasparty


I gave them back ages ago :lmao. The table with it was on the first page


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

West Ham 2-3 *Manchester City*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Hull City
*Southampton* 2-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 1-2 *Arsenal*
*West Brom* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
*Burnley* 1-0 Everton
*Spurs* 2-1 Newcastle
*Manchester United* 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*QPR* 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pretty sure last season I was on the verge of being eliminated in one of the early cut offs and still almost won. At this rate this season will be a breeze for me. Once I shake Green Light off my back anyway.*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 9: 
West Ham 1-2 Manchester City
Liverpool 1-1 Hull City
Southampton 3-1 Stoke City
Sunderland 2-2 Arsenal
West Brom 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 3-1 Leicester
Burnley 0-2 Everton
Spurs 1-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 1-3 Aston Villa


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Only 8 weeks in, and with all due respect to Velvet Onion, anyone could still win this. But I am happy to be up there with the pace setters 

Wish I could say the same for the fantasy league....


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Pretty sure last season I was on the verge of being eliminated in one of the early cut offs and still almost won. At this rate this season will be a breeze for me. Once I shake Green Light off my back anyway.*


Yeah it was the October cut off



Seabs said:


> *Are you fucking kidding me? I was on 52 last week. You haven't added me any points on for this week. I GOT EVERY MATCH RIGHT YESTERDAY FOR FUCKS SAKE.
> 
> 
> To make it easy for you I should an extra 11 points added NOT ZERO. *


Maybe I should have kept you elminated :hmm:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Somebody has to put a stop to Velvet Onion

Maybe he mysteriously gets banned for a few weeks :evil

le edit 

West Ham 1-2 Man City
Liverpool 1-1 Hull
Southampton 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Arsenal
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 Leicester
Burnley 0-2 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 0-1 Aston Villa


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

West Ham 2-3 Manchester City
Liverpool 2-2 Hull City
Southampton 1-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 1-1 Arsenal
West Brom 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 Leicester
Burnley 1-3 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-3 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 0-0 Aston Villa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Green Light said:


> Somebody has to put a stop to Velvet Onion
> 
> Maybe he mysteriously gets banned for a few weeks :evil


Imo 

also FYI Seabs. That wasn't a fuck up. I left your scores out on purpose to fuck with you :lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

West Ham 1-3 Manchester City
Liverpool 2-0 Hull City
Southampton 3-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 0-1 Arsenal
West Brom 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-0 Leicester
Burnley 1-2 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-3 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 0-0 Aston Villa


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 9

West Ham 1-2 *Manchester City*
Liverpool 1-1 Hull City
*Southampton* 1-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 0-1 *Arsenal*
*West Brom* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Swansea* 2-1 Leicester
Burnley 0-3 *Everton*
*Spurs* 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 0-3 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
QPR 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

West Ham 0-2* Manchester City*
*Liverpool* 1-0 Hull City
*Southampton* 2-1 Stoke City
Sunderland 0-2 *Arsenal*
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Swansea* 1-0 Leicester
Burnley 0-2 *Everton*
Spurs 1-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 0-1 *Aston Villa*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

CGS said:


> Destiny, Ninja...hell Seabs pls find your form last season and challenge him pls.


Relax, it's a long sprint not a short sprint. Has Destiny missed a week or was last season just a huge FLUKE?

I'm actually going to agree with you and Cliffy on this week's double points game, draw IMO.

*Edit What was I thinking when I made these predictions? Chelsea win.

:heskeymania

*
Gameweek 9

West Ham 1-3 Manchester City
Liverpool 2-1 Hull City
Southampton 3-1 Stoke City
Sunderland 1-2 Arsenal
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 Leicester
Burnley 1-1 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-3 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 1-3 Aston Villa*


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

West Ham 0-3 Manchester City
Liverpool 1-0 Hull City
Southampton 3-1 Stoke City
Sunderland 1-2 Arsenal
West Brom 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Burnley 1-3 Everton
Spurs 2-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 0-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 0-2 Aston Villa


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

West Ham 1-3 *Manchester City*
*Liverpool *3-1 Hull City
*Southampton* 2-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 1-3 *Arsenal*
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Swansea*2-1 Leicester
Burnley 1-2 *Everton*
*Spurs *2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
QPR 2-2 Aston Villa


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 9

West Ham 0 Vs *Manchester City 1*
*Liverpool 2* Vs Hull City 1
*Southampton 1* Vs Stoke City 0
Sunderland 2 Vs Arsenal 2
*West Brom 1* Vs Crystal Palace 0
*Swansea 3* Vs Leicester 1
Burnley 0 Vs *Everton 2*
Spurs 1 Vs Newcastle 1
Manchester United 1 Vs *Chelsea 3* *Double Points*
QPR 0 Vs *Aston Villa 2 *


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

West Ham 1-3 Manchester City
Liverpool 2-1 Hull City
Southampton 4-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal
West Brom 2-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-0 Leicester
Burnley 1-3 Everton
Spurs 3-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-3 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 9

West Ham 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Hull City
*Southampton* 2-1 Stoke City
Sunderland 1-1 Arsenal
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Swansea* 3-0 Leicester City
Burnley 0-0 Everton
Spurs 1-2 *Newcastle*
Manchester United 2-3 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
QPR 2-2 Aston Villa


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

West Ham 1-3 *Manchester City*
Liverpool 1-1 Hull City
Southampton 2-2 Stoke City
Sunderland 1-4 *Arsenal*
*West Brom* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Swansea* 2-1 Leicester
Burnley 0-3 *Everton*
*Spurs* 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-3 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
QPR 1-2 *Aston Villa*


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

West Ham 0-2 Manchester City
Liverpool 1-0 Hull City
Southampton 2-1 Stoke City
Sunderland 0-3 Arsenal
West Brom 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 3-1 Leicester
Burnley 1-2 Everton
Spurs 1-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 0-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

West Ham 1-2 Man City
Liverpool 2-1 Hull
Southampton 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-3 Arsenal
West brom 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-0 Leicester
Burnley 1-2 Evert
Spurs 1-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Qpr 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

West Ham 1-3 Manchester City
Liverpool 2-0 Hull City
Southampton 3-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 0-1 Arsenal
West Brom 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-0 Leicester
Burnley 1-2 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-3 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 0-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

West Ham 0-*3 Manchester City*
*Liverpool 2*-1 Hull City
*Southampton 2*-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 0-*2 Arsenal*
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Swansea 1*-0 Leicester
Burnley 1-*2 Everton*
*Spurs 2*-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-*2 Chelsea **Double Points*
QPR 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

West Ham 2 - 2 Manchester City
Liverpool 2 - 0 Hull City
Southampton 2 - 1 Stoke City
Sunderland 1 - 2 Arsenal
West Brom 2 - 1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1 - 0 Leicester
Burnley 0 - 2 Everton
Spurs 1 - 0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1 - 2 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 1 - 1 Aston Villa


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

West Ham 2-2 Manchester City
Liverpool 2-1 Hull City
Southampton 2-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 0-3 Arsenal
West Brom 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 Leicester
Burnley 0-1 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 0-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 0-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

West Ham 0-2 *Manchester City*
Liverpool 1-1 Hull City
*Southampton *3-1 Stoke City
Sunderland 0-3 *Arsenal*
West Brom 0-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Burnley 0-2 *Everton*
Spurs 2-2 Newcastle
Manchester United 0-4 *Chelsea **Double Points*
QPR 0-1 *Aston Villa*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

West Ham 1-2 *Man City*
Liverpool 1-1 Hull
*Southampton *2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 *Arsenal*
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Swansea *2-1 Leicester
Burnley 0-2 *Everton*
*Spurs* 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 0-1 *Aston Villa*


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

West Ham 1 - 3 Manchester City
Liverpool 2 - 0 Hull 
Southampton 4 - 0 Stoke
Sunderland 0 - 1 Arsenal
West Brom 2 - 1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0 - 0 Leicester
Burnley 1 - 1 Everton
Spurs 2 - 0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1 - 1 Chelsea
QPR 0 - 0 Aston Villa


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

West Ham 1-*3 Man City*
*Liverpool 2*-0 Hull
*Southampton 3*-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-*3 Arsenal*
*West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace*
Swansea 0-*1 Leicester*
Burnley 0-*2 Everton*
*Spurs 2*-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-*2 Chelsea* *Double Points*
QPR 0-*1 Aston Villa*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

West Ham 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 2-1 Hull
Southampton 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-3 Arsenal
West brom 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 Leicester
Burnley 1-2 Evert
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Qpr 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

West Ham 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 1-1 Hull
Southampton 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Arsenal
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Burnley 0-3 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 0-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

West Ham 0-2 Man City
Liverpool 3-1 Hull
Southampton 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Burnley 1-2 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gameweek 9

West Ham 1-3 *Manchester City*
*Liverpool* 3-2 Hull City
*Southampton* 2-1 Stoke City
Sunderland 0-2 *Arsenal*
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Swansea* 2-0 Leicester
Burnley 0-2 *Everton*
*Spurs* 3-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-3 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
QPR 1-2 *Aston Villa*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

West Ham 1-2 *Man City*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Hull
*Southampton* 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 *Arsenal*
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Swansea *2-1 Leicester
Burnley 1-2 *Everton*
*Spurs* 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Gameweek*
West Ham 2-2 Manchester City
*Liverpool* 3-2 Hull City
*Southampton* 2-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 1-1 Arsenal
West Brom 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
*Swansea* 1-0 Leicester
Burnley 1-2 *Everton*
*Spurs* 4-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
*QPR* 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

West Ham 1-3 Manchester City
Liverpool 2-1 Hull City
Southampton 2-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal
West Brom 1-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 Leicester
Burnley 0-2 Everton
Spurs 2-2 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-3 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 1-2 Aston Villa


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

West Ham 0-2 Man City
Liverpool 1-0 Hull
Southampton 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-3 Arsenal
West Brom 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-0 Leicester
Burnley 1-2 Everton
Spurs 3-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-4 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 1-. Aston Villa


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

West Ham 1-2 Manchester City
Liverpool 2-0 Hull City
Southampton 2-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 0-1 Arsenal
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 3-1 Leicester
Burnley 0-2 Everton
Spurs 2-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-3 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

West Ham 2-2 Manchester City
*Liverpool 2*-1 Hull City
*Southampton 2*-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Arsenal
*West Brom 3*-1 Crystal Palace
*Swansea 2*-0 Leicester
Burnley 0-*2 Everton*
*Tottenham 2*-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-*3 Chelsea *Double Points**
QPR 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Shit, hopefully just in time for the other games. Am late for West Ham/City.

Nvm...

Liverpool 1-2 Hull City
Southampton 2-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 2-1 Arsenal
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 Leicester
Burnley 0-1 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
QPR 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

IncapableNinja said:


> *
> 
> *Edit What was I thinking when I made these predictions? Chelsea win.
> 
> ...


You actually got me thinking the same thing and I changed my score too :kobe2

Dunno why I took last minute predictions changes from INCAPABLEninja :jose


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

You should know better by now.

As soon as I saw that Costa wasn't playing I knew the game was up. I'm sorry that I brought somebody down with me. 

:jose

Next season will be our year.

:jose :jose


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


:yum:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*6 points :hb

*checks velvet_onion's predictions*

*


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Velvet onion said:


> Manchester United 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


DAT VELVET ONION :mark:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

QPR 1-0 Aston Villa

made an error on it


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Foreshadowed said:


> West Ham 1-3 Manchester City
> Liverpool 2-1 Hull City
> Southampton 4-0 Stoke City
> *Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal*
> ...


Man I went on a roll this week! 14 points baybeeee!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 9 Results​*


> Foreshadowed	14
> 
> Green Light	12
> Seabs	12
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> velvet onion	96
> 
> Seabs 74
> Green Light	74
> ...



:lel DA. WOAT week from you saved by Arsenal. You better hope Liverpool start winning 5-0 every week. Impressive weak for Foreshadowed on the otherhand, 14 points despite getting 0 for Chelsea/United. Good stuff.

Also Green Light And Seabs stop copying eachother pls and instead work on a way to take Velvet onion down. K Thx. 

Anyway, pretty much everyone who predicted this month is through :hb, Next month may be tight for some people though unless the prem gets crazy predictable. 

*Gameweek 10*

Newcastle Vs Liverpool
Arsenal Vs Burnley
Chelsea Vs QPR
Everton Vs Swansea
Hull Vs Southampton
Leicester Vs West Brom
Stoke Vs West Ham
Manchester City Vs Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa Vs Spurs
Crystal Palace Vs Sunderland​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:haha


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Also :hayden3 at you robbing velvet onion of points this week.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool
*Arsenal *3-0 Burnley
*Chelsea *2-0 QPR
Everton 2-2 Swansea
Hull 1-3 *Southampton*
Leicester 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 0-1 *West Ham*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 *Spurs*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Sunderland


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah something aint right there


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

You've listed Baggies twice, anyways

Gameweek 10
Newcastle 2-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Burnley
Chelsea 4-1 QPR
Everton 2-1 Swansea
Hull 1-3 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 1-2 West Ham
Manchester City 3-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-3 Spurs
Crystal Palace 0-0 Sunderland


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Also :hayden3 at you robbing velvet onion of points this week.*


So I give you an opening and you throw it back in my face? :moyes8


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Are you sure West Brom aren't playing for double points this week? :evil


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Newcastle* 2-1 Liverpool
*Arsenal* 3-0 Burnley
*Chelsea* 4-0 QPR
*Everton* 3-1 Swansea
Hull 0-2 *Southampton*
Leicester 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 1-2 *West Ham*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Spurs*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Sunderland


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 QPR
Everton 1-1 Swansea
Hull 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 2-1 West Ham
Manchester City 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-1 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1-1 Sunderland


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool
*Arsenal *2-0 Burnley
*Chelsea *2-0 QPR
Everton 1-1 *Swansea*
Hull 1-2 *Southampton*
*Leicester *1-0 West Brom
Stoke 2-3 *West Ham*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-0 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1-1 Sunderland


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 10

Newcastle 2-2 Liverpool
*Arsenal* 3-0 Burnley
*Chelsea* 3-0 QPR
*Everton* 2-1 Swansea
Hull 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 1-1 West Ham
*Manchester City* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Spurs*
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Sunderland


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Newcastle 2-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 4-0 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 QPR
Everton 3-2 Swansea
Hull 2-2 Southampton
Leicester 0-1 West Brom
Stoke 1-2 West Ham
Manchester City 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-1 Burnley
Chelsea 4-0 QPR
Everton 2-0 Swansea
Hull 0-2 Southampton
Leicester 0-1 West Brom
Stoke 1-1 West Ham
Manchester City 3-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-1 Spurs
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Newcastle 0-*1 Liverpool*
*Arsenal 2*-1 Burnley
*Chelsea 2*-0 QPR
*Everton 2*-1 Swansea
Hull 0-*2 Southampton*
Leicester 0-*1 West Brom*
Stoke 1-1 West Ham
Manchester City 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-*1 Spurs*
*Crystal Palace 2*-0 Sunderland


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Newcastle 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Burnley
*Chelsea* 2-0 QPR
*Everton* 2-1 Swansea
Hull 0-3 *Southampton*
Leicester 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 1-2 *West Ham*
Manchester City 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-1 *Spurs*
Crystal Palace 0-0 Sunderland


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Newcastle 2-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 4-0 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 QPR
Everton 2-1 Swansea
Hull 0-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 1-2 West Ham
Manchester City 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-1 Spurs
Crystal Palace 0-1 Sunderland


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Burnley
Chelsea 4-1 QPR
Everton 2-2 Swansea
Hull 1-2 Southampton
Leicester 2-1 West Brom
Stoke 1-1 West Ham
Manchester City 3-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 4-0 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 QPR
Everton 2-1 Swansea
Hull 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 2-2 West Brom
Stoke 2-1 West Ham
Manchester City 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-1 Tottenham 
Crystal Palace 3-3 Sunderland


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Newcastle 1 - 1 Liverpool
Arsenal 3 - 1 Burnley
Chelsea 3 - 0 QPR
Everton 2 - 1 Swansea
Hull 1 - 1 Southampton
Leicester 1 - 1 West Brom
Stoke 1 - 1 West Ham
Manchester City 2 - 2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1 - 0 Sunderland


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Newcastle 2-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Burnley
Chelsea 4-0 QPR
Everton 3-1 Swansea
Hull 1-2 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 1-2 West Ham
Manchester City 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:kobe2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Newcastle 1 - 2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3 - 0 Burnley
Chelsea 3 - 1 QPR
Everton 2 - 0 Swansea
Hull 0 - 1 Southampton
Leicester 0 - 0 West Brom
Stoke 2 - 1 West Ham
Manchester City 2 - 0 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0 - 2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Sunderland


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 QPR
Everton 2-1 Swansea
Hull 0-2 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 0-1 West Ham
Manchester City 3-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-1 Spurs
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Velvet onion said:


> Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool
> Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
> Chelsea 3-0 QPR
> Everton 2-1 Swansea
> ...


What he said. :evil

Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 4-0 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 QPR
Everton 3-0 Swansea
Hull 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-0 West Brom
Stoke 0-0 West Ham
Manchester City 3-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-0 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1-2 Sunderland


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 QPR
Everton 2-1 Swansea
Hull 1-2 Southampton
Leicester 1-0 West Brom
Stoke 1-2 West Ham
Manchester City 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-1 Spurs
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 QPR
Everton 1-1 Swansea
Hull 1-2 Southampton
Leicester 0-1 West Brom
Stoke 0-1 West Ham
Manchester City 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-1 Spurs
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool
*Arsenal* 2-0 Burnley
*Chelsea* 4-0 QPR
*Everton *2-1 Swansea
Hull 1-1 Southampton
*Leicester *2-1 West Brom
Stoke 1-2 *West Ham*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Spurs*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Sunderland


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Newcastle 2-0 Liverpool
Arsenal 4-0 Burnley
Chelsea 4-0 QPR
Everton 2-1 Swansea
Hull 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 2-1 West Ham
Manchester City 2-3 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Newcastle 0-*2 Liverpool*
*Arsenal 2*-0 Burnley
*Chelsea 3*-0 QPR
Everton 1-1 Swansea
Hull 0-*1 Southampton*
Leicester 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 1-*2 West Ham*
*Manchester City 4*-3 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-*2 Spurs*
*Crystal Palace 1*-0 Sunderland


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Newcastle 1-2* Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Burnley
*Chelsea* 3-0 QPR
*Everton *2-1 Swansea
Hull 1-2* Southampton*
Leicester 2-2 West Brom
Stoke 0-1 *West Ham*
*Manchester City* 3-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-1 Spurs
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Sunderland


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Newcastle 2-2 Liverpool
*Arsenal* 2-0 Burnley
*Chelsea* 3-0 QPR
*Everton* 2-1 Swansea
Hull 0-1 *Southampton*
*Leicester* 2-1 West Brom
Stoke 0-2 *West Ham*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Spurs*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Sunderland


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool*
*Arsenal 3*-0 Burnley
*Chelsea 4*-0 QPR
*Everton 2*-1 Swansea
*Hull 1-1 Southampton*
*Leicester 2*-1 West Brom
*Stoke 2-2 West Ham*
*Manchester City 3*-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-*2 Spurs*
*Crystal Palace 2*-1 Sunderland


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 0-0 Burnley
Chelsea 3-1 QPR
Everton 1-0 Swansea
Hull 0-2 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 2-0 West Ham
Manchester City 3-3 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-1 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gameweek 10

Newcastle 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Burnley
*Chelsea* 3-0 QPR
*Everton* 2-1 Swansea
Hull 1-2 *Southampton*
Leicester 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 2-2 West Ham
Manchester City 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Spurs*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Sunderland


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 10

Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool
*Arsenal* 2-0 Burnley
*Chelsea* 5-0 QPR
*Everton* 3-1 Swansea
Hull City 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-2 *West Brom*
Stoke City 2-2 West Ham
*Manchester City* 4-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Spurs*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Sunderland


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Newcastle 1 - 1 Liverpool
Arsenal 3 - 1 Burnley
Chelsea 3 - 0 QPR
Everton 2 - 2 Swansea
Hull 1 - 2 Southampton
Leicester 1 - 2 West Brom
Stoke 1 - 1 West Ham
Manchester City 2 - 2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0 - 2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Sunderland


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

For the record here are HBB Rachel Riley's predictions:

Newcastle 1 - 3 Liverpool
Arsenal 3 - 0 Burnley
Chelsea 4 - 0 QPR
Everton 1 - 1 Swansea
Hull 0 - 1 Southampton
Leicester 2 - 1 West Brom
Stoke 2 - 1 West Ham
Manchester City 3 - 2 Manchester United 
Aston Villa 0 - 2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 2 - 2 Sunderland


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29782277

:yum:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Newcastle 1 - 2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2 - 0 Burnley
Chelsea 4 - 0 QPR
Everton 1 - 0 Swansea
Hull 0 - 1 Southampton
Leicester 2 - 2 West Brom
Stoke 2 - 1 West Ham
Manchester City 3 - 1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0 - 1 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1 - 0 Sunderland


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 10
Newcastle 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 5-0 Burnley
*Chelsea* 3-0 QPR
*Everton* 2-1 Swansea
Hull 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 2-2 West Brom
*Stoke* 2-1 West Ham
*Manchester City* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-3 *Spurs*
Crystal Palace 3-3 Sunderland


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Newcastle 2 - 2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3 - 1 Burnley
Chelsea 2 - 0 QPR
Everton 2 - 1 Swansea
Hull 1 - 1 Southampton
Leicester 1 - 0 West Brom
Stoke 1 - 1 West Ham
Manchester City 2 - 1 Manchester United **Double Points**
Aston Villa 0 - 0 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Sunderland


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fuck I totally forgot about my tips this week, just give me 0 for the games being played today.

*Manchester City 2*-1 Man United *double points.*
Aston Villa 1-1 Spurs
*Crystal Palace 1*-0 Sunderland


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 10 Scores*​


> IncapableNinja	12
> 
> Green Light	11
> Renegade	11
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> velvet onion	100
> 
> Green Light	85
> 
> ...


Rachel Riley > Most of you bastards

Pretty great week for most guys not named velvet onion. That's a change 

And Thank for Green Light for actually trying to get closer to velvet onion for once. Fucking Seabs :hayden3


*Gameweek 11* 
Liverpool Vs Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley Vs Hull
Manchester United Vs Crystal Palace
Southampton Vs Leicester
West Ham Vs Aston Villa
QPR Vs Manchester City
Spurs Vs Stoke
Sunderland Vs Everton
West Brom Vs Newcastle
Swansea Vs Arsenal​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Green Light got 9 points you CHEAT.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gameweek 11 
Liverpool 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Hull
Manchester United 3-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 3-1 Leicester
West Ham 1-0 Aston Villa
QPR 0-2 Manchester City
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 0-1 Everton
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 11 
Liverpool 0-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 1-3 Hull
Manchester United 3-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-0 Leicester
West Ham 2-1 Aston Villa
QPR 2-2 Manchester City
Spurs 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-1 Everton
West Brom 1-2 Newcastle
Swansea 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 11 
Liverpool 0-2 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
Burnley 1-2 *Hull*
*Manchester United* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Southampton *2-1 Leicester
*West Ham* 2-1 Aston Villa
QPR 0-2 *Manchester City*
Spurs 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-1 *Everton*
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

AW YEAH EAT MY DUST SEABS :xmasparty

Velvet Onion, we comin for you :heskeymania

EDIT: DON'T LISTEN TO SEABS CGS, you were right in your calculation. He has clearly edited my post to make it look like I got less points. Disgusting behaviour and you should ban him imo.



Spoiler: PROOF















You are an honourable man CGS, I know you'll do the right thing (Y)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Liverpool 0-1 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
Burnley 0-0 Hull
*Manchester United* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Southampton* 2-1 Leicester
*West Ham* 2-0 Aston Villa
QPR 0-3 *Manchester City*
Spurs 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 *Everton*
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Liverpool 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Hull
Manchester United 3-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 3-1 Leicester
West Ham 2-0 Aston Villa
QPR 0-3 Manchester City
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Everton
West Brom 2-2 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Shit. Forgot to post predictions for last week now im tied with Moz. All or nothing.

Liverpool 0-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 0-1 Hull
Manchester United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 2-0 Leicester
West Ham 2-0 Aston Villa
QPR 1-3 Manchester City
Spurs 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 Everton
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Liverpool 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Hull
Manchester United 2-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 2-0 Leicester
West Ham 2-1 Aston Villa
QPR 1-2 Manchester City
Spurs 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Everton
West Brom 1-2 Newcastle
Swansea 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Liverpool 0-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 1-0 Hull
Manchester United 3-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 3-0 Leicester
West Ham 2-0 Aston Villa
QPR 1-3 Manchester City
Spurs 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Everton
West Brom 2-2 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Liverpool 0-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 0-0 Hull
Manchester United 3-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 2-1 Leicester
West Ham 2-0 Aston Villa
QPR 0-3 Manchester City
Spurs 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 Everton
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 11 
Liverpool 1 Vs *Chelsea 3 **Double Points*
Burnley 0 Vs *Hull 1*
*Manchester United 2* Vs Crystal Palace 0
*Southampton 2* Vs Leicester 0
*West Ham 3* Vs Aston Villa 1
QPR 0 Vs *Manchester City 1*
Spurs 1 Vs Stoke 1
Sunderland 1 Vs *Everton 2*
West Brom 0 Vs *Newcastle 1*
Swansea 0 Vs *Arsenal 2*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking Seabs & Green Light :moyes1. 

Maybe I should just kick both of you bastards out and make life easier for myself :hmm:


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Rachel Riley is a 6/10, tbh. Elbows too pointy and only managed a measly 11 points from the gameweek.

Liverpool 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Hull
Manchester United 3-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 2-0 Leicester
West Ham 2-1 Aston Villa
QPR 0-2 Manchester City
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Everton
West Brom 2-1 Newcastle
Swansea 2-1 Arsenal

(I'm probably going to bottle the Chelsea score before kickoff and go for a draw so pls don't copy m8.)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:whoa There's no need for that compadre

Besides, I haven't done anything wrong :shrug

I'll forgive Seabs for his sneaky tactics and let's all just move on and say no more about it.

Gameweek 10

Liverpool 0 - 1 *Chelsea **Double Points*
Burnley 1 - 2 *Hull*
*Manchester United *3 - 1 Crystal Palace
*Southampton *2-0 Leicester
*West Ham* 2-1 Aston Villa
QPR 0 - 2 *Manchester City*
Spurs 1 - 1 Stoke
Sunderland 1- 1 Everton
West Brom 2-2 Newcastle
Swansea 0-2 *Arsenal*

Subject to change :evil


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Liverpool 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points* :evil
Burnley 0-2 Hull
Manchester United 4-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 2-0 Leicester
West Ham 2-0 Aston Villa
QPR 0-3 Manchester City
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 2-2 Everton
West Brom 1-0 Newcastle
Swansea 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Gameweek 11 
Liverpool 0 - 1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 0 - 1 Hull
Manchester United 3 - 1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 2 - 0 Leicester
West Ham 3 - 0 Aston Villa
QPR 0 - 2 Manchester City
Spurs 2 - 1 Stoke
Sunderland 0 - 2 Everton
West Brom 1 - 1 Newcastle
Swansea 1 - 2 Arsenal


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Liverpool 0-2 Chelsea *Double Points* 
Burnley 1-1 Hull
Manchester United 4-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 2-1 Leicester
West Ham 2-0 Aston Villa
QPR 0-2 Manchester City
Spurs 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Everton
West Brom 2-2 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Liverpool 0-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 0-1 Hull
Manchester United 3-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 2-0 Leicester
West Ham 2-0 Aston Villa
QPR 0-2 Manchester City
Spurs 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 Everton
West Brom 1-2 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Gameweek 11 
Liverpool 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Hull
Manchester United 3-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 2-0 Leicester
West Ham 1-0 Aston Villa
QPR 1-1 Manchester City
Spurs 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-0 Everton
West Brom 0-2 Newcastle
Swansea 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Liverpool 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Hull
*Manchester United* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Southampton* 3-0 Leicester
*West Ham* 2-1 Aston Villa
QPR 1-3* Manchester City*
*Spurs *2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 2-2 Everton
West Brom 1-2 *Newcastle*
Swansea 2-3 *Arsena*l


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Liverpool 0-1 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
Burnley 0-0 Hull
Manchester United 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Southampton *2-0 Leicester
*West Ham* 2-0 Aston Villa
QPR 1-4 *Manchester City*
*Spurs *2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-0 Everton
West Brom 0-2 *Newcastle*
Swansea 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Liverpool 0-2 *Chelsea *Double Points**
Burnley 0-2 *Hull*
*Manchester United* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Southampton* 2-0 Leicester
*West Ham* 2-0 Aston Villa
QPR 1-2 *Manchester City*
Spurs 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 *Everton*
*West Brom* 2-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 0-1 Hull
Manchester United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 2-0 Leicester
West Ham 2-1 Aston Villa
QPR 0-2 Manchester City
Spurs 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 Everton
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 11

Liverpool 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Burnley* 1-0 Hull City
*Manchester United* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Southampton* 2-1 Leicester City
*West Ham* 2-1 Aston Villa
QPR 1-4 *Manchester City*
Sunderland 2-2 Everton
*Spurs* 2-0 Stoke City
West Brom 2-3 *Newcastle*
Swansea 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Week 11: 
Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 0-1 Hull
Manchester United 3-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 3-0 Leicester
West Ham 2-0 Aston Villa
QPR 1-4 Manchester City
Spurs 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 2-3 Everton
West Brom 1-3 Newcastle
Swansea 2-1 Arsenal


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Going to end up having some sort of Kevin Keegan style melt down. 

Liverpool 0-1 Chelsea *Double points*
Burnley 1-1 Hull
Manchester 3-1 Crystal palace 
Southampton 2-0 Leicester 
West ham 2-0 Aston Villa
Qpr 1-3 Manchester City 
Spurs 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Everton 
West brom 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liverpool 0-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 0-1 Hull
Manchester United 3-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 3-0 Leicester
West Ham 2-0 Aston Villa
QPR 1-2 Manchester City
Spurs 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Everton
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Liverpool 0-2 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
Burnley 1-2 *Hull*
*Manchester United* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Southampton* 2-0 Leicester
*West Ham* 2-1 Aston Villa
QPR 1-3 *Manchester City*
Spurs 1-1 Stoke City
Sunderland 1-2 *Everton*
West Brom 2-2 Newcastle
Swansea 2-2 Arsenal


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Liverpool 0-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 1-2 Hull
Manchester United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 3-0 Leicester
West Ham 2-0 Aston Villa
QPR 0-2 Manchester City
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 2-2 Everton
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gameweek 11 

Liverpool 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
Burnley 1-2 *Hull*
*Manchester United* 3-2 Crystal Palace
*Southampton* 3-0 Leicester
*West Ham* 2-1 Aston Villa
QPR 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Spurs* 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-1 *Everton*
West Brom 2-2 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Liverpool 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 Hull
Manchester United 3-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 2-0 Leicester
West Ham 2-0 Aston Villa
QPR 1-2 Manchester City
Spurs 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Everton
West Brom 0-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Liverpool 1-*2 Chelsea* *Double Points*
Burnley 0-*2 Hull*
*Manchester United 2*-1 Crystal Palace
*Southampton 3*-0 Leicester
*West Ham 2*-0 Aston Villa
QPR 0-*3 Manchester City*
*Spurs 1-1 Stoke*
Sunderland 0-*2 Everton*
*West Brom 1-1 Newcastle*
Swansea 1-*3 Arsenal*


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Liverpool 0-3 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Hull
Manchester United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 3-0 Leicester
West Ham 2-1 Aston Villa
QPR 0-2 Manchester City
Spurs 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Everton
West Brom 1-0 Newcastle
Swansea 0-0 Arsenal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 11
Liverpool 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
*Burnley* 1-0 Hull
*Manchester United* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Southampton* 2-0 Leicester
*West Ham* 3-0 Aston Villa
QPR 2-3 *Manchester City*
Spurs 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 2-2 Everton
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
*Swansea* 2-1 Arsenal


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Liverpool 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Burnley 1-2 Hull
Manchester United 3-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 2-1 Leicester
West Ham 1-0 Aston Villa
QPR 1-3 Manchester City
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 0-0 Everton
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Liverpool 1-3 *Chelsea *Double Points**
*Burnley 2*-1 Hull
*Manchester United 3*-0 Crystal Palace
*Southampton 2*-0 Leicester
*West Ham 1*-0 Aston Villa
QPR 1-1 Manchester City
*Spurs 2*-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Everton
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-*2 Arsenal*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Burnley 0-0 Hull
*Manchester United 2*-0 Crystal Palace
*Southampton 1*-0 Leicester
West Ham 2-2 Aston Villa
QPR 0-*2 Manchester City*
*Spurs 1*-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-*4 Everton*
West Brom 1-*2 Newcastle*
Swansea 2-*3 Arsenal*

missed liverpool/chelsea.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

OMFG so shit :duck


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 11 Scores*​


> Joel	17
> 
> IncapableNinja	16
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> velvet onion	106
> IncapableNinja	97
> 
> Green Light	94
> ...


Apologies for the delay, not that it mattered due to the international break anyway. 

Anyway did half of these last week and just finished it off today, some may have CGSing done to it and I can't be asked to check. If you think i've fucked up again just let me know and i'll actually make an effort to check (unless your name is Seabs or Green Light) 

Also not bad Joel and Ninja. LolDA though. Bet you're regretting all the 5-0's now. 

*Gameweek 12*
Chelsea Vs West Brom
Everton Vs West Ham
Leicester Vs Sunderland
Manchester City Vs Swansea
Newcastle Vs QPR
Stoke Vs Burnley
Arsenal Vs Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace Vs Liverpool
Hull City Vs Spurs
Aston Villa Vs Southampton
​


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Joel has definitely cheated there.

Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Leicester 2-1 Sunderland
Manchester City 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-0 QPR
Stoke 2-0 Burnley
Arsenal 3-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Liverpool
Hull City 2-1 Spurs
Aston Villa 0-2 Southampton


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 12
*Chelsea* 2-0 West Brom
*Everton* 2-1 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland
*Manchester City* 2-1 Swansea
*Newcastle* 2-1 QPR
*Stoke* 2-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Liverpool*
Hull City 1-2 *Spurs*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Southampton*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

:kobe

I don't think DwayneAustin is even participating anymore, it's just some bizarre smear campaign from CGS.

Good to see velvetonion has prematurely blown his load of correct predictions and will be soon left limping along in the dust of BRAVE, virile men like Joel and myself.

*Gameweek 12*
Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland
Manchester City 3-1 Swansea
Newcastle 2-1 QPR
Stoke 2-0 Burnley
Arsenal 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
Hull City 2-2 Spurs
Aston Villa 1-1 Southampton


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gameweek 12
*Chelsea* 4-0 West Brom
*Everton* 2-1 West Ham
Leicester 0-0 Sunderland
*Manchester City* 3-2 Swansea
*Newcastle* 3-1 QPR
*Stoke* 2-0 Burnley
Arsenal 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Liverpool*
Hull City 1-1 Spurs
Aston Villa 1-2 *Southampton*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Not sure why CGS is sucking up to Jol. I'm further up the chain of command than him. Stay out of this Seabs.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Plz save me, Football Gods


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Gameweek 12
*Chelsea *3-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 West Ham
*Leicester *2-1 Sunderland
*Manchester City* 3-1 Swansea
*Newcastle *4-1 QPR
*Stoke *1-0 Burnley
*Arsenal *4-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Liverpool*
Hull City 1-1 Spurs
Aston Villa 1-1 Southampton


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Pretty sure I should've scored 11 that round, not 10. I know it's a shock Burnley won, but give me the point at least!

3 each for the Southampton win and Sunderland/Everton 1-1.
1 for United, Burnley & QPR/City draw.
1 (x 2) for Chelsea's win.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 12
*Chelsea 2* Vs West Brom 0
Everton 2 Vs West Ham 2
Leicester 1 Vs *Sunderland 2*
*Manchester City 2* Vs Swansea 1
*Newcastle 1* Vs QPR 0
*Stoke 2* Vs Burnley 0
Arsenal 2 Vs Manchester United 2 *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0 Vs *Liverpool 1*
Hull City 1 Vs *Spurs 2*
Aston Villa 0 Vs *Southampton 2*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 12
Chelsea 4-2 West Brom
Everton 3-1 West Ham
Leicester 0-1 Sunderland
Manchester City 3-2 Swansea
Newcastle 3-1 QPR
Stoke 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
Hull City 1-1 Spurs
Aston Villa 0-2 Southampton


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gameweek 12
Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland
Manchester City 3-1 Swansea
Newcastle 2-1 QPR
Stoke 1-1 Burnley
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Liverpool
Hull City 1-0 Spurs
Aston Villa 0-2 Southampton


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Chelsea 3 - 1 West Brom
Everton 1 - 1 West Ham
Leicester 1 - 1 Sunderland
Manchester City 2 - 1 Swansea
Newcastle 1 - 0 QPR
Stoke 2 - 0 Burnley
Arsenal 1 - 1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Liverpool
Hull City 0 - 1 Spurs
Aston Villa 0 - 1 Southampton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Leicester 2-1 Sunderland
Manchester City 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 2-0 QPR
Stoke 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Liverpool
Hull City 1-2 Spurs
Aston Villa 0-2 Southampton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Added your point Nige 

Also First page updated with the table and whatever points they need to achieve to reach the next stage.

*Chelsea* 2-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 West Ham
*Leicester* 1-0 Sunderland
*Manchester City* 2-1 Swansea
*Newcastle* 1-0 QPR
*Stoke* 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Liverpool*
Hull City 0-1 *Spurs*
Aston Villa 0-2 *Southampton*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Not sure why CGS is sucking up to Jol. I'm further up the chain of command than him. Stay out of this Seabs.


I'm a wrestling fan. I don't like guys at the top of the chain, I like the underdogs trying to make a name for themselves

:draper2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Double posting. -10 Points please.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:haha


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Everton 1-0 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland
Manchester City 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 2-0 QPR
Stoke 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 3-3 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Liverpool
Hull City 1-1 Spurs
Aston Villa 0-1 Southampton


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Everton 1-0 West Ham
Leicester 1-0 Sunderland
Manchester City 3-1 Swansea
Newcastle 2-1 QPR
Stoke 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
Hull City 0-1 Spurs
Aston Villa 0-2 Southampton


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Everton 2-2 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland
Manchester City 2-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-0 QPR
Stoke 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Liverpool
Hull City 1-2 Spurs
Aston Villa 1-3 Southampton


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Gameweek 12

Chelsea 3-1 West Brom
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Leicester 0-1 Sunderland
Manchester City 3-1 Swansea
Newcastle 2-1 QPR
Stoke 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
Hull City 1-2 Spurs
Aston Villa 1-3 Southampton


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Gameweek 12

Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 West Ham
Leicester 2-1 Sunderland
Manchester City 3-2 Swansea
Newcastle 1-0 QPR
Stoke 3-1 Burnley
Arsenal 2-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 2-2 Liverpool
Hull City 1-1 Spurs
Aston Villa 0-2 Southampton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea* 3-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 West Ham
*Leicester* 2-1 Sunderland
*Manchester City* 2-1 Swansea
*Newcastle* 1-0 QPR
*Stoke *2-0 Burnley
*Arsenal *3-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Liverpool
*Hull City* 2-1 Spurs
Aston Villa 0-2 *Southampton*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Chelsea* 3-0 West Brom
Everton 2-2 West Ham
Leicester 2-2 Sunderland
*Manchester City* 3-1 Swansea
*Newcastle* 2-0 QPR
*Stoke *2-1 Burnley
*Arsenal* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Liverpool*
Hull City 1-1 Spurs
Aston Villa 1-3 *Southampton*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 12
Chelsea 4-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Sunderland
Manchester City 3-1 Swansea
Newcastle 3-0 QPR
Stoke 1-1 Burnley
Arsenal 2-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
Hull City 1-3 Spurs
Aston Villa 1-2 Southampton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland
Manchester City 3-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-0 QPR
Stoke 3-0 Burnley
Arsenal 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-2 Liverpool
Hull City 1-1 Spurs
Aston Villa 0-2 Southampton


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Chelsea 3-1 West Brom
Everton 1-0 West Ham
Leicester 1-0 Sunderland
Manchester City 4-0 Swansea
Newcastle 2-2 QPR
Stoke 2-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
Hull City 1-4 Spurs
Aston Villa 1-2 Southampton


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Chelsea 3-1 West Brom
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland
Manchester City 3-1 Swansea
Newcastle 2-1 QPR
Stoke 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-1 Liverpool
Hull City 1-2 Spurs
Aston Villa 0-2 Southampton


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Chelsea 3-2 West Brom
Everton 1-2 West Ham
Leicester 0-1 Sunderland
Manchester City 1-0 Swansea
Newcastle 3-1 QPR
Stoke 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1=2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Liverpool
Hull City 0-0 Spurs
Aston Villa 0-2 Southampton


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gameweek 12

*Chelsea* 3-1 West Brom
*Everton* 2-1 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland
Manchester City 2-2 Swansea
*Newcastle* 3-2 QPR
*Stoke* 2-0 Burnley
*Arsenal* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 2-2 Liverpool
Hull City 1-2 *Spurs*
Aston Villa 1-1 Southampton


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland 
Man City 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 2-1 Qpr
Stoke 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 2-2 Man Utd *Double points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
Hull City 1-1 Spurs
Aston Villa 0-1 Southampton


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Chelsea* 3-0 West Brom
*Everton* 2-1 West Ham
*Leicester* 2-1 Sunderland
*Manchester City* 2-1 Swansea
*Newcastles* 2-0 QPR
*Stoke* 2-0 Burnley
Arsenal 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Liverpool
Hull City 1-2 *Spurs*
Aston Villa 0-2 *Southampton*


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 12

*Chelsea* 2-1 West Brom
Everton 2-2 West Ham
Leicester 1-2 *Sunderland*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Swansea
Newcastle 2-2 QPR
*Stoke* 1-0 Burnley
*Arsenal* 2-1 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-1 Liverpool
*Hull City* 3-1 Spurs
Aston Villa 1-2 *Southampton*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Chelsea 4*-1 West Brom
*Everton 2*-1 West Ham
*Leicester 1-1 Sunderland*
*Manchester City 2*-1 Swansea
*Newcastle 2*-0 QPR
*Stoke 2*-1 Burnley
*Arsenal 2*-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Liverpool*
*Hull City 1-1 Spurs*
Aston Villa 0-*2 Southampton*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gameweek 12

Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland
Manchester City 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 2-1 QPR
Stoke 2-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
Hull City 1-2 Spurs
Aston Villa 1-2 Southampton


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Everton 1-0 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland
Manchester City 2-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-0 QPR
Stoke 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 2-3 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0 1 Liverpool
Hull City 1-1 Spurs
Aston Villa 0-1 Southampton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Leicester 1-2 Sunderland
Manchester City 3-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 QPR
Stoke 2-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0 -2 Liverpool
Hull City 0-1 Spurs
Aston Villa 0-1 Southampton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 12
*Chelsea* 3-0 West Brom
Everton 2-2 West Ham
Leicester 1-2 *Sunderland*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 QPR
*Stoke* 1-0 Burnley
*Arsenal* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Liverpool*
Hull City 0-1 *Spurs*
Aston Villa 0-0 Southampton


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Sunderland 
Man City 4-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Qpr
Stoke 1-1 Burnley
Arsenal 1-3 Man Utd *Double points*
Crystal Palace 1-3 Liverpool
Hull City 1-2 Spurs
Aston Villa 0-2 Southampton


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Chelsea 3*-0 West Brom
*Everton 1*-0 West Ham
Leicester 2-2 Sunderland 
*Man City 2*-0 Swansea
*Newcastle 2*-0 QPR
*Stoke 2*-1 Burnley
*Arsenal 3*-1 Man Utd **Double Points**
Crystal Palace 2-2 Liverpool
Hull 1-1 Spurs
Aston Villa 1-1 Southampton


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

My pessimistic prediction worked :welbeck


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 12 Results*​


> I Came To Play	14
> 
> STALKER	12
> JerichoH20	12
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> velvet onion	115
> 
> IncapableNinja	105
> 
> ...





IncapableNinja said:


> :kobe
> 
> I don't think DwayneAustin is even participating anymore, it's just some bizarre smear campaign from CGS.​


:hayden3. Trust me if I was gonna start a smear campaign against anyone it wouldn't be a fellow Liverpool fan, he's one of the only guys who knows the pain in my heart right now :terry1

Speaking of which DA's replication of Liverpool's season is astonishing. Slipping harder than Stevie G right now 

Anyway Velvet onion holding onto that lead somehow but if scores continue in this fashion (lol) it probably won't stay that way for longer. Still a long way to go.

*Gameweek 13*
West Brom Vs Arsenal
Burnley Vs Aston Villa
Liverpool Vs Stoke
Manchester United Vs Hull
QPR Vs Leicester
Swansea Vs Crystal Palace
West Ham Vs Newcastle
Sunderland Vs Chelsea
Southampton Vs Manchester City
Spurs Vs Everton​


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 13
West Brom 1-2 *Arsenal*
Burnley 1-2 *Aston Villa*
Liverpool 1-1 Stoke
*Manchester United* 2-1 Hull
*QPR* 1-0 Leicester
*Swansea* 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-2 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-2 *Manchester City*
Spurs 1-1 Everton


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 13*
West Brom 1-3 *Arsenal*
Burnley 1-2 *Aston Villa*
Liverpool 2-2 Stoke
*Manchester United* 4-1 Hull
*QPR* 1-0 Leicester
*Swansea* 3-2 Crystal Palace
*West Ham* 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-3 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-1 Manchester City
Spurs 1-2 *Everton*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gameweek 13
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Manchester United 3-1 Hull
QPR 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-3 Manchester City
Spurs 2-2 Everton


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gameweek 13*

West Brom 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Stoke
Manchester United 3-0 Hull
QPR 2-0 Leicester
Swansea 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-2 Manchester City
Spurs 2-1 Everton

Post #666. 30 points confirmed.

:heskeymania


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 13
West Brom 1 Vs *Arsenal 3*
*Burnley 1* Vs Aston Villa 0
Liverpool 1 Vs Stoke 1
*Manchester United 2* Vs Hull 0
*QPR 1* Vs Leicester 0
*Swansea 2* Vs Crystal Palace 0
*West Ham 2* Vs Newcastle 1
Sunderland 0 Vs *Chelsea 1*
*Southampton 2* Vs Manchester City 1
Spurs 1 Vs Everton 1


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

West Brom 1-3 *Arsenal*
Burnley 0-1 *Aston Villa*
Liverpool 2-2 Stoke
Manchester United 0-0 Hull
*QPR *2-0 Leicester
*Swansea *2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-2 *Newcastle*
Sunderland 0-4 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-1 Manchester City
*Spurs *2-1 Everton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 13
West Brom 1-3 Arsenal
Burnley 2-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Stoke
Manchester United 3-0 Hull
QPR 2-0 Leicester
Swansea 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-3 Chelsea
Southampton 2-3 Manchester City
Spurs 2-1 Everton


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

West Brom 2-3 *Arsenal*
Burnley 1-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 2-1 Stoke
*Manchester United* 2-1 Hull
*QPR* 2-0 Leicester
*Swansea* 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-3 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-3 *Manchester City*
Spurs 2-2 Everton


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Gameweek 13
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-0 Stoke
Manchester United 2-0 Hull
QPR 2-1 Leicester
Swansea 3-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-2 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-1 Chelsea
Southampton 1-2 Manchester City
Spurs 0-0 Everton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

West Brom 0-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Stoke
Manchester United 3-0 Hull
QPR 2-0 Leicester
Swansea 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-1 Chelsea
Southampton 1-2 Manchester City
Spurs 1-1 Everton


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

West Brom 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 0-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Manchester United 3-1 Hull
QPR 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-1 Manchester City
Spurs 2-1 Everton


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 13
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 0-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-2 Stoke
Manchester United 3-1 Hull
QPR 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 3-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 0-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Manchester City
Spurs 2-2 Everton


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Game week 13:

West Brom 1-3 Arsenal
Burnley 1-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Stoke
Manchester United 3-1 Hull
QPR 0-2 Leicester
Swansea 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-3 Chelsea
Southampton 2-0 Manchester City
Spurs 2-1 Everton


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

West Brom 1-3 Arsenal
Burnley 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Manchester United 2-0 Hull
QPR 2-1 Leicester
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-1 Chelsea
Southampton 0-2 Manchester City
Spurs 1-1 Everton


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

West Brom 1-1 Arsenal
Burnley 3-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 0-0 Stoke
Manchester United 1-0 Hull
QPR 0-0 Leicester
Swansea 0-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-1 Chelsea
Southampton 1-3 Manchester City
Spurs 0-2 Everton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

West Brom 1-2 *Arsenal*
Burnley 0-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 Stoke
*Manchester United* 2-1 Hull
QPR 1-0 Leicester
*Swansea *2-0 Crystal Palace
*West Ham* 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-2 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-1 Manchester City
Spurs 1-2 *Everton*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

4pts combined from the last two weekends :trips8


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 13

West Brom 1-1 Arsenal
*Burnley* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 1-0 Stoke
*Manchester United* 2-1 Hull
QPR 1-2 *Leicester*
Swansea 2-2 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-2 *Newcastle*
Sunderland 0-3 *Chelsea*
Southampton 0-2 *Manchester City*
Spurs 1-1 Everton


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

West Brom 0-2 Arsenal
Burnley 0-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-0 Stoke
Manchester United 2-0 Hull
QPR 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-3 Chelsea
Southampton 2-2 Manchester City
Spurs 0-2 Everton


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

West Brom 1-3 Arsenal
Burnley 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 Stoke
Manchester United 2-0 Hull
QPR 2-1 Leicester
Swansea 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-2 Manchester City
Spurs 2-1 Everton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

West Brom 1-3 Arsenal
Burnley 1-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Stoke
Manchester United 3-1 Hull
QPR 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 2-2 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-3 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Manchester City
Spurs 1-2 Everton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 13
West Brom 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Burnley* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 2-1 Stoke
*Manchester United* 4-1 Hull
QPR 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 0-1 *Newcastle*
Sunderland 1-3 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-2 *Manchester City*
Spurs 3-3 Everton


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

West Brom 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 0-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 Stoke
Manchester United 2-1 Hull
QPR 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Manchester City
Spurs 1-2 Everton

:yoshi


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

West Brom 1-2 *Arsenal*
Burnley 1-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 2-1 Stoke
*Manchester United* 3-1 Hull
QPR 1-1 Leicester
*Swansea *2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-3 *Chelsea*
Southapton 2-3 *Manchester City*
*Spurs* 2-1 Everton

I have a bad feeling...


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

West Brom 1-2 Arsenal

Burnley 1-0 Aston Villa

Liverpool 2-1 Stoke

Manchester United 2-0 Hull

QPR 2-1 Leicester

Swansea 2-0 Crystal Palace

West Ham 1-1 Newcastle

Sunderland 0-3 Chelsea

Southampton 1-1 Manchester City

Spurs 1-1 Everton


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gameweek 13

West Brom 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 Stoke
Manchester United 2-1 Hull
QPR 1-0 Leicester
Swansea 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-2 Manchester City
Spurs 1-1 Everton


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

West Brom 0-*2 Arsenal*
*Burnley 1-1 Aston Villa*
*Liverpool 1*-0 Stoke
*Manchester United 3*-1 Hull
QPR 1-*2 Leicester*
*Swansea 2*-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-*2 Newcastle*
Sunderland 0-*3 Chelsea*
Southapton 1-*2 Manchester City*
*Spurs 2-2 Everton*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Gameweek 13
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Stoke
Manchester United 3-1 Hull
QPR 1-0 Leicester
Swansea 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-2 Manchester City
Spurs 1-1 Everton


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

West Brom 0-1 Arsenal
Burnley 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-0 Stoke
Manchester United 2-1 Hull
QPR 2-0 Leicester
Swansea 1-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-3 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Manchester City
Spurs 0-0 Everton


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

West Brom 0-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 Stoke
Manchester United 2-1 Hull
QPR 1-0 Leicester
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Manchester City
Spurs 1-1 Everton


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gameweek 13

West Brom 1-2 *Arsenal*
Burnley 1-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 2-1 Stoke
*Manchester United* 3-1 Hull
*QPR* 2-1 Leicester
*Swansea* 3-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 0-1 *Newcastle*
Sunderland 0-2 *Chelsea*
Southampton 2-3 *Manchester City*
Spurs 1-2 *Everton*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 13
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 Stoke
Manchester United 1-0 Hull
QPR 0-0 Leicester
Swansea 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 0-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Manchester City
Spurs 1-1 Everton


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Burnley 0-*2 Aston Villa*
*Liverpool 2*-1 Stoke
*Manchester United 2*-0 Hull
*QPR 2*-1 Leicester
*Swansea 3*-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 0-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-*3 Chelsea*
Southampton 2-2 Manchester City
Spurs 1-1 Everton


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Shit forgot to do this... If it still counts:

Burnley 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 0-1 Stoke
Manchester United 1-1 Hull
QPR 2-1 Leicester
Swansea 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-2 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-1 Chelsea
Southampton 2-3 Manchester City
Spurs 1-0 Everton


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

fffffuck

Sunderland 0-4 Chelsea
Southampton 0-2 Manchester City
Spurs 1-1 Everton


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Spurs 1-*3 Everton*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

ROUSEY said:


> Spurs 1-*3 Everton*


LEL

:brodgers


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

HA


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Burnley 0-2 Newcastle
Leicester 1-1 Liverpool
Manchester United 3-1 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 West Ham
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-2 Tottenham
Everton 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester City


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Burnley 0-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-3 Liverpool
Manchester United 4-1 Stoke
Swansea 3-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 1-2 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1 West Ham
Arsenal 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-2 Tottenham
Everton 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lel Moz. Probs do this tomorrow so yeah go around and do Gameweek 14 and I'll update both by the weekend.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Is there a DOUBLE POINTS game, CGS? :shrug

Don't think there was one at the weekend :kobe2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Good players don't need double points to do well :hayden3


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Burnley 1-2 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Liverpool
Manchester United 3-1 Stoke
Swansea 1-0 QPR
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1 West Ham
Arsenal 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-2 Tottenham
Everton 1-0 Hull
Sunderland 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

velvetonion. I want the gold, sucka'.

:heskeymania
*
Gameweek 14*

Burnley 1-0 Newcastle
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester United 2-0 Stoke
Swansea 3-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 Tottenham
Everton 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

GW 14

Burnley 0-1*Newcastle*
Leicester 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Manchester United* 2-0 Stoke
*Swansea *2-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
*Arsenal *2 -1 Southampton
*Chelsea *2-0 Tottenham
*Everton *4-0 Hull
Sunderland 0-1 *Manchester City*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Everton -2 - 23 Hull

We're getting mauled by the Tigers into a minus score.

I'll do the rest when I get to my laptop.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Burnley 0-1 Newcastle

Leicester 1-2 Liverpool

Manchester United 2-0 Stoke

Swansea 2-1 QPR

Crystal Palace 1-0 Aston Villa

West Brom 1-1 West Ham

Arsenal 1-1 Southampton

Chelsea 1-0 Tottenham

Everton 2-0 Hull

Sunderland 1-3 Manchester City


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Burnley 1-*2 Newcastle*
Leicester 2-*3 Liverpool*
*Manchester United 2*-0 Stoke
*Swansea 2*-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 0-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
*Arsenal 2*-1 Southampton
*Chelsea 3*-1 Tottenham
*Everton 2*-0 Hull
Sunderland 0-*2 Manchester City*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Burnley 0-1* Newcastle*
Leicester 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Manchester United* 3-1 Stoke
*Swansea* 2-1 QPR
*Crystal Palace *2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
*Arsenal *3-2 Southampton
*Chelsea* 2-0 Tottenham
*Everton* 2-1 Hull
Sunderland 1-2 *Manchester City*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Burnley 0-2 Newcastle
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester United 3-0 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 2-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1 West Ham
Arsenal 3-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Tottenham
Everton 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 0-3 Manchester City


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Gameweek 14

Burnley 0-1 Newcastle
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester United 2-0 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 West Ham
Arsenal 2-2 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Tottenham
Everton 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 0-1 Manchester City


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Burnley 1-2 *Newcastle*
Leicester 1-1 Liverpool
*Manchester United* 2-0 Stoke
*Swansea *2-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 *West Ham*
*Arsenal *2-1 Southampton
*Chelsea *2-0 Tottenham
*Everton *2-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Manchester City


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 14: 
Burnley 0-2 Newcastle
Leicester 0-3 Liverpool
Manchester United 2-1 Stoke
Swansea 3-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 2-2 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-2 West Ham
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Tottenham
Everton 2-1 Hull
Sunderland 1-3 Manchester City

Cliffy btw


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Burnley 1-2 *Newcastle*
Leicester 1-1 Liverpool
*Manchester United* 3-1 Stoke
*Swansea* 2-1 QPR
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-2 West Ham
*Arsenal* 2-1 Southapton
*Chelsea* 3-1 Tottenham
*Everton *1-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-2 *Manchester City*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Burnley 0-1 Newcastle
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester United 3-1 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-1 West Ham
Arsenal 2-1 Southapton
Chelsea 2-0 Tottenham
Everton 1-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester City


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Burnley 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester 1-1 Liverpool
Manchester United 2-0 Stoke
Swansea 1-0 QPR
Crystal Palace 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-0 West Ham
Arsenal 3-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Tottenham
Everton 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester City


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 14

Burnley 1-2 *Newcastle*
Leicester 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Manchester United* 2-1 Stoke
*Swansea* 2-0 QPR
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Aston Villa*
West Brom 2-2 West Ham
*Arsenal* 2-0 Southampton
*Chelsea* 3-0 Tottenham
Everton 0-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-2 *Manchester City*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Burnley 1-2 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Liverpool
Manchester United 2-0 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 2-2 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 West Ham
Arsenal 1-2 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Tottenham
Everton 1-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Manchester City


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Burnley 0-1 Newcastle
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester United 1-0 Stoke
Swansea 1-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-3 West Ham
Arsenal 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 1-1 Tottenham
Everton 3-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester City


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Burnley 0-*2 Newcastle*
Leicester 1-*2 Liverpool*
*Manchester United 2*-0 Stoke
*Swansea 2-2 QPR*
*Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa*
West Brom 1-*2 West Ham*
*Arsenal 3*-1 Southampton
*Chelsea 2*-1 Tottenham
*Everton 2*-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-*4 Manchester City*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Burnley 0-0 Newcastle
Leicester 1-3 Liverpool
Manchester United 1-0 Stoke
Swansea 3-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
Arsenal 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Tottenham
Everton 4-0 Hull
Sunderland 0-5 Manchester City


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Burnley 0-2 Newcastle
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester United 3-0 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 West Ham
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 Tottenham
Everton 0-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-2 Manchester City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Burnley 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester United 1-0 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
Arsenal 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1Tottenham
Everton 2-1 Hull
Sunderland 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Burnley 1-4 *Newcastle*
*Leicester* 2-1 Liverpool
*Manchester United* 3-1 Stoke
*Swansea* 3-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 *West Ham*
Arsenal 2-2 Southampton
Chelsea 1-1 Tottenham
*Everton* 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-2 *Manchester City*


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Burnley 0-1 Newcastle
Leicester 1-3 Liverpool
Manchester United 2-0 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
Arsenal 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 Tottenham
Everton 1-1 Hull
Sunderland 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Burnley 2-3 *Newcastle*
Leicester 1-2 *Liverpool*
Manchester United 0-0 Stoke
Swansea 0-1 *QPR*
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Aston Villa*
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
Arsenal 0-0 Southampton
*Chelsea *2-1 Tottenham
*Everton *3-1 Hull
Sunderland 0-3 *Manchester City*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Burnley 0-2 Newcastle
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester United 1-0 Stoke
Swansea 3-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1 West Ham
Arsenal 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Tottenham
Everton 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 0-1 Manchester City


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Burnley 2*-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-2 Liverpool
*Manchester United 2*-0 Stoke
*Swansea 3*-1 QPR
Crystal Palace 0-*1 Aston Villa*
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
*Arsenal 3*-1 Southampton
*Chelsea 2*-0 Tottenham
*Everton 2*-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-*3 Manchester City*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Burnley 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester United 3-0 Stoke
Swansea 1-0 QPR
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 4-2 Tottenham
Everton 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Manchester City


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Burnley 1-3 *Newcastle*
Leicester 0-1 *Liverpool*
*Man Utd* 2-0 Stoke
*Swansea* 2-0 QPR
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-0 West Ham
*Arsenal* 1-0 Southampton
*Chelsea* 2-0 Tottenham
*Everton* 3-1 Hull
Sunderland 0-1 *Man City*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek Something
*Burnley* 2-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-2 Liverpool
*Manchester United* 3-1 Stoke
*Swansea* 1-0 QPR
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
*Arsenal* 2-1 Southampton
*Chelsea* 3-0 Tottenham
*Everton* 3-1 Hull
Sunderland 0-1 *Manchester City*


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Fuck me i forgot this completely.

Arsenal 3-2 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Tottenham
Everton 3-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bugger. Was extremely busy and completely forgot.

Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Tottenham
Everton 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, too busy 

Arsenal 3-0 Southampton
Chelsea 1-0 Tottenham
Everton 2-1 Hull
Sunderland 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I can't edit my post now obvs but I'm changing my prediction to *Everton *2-0 Hull


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

shit, forgot last night

Arsenal 1-3 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Tottenham
Everton 0-0 Hull
Sunderland 0-4 Manchester City

fuckit.

just so it's easier - actual username is Flux.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

All these username changes :moyes1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*GOOD LUCK :thumbsup

:uhoh*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

CGS said:


> All these username changes :moyes1


I'm Vader. I'd edit my prediction post but some scores MAY change...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 13 Results*​


> Baxter	14
> 
> Desecrated	13
> 
> ...


*Gameweek 14 Results​*


> legendkiller316	14
> 
> Cliffy	9
> 
> ...



*Updated Table​*


> velvet onion	124
> 
> IncapableNinja	120
> 
> ...


Had this all typed up and then I went and closed the window and thus had to do it all again :trips7

Managed to match the Also I did all of these while half tired so if you want you can check your scores just to make sure no CGSing has occured but it should be cool. 

Anyway Moz was already eliminated from gameweek 13 but meh, who doesn't love to make fun of an Everton fan? Takes the heat off DA for the week too. 

Also DAT GAP on velvet onion is closing very quickly. Interesting to see if he lasts at the top through to the new year. 


*Gameweek 15 Results*
Newcastle Vs Chelsea
Hull Vs West Brom
Liverpool Vs Sunderland
QPR Vs Burnley
Spurs Vs Crystal Palace
Stoke Vs Arsenal
Manchester City Vs Everton
West Ham Vs Swansea
Aston Villa Vs Leicester
Southampton Vs Manchester United
​


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Newcastle 1-3 *Chelsea*
Hull 0-2 *West Brom*
Liverpool 1-1 Sunderland
*QPR* 2-1 Burnley
*Spurs* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Stoke* 2-1 Arsenal
*Manchester City* 2-0 Everton
West Ham 2-2 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 *Manchester United*


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

if only I didn't completely forget to predict a couple of weeks ago. fuck sake :moyes8


Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Hull 1-1 West Brom
Liverpool 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-1 Burnley
Spurs 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-0 Everton
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 0-2 Manchester United


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

> *Gameweek 9*
> 
> velvet onion 96
> Seabs 74
> ...


:reggie

Dos, tres, cuatro.. points.

*Gameweek 15*

Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Hull 1-0 West Brom
Liverpool 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 3-1 Burnley
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
West Ham 2-2 Swansea
Aston Villa 2-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 Manchester United


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Gameweek 15
Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Hull 1-0 West Brom
Liverpool 1-1 Sunderland
QPR 2-1 Burnley
Spurs 1-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 Manchester United


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I got 8 points for game week 14 not 7.

Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Hull 2-1 West Brom
Liverpool 3-1 Sunderland
QPR 2-0 Burnley
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-1 Everton
West Ham 2-2 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Didn't wanna win anyway.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 15 Results
Newcastle 1 Vs Chelsea 2
Hull 1 Vs West Brom 1
Liverpool 1 Vs Sunderland 0
QPR 2 Vs Burnley 1
Spurs 3 Vs Crystal Palace 1
Stoke 1 Vs Arsenal 2
Manchester City 2 Vs Everton 0
West Ham 0 Vs Swansea 2
Aston Villa 0 Vs Leicester 0 
Southampton 2 Vs Manchester United 1


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Hull 3-1 West Brom
Liverpool 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-1 Burnley
Spurs 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
West Ham 2-2 Swansea
Aston Villa 3-2 Leicester
Southampton 0-1 Manchester United


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Newcastle 0-3 *Chelsea*
*Hull* 2-0 West Brom
*Liverpool* 1-0 Sunderland
QPR 2-2 Burnley
*Spurs* 3-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Arsenal
*Man City* 2-0 Everton
West Ham 0-0 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 *Man Utd*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Curry said:


> Burnley 1-2 Newcastle
> Leicester 2-1 Liverpool
> *Manchester United 2-0 Stoke
> Swansea 2-1 QPR*
> ...


3 correct results plus 1 correct score should get me 6 for Gameweek 14, right?

Gameweek 15:

Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Hull 1-2 West Brom
Liverpool 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 1-0 Burnley
Spurs 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 4-1 Everton
West Ham 2-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 2-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gameweek 15

Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Hull 0-1 West Brom
Liverpool 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 1-1 Burnley
Spurs 3-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 0-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
West Ham 2-2 Swansea
Aston Villa 2-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Gameweek 15 Results
Newcastle 0-*3 Chelsea*
Hull 0-0 West Brom
*Liverpool 2*-1 Sunderland
QPR 1-1 Burnley
*Spurs 1*-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 0-*2 Arsenal*
*Manchester City 3*-2 Everton
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 0-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-2 Manchester United


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Newcastle 2-1 Chelsea
Hull 1-0 West Brom
Liverpool 0-0 Sunderland
QPR 0-1 Burnley
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-0 Everton
West Ham 1-0 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 0-1 Manchester United


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Should have got 5 points for week 13 not 4 as it says I got...

West Brom 1-3 Arsenal - 1 point
Burnley 1-0 Aston Villa - 0 points
Liverpool 2-1 Stoke - 1 point
Manchester United 3-1 Hull - 1 point
QPR 1-1 Leicester - 0 points
Swansea 2-2 Crystal Palace - 1 point
West Ham 2-1 Newcastle - 1 point
Sunderland 0-3 Chelsea - 0 points
Southampton 1-1 Manchester City - 0 points
Spurs 1-2 Everton - 0 points

It's only 1 point, but every point counts...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Newcastle 1-3 Chelsea
Hull 1-1 West Brom
Liverpool 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 1-1 Burnley
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
West Ham 1-0 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Hull 1-1 West Brom
Liverpool 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 2-1 Burnley
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-0 Everton
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Should have got 10 points for Week 14, not 8...

Newcastle 0-*4 Chelsea*
Hull 0-*2 West Brom*
*Liverpool 2*-0 Sunderland
*QPR 3*-1 Burnley
*Spurs 3*-0 Crystal Palace
*Stoke 1-1 Arsenal*
*Manchester City 3*-2 Everton
*West Ham 2*-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-*2 Leicester*
*Southampton 2-2 Manchester United*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS :drake1


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 15
Newcastle 2-2 Chelsea
Hull 1-2 West Brom
Liverpool 3-1 Sunderland
QPR 2-1 Burnley
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-3 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-0 Everton
West Ham 2-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CGS i may also have gotten more points but i can't be arsed looking back myself so, you're welcome.


Newcastle 1-3* Chelsea*
Hull 1-0 West Brom
*Liverpool* 3-0 Sunderland
*QPR *3-2 Burnley
*Spurs* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2* Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Everton
West Ham 2-2 Swansea
*Aston Villa *2-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-2 Manchester United


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I've never been arsed to check my score, but I'm probably about 100 off where you say I should be.

Newcastle 2-1 Chelsea
Hull 0-0 West Brom
Liverpool 3-1 Sunderland
QPR 2-1 Burnley
Spurs 1-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-0 Everton
West Ham 2-0 Swansea
Aston Villa 0-0 Leicester
Southampton 3-1 Manchester United


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 15

Newcastle 1-2 *Chelsea*
Hull 1-2 *West Brom*
*Liverpool* 1-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-1 Burnley
*Spurs* 3-2 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Arsenal
*Manchester City* 2-1 Everton
West Ham 2-2 Swansea
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-2 Manchester United


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
Hull 1-1 West Brom
*Liverpool *2-1 Sunderland
*QPR *1-0 Burnley
*Spurs* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 0-2 *Arsenal*
Manchester City 2-2 Everton
*West Ham* 2-1 Swansea
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 *Manchester United*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Newcastle 0-3 Chelsea
Hull 1-1 West Brom
Liverpool 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 2-0 Burnley
Spurs 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-1 Everton
West Ham 1-0 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-3 Manchester United


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Hull *2-1 West Brom
*Liverpool *2-1 Sunderland
*QPR *1-0 Burnley
*Spurs *3-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Arsenal
*Manchester City* 3-1 Everton
West Ham 2-2 Swansea
As*ton Villa *1-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Newcastle 1-2 *Chelsea*
Hull 1-1 West Brom
*Liverpool* 2-1 Sunderland
*QPR* 2-1 Burnley
*Spurs* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Everton
West Ham 2-2 Swansea
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Leicester
Southapton 1-2 *Manchester United*


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Gameweek 15
Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Hull 1-0 West Brom
Liverpool 3-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-1 Burnley
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-2 Leicester
Southampton 0-2 Manchester United


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Gameweek 15

Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea

Hull 1-1 West Brom

Liverpool 2-0 Sunderland

QPR 2-0 Burnley

Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace

Stoke 0-1 Arsenal

Manchester City 3-2 Everton

West Ham 2-1 Swansea

Aston Villa 1-1 Leicester

Southampton 1-2 Manchester United


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Gameweek 15

Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Hull 1-0 West Brom
Liverpool 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 2-1 Burnley
Spurs 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
West Ham 1-0 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-2 Manchester United


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Newcastle 0-1 Chelsea
Hull 2-1 West Brom
Liverpool 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-1 Burnley
Spurs 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-0 Everton
West Ham 2-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 0-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-2 Manchester United


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Hull 2-0 West Brom
Liverpool 3-1 Sunderland
QPR 2-1 Burnley
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 Manches


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Hull 2-0 West Brom
Liverpool 1-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-0 Burnley
Spurs 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 2 0 Everton
West Ham 2-0 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 15 Results
Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Hull* 1-0 West Brom
*Liverpool* 3-0 Sunderland
*QPR* 2-1 Burnley
*Spurs* 4-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Everton
West Ham 2-2 Swansea
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Leicester
Southampton 0-1 *Manchester United*


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gameweek 15 

Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
Hull 1-1 West Brom
*Liverpool* 1-0 Sunderland
*QPR* 2-1 Burnley
*Spurs* 3-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 0-1 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Everton
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 *Manchester United*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> CGS :drake1


At least I warned you fuckers that I may have fucked yup this time :draper2

Gameweek 15
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Hull 1-0 West Brom
Liverpool 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 0-1 Burnley
Spurs 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-1 Everton
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 Manchester United


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Newcastle 1-*3 Chelsea*
*Hull 2*-1 West Brom
*Liverpool 2*-1 Sunderland
*QPR 3*-1 Burnley
*Spurs 2*-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Arsenal
*Manchester City 3*-1 Everton
*West Ham 2*-1 Swansea
*Aston Villa 2*-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-2 Manchester United


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Hull 1-1 West Brom
Liverpool 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-1 Burnley
Spurs 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
West Ham 2-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 2-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 Manchester United


Fuck those shit dicks playing too early.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Seven Days of Kolo said:


> I've never been arsed to check my score, but I'm probably about 100 off where you say I should be.
> 
> Newcastle 2-1 Chelsea
> Hull 0-0 West Brom
> ...





> Last edited by Seven Days of Kolo : Yesterday at 08:16 PM. Reason: PARDEWMANIA WILL RUN WILD BROTHERS


:brodgers

Edit: Fuck off Steven Taylor.

Edit2: :brodgers:brodgers:brodgers


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

That's some flogstradamus stuff right there bulk.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking Bulk

:fuckthis


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bulk









I got 3 points :cry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG i fucking suck :lmao


:mj2


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Newcastle/Chelsea scoreline right should be worth 1000 points. :evil


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> Gameweek 15 Results
> Newcastle 0-*3 Chelsea*
> Hull 0-0 West Brom
> *Liverpool 2*-1 Sunderland
> ...


0-3-0-0-0-0-1-0-0

FFS, garbage. save me with a 2-2 draw tomorrow, plz


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Meh other than Bulk somehow predicting Newcastle to win it seems like a forgettable week. Did a quick skim and I reckon most guys as it stands will score less than 5


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I got 6 so far I think :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

BANTER CLAUS said:


> Southampton 1-2 Manchester United


:drose


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 15 Results*​


> Flux	10
> 
> Curry	9
> Bkb Hulk	9
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> velvet onion	133
> 
> IncapableNinja	126
> Foreshadowed	126
> ...


Corrected the scores of those who said I fucked up last week so table should be cool now (if not tough :side 

Good on both Flux & Bulk for somehow predicting PARDEWMANIA to run wild on Chelsea. 

Most guys were pretty much saved by the Man U game though, outside that yeah a lot of guys would have scored less than five.


*Gameweek 16*
Burnley Vs Southampton
Chelsea Vs Hull
Crystal Palace Vs Stoke
Leicester Vs Manchester City
Sunderland Vs West Ham
West Brom Vs Aston Villa
Arsenal Vs Newcastle
Manchester United Vs Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea Vs Spurs
Everton Vs QPR
​


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Burnley 0-2 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-2 Stoke
Leicester 1-3 Manchester City
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 1-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-2 Newcastle
Manchester United 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 1-1 Spurs
Everton 2-1 QPR


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Burnley 0-2 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-3 Manchester City
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 2-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 2-0 Spurs
Everton 3-0 QPR


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Burnley 0-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-4 Manchester City
Sunderland 0-2 West Ham
West Brom 0-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 1-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 2-1 Spurs
Everton 3-2 QPR


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah... I think I should have had, like... 15 points or something. Had a great week...

Burnley 0-*3 Southampton*
*Chelsea 3*-1 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Stoke*
Leicester 0-*4 Manchester City*
Sunderland 1-*3 West Ham*
*West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa*
*Arsenal 2-2 Newcastle*
*Manchester United 3*-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Swansea 2*-1 Spurs
*Everton 1*-0 QPR


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 16
Burnley 0-2 *Southampton*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-3 *Manchester City*
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa
*Arsenal* 2-1 Newcastle
*Manchester United* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 1-1 Spurs
*Everton* 3-1 QPR


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Burnley 1-2 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-2 Stoke
Leicester 0-1 Manchester City
Sunderland 1-2 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-2 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 1-1 Spurs
Everton 2-0 QPR


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 4-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-3 Manchester City
Sunderland 1-2 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 3-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 1-1 Spurs
Everton 2-0 QPR


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 16: 
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 4-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-2 Stoke
Leicester 1-4 Manchester City
Sunderland 2-1 West Ham
West Brom 2-2 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-2 Newcastle
Manchester United 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 2-1 Spurs
Everton 2-0 QPR


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 16
Burnley 0-2 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Manchester City
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 1-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 2-2 Spurs
Everton 2-1 QPR


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Burnley 0-2 *Southampton
* *Chelsea* 3-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Stoke*
Leicester 0-4 *Manchester City
* Sunderland 2-2 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa
* Arsenal *2-1 Newcastle
*Manchester United* 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Swansea* 2-1 Spurs
*Everton* 3-0 QPR


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Burnley 0-2 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-3 Manchester City
Sunderland 1-2 West Ham
West Brom 0-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 1-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 1-2 Spurs
Everton 2-0 QPR


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Burnley 0-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-3 Manchester City
Sunderland 1-2 West Ham
West Brom 0-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 1-1 Spurs
Everton 2-0 QPR


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 16
Burnley 0 Vs Southampton 1
Chelsea 3 Vs Hull 0
Crystal Palace 1 Vs Stoke 2
Leicester 0 Vs Manchester City 4
Sunderland 1 Vs West Ham 2
West Brom 0 Vs Aston Villa 0
Arsenal 2 Vs Newcastle 0
Manchester United 3 Vs Liverpool 1 *Double Points*
Swansea 2 Vs Spurs 0
Everton 2 Vs QPR 2


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Foreshadowed was on 117 points, scored 8 in the last gameweek and is now on 126?

u wot m8E? Show your working out.

*Gameweek 16*

Burnley 1 Vs Southampton 1
Chelsea 2 Vs Hull 0
Crystal Palace 1 Vs Stoke 1
Leicester 1 Vs Manchester City 2
Sunderland 1 Vs West Ham 1
West Brom 1 Vs Aston Villa 0
Arsenal 2 Vs Newcastle 0
Manchester United 2 Vs Liverpool 1 *Double Points*
Swansea 2 Vs Spurs 1
Everton 3 Vs QPR 1


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Burnley 0 v *Southampton *2
*Chelsea *3 v Hull 0
Crystal Palace 1 v Stoke 1
Leicester 0 v *Manchester City* 4
Sunderland 1 v West Ham 1
*West Brom *2 v Aston Villa 0
*Arsenal *2 v Newcastle 1
*Manchester United* 2 v Liverpool 1 *Double Points*
Swansea 1 v Spurs 1
*Everton *2 - 0 QPR


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

IncapableNinja said:


> Foreshadowed was on 117 points, scored 8 in the last gameweek and is now on 126?
> 
> u wot m8E? Show your working out.


:trips7 

Learn to read pls



> Corrected the scores of those who said I fucked up last week so table should be cool now (If not tough :side





Foreshadowed said:


> I got 8 points for game week 14 not 7.


117+1=118 
118+8=126 

Maths ftw 

ositivity


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Relax bro, it was a social experiment.

:Cry


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

You were just testing him, right IN? :


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Burnley 0-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-2 Stoke
Leicester 0-3 Manchester City
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 0-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 1-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 2-2 Spurs
Everton 2-0 QPR


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Burnley 0-2 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-3 Manchester City
Sunderland 1-2 West Ham
West Brom 1-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 1-2 Spurs
Everton 2-1 QPR


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Burnley 2 vs 3 *Southampton *
*Chelsea* 3 vs Hull 0
Crystal Palace 1 vs Stoke 1
Leicester 1 vs 3 *Manchester City *
Sunderland 1 vs 2 *West Ham *
West Brom 0 vs 1 *Aston Villa *
*Arsenal* 2 vs 1 Newcastle 
Manchester United 2 Vs 2 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Swansea *2 vs 1 Spurs
*Everton* 3 vs 1 QPR


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Burnley 0-2 *Southampton*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Stoke*
Leicester 0-3 *Manchester City*
Sunderland 1-2 *West Ham*
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa
*Arsenal *2-1 Newcastle
*Manchester United* 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 1-1 Spurs
*Everton *2-0 QPR


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Burnley 1-2 *Southampton*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-3* Manchester City*
Sunderland 1-2 *West Ham*
*West Brom* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Arsenal* 2-0 Newcastle
*Manchester United* 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 2-2 Spurs
*Everton* 3-0 QPR


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Burnley 0-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 0-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-4 Manchester City
Sunderland 0-2 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 0-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 3-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 1-1 Spurs
Everton 0-1 QPR


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 Hull
Crystal Palace 0-2 Stoke
Leicester 0-2 Manchester City
Sunderland 1-3 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 1-2 Spurs
Everton 1-0 QPR


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Burnley 0-2 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-3 Manchester City
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 0-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 1-0 Spurs
Everton 2-0 QPR


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 16

Burnley 1-3 *Southampton*
*Chelsea* 4-0 Hull
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Stoke
Leicester 0-2 *Manchester City*
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 1-2 *Aston Villa*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Newcastle
*Manchester United* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Swansea* 2-0 Spurs
*Everton* 3-1 QPR


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 16
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
*Chelsea* 2-0 Hull
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-3 *Manchester City*
Sunderland 1-2 *West Ham*
West Brom 0-0 Aston Villa
*Arsenal* 2-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 1-2 *Spurs*
*Everton* 3-0 QPR


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Burnley 0-1 Southampton

Chelsea 3-0 Hull

Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke

Leicester 1-2 Manchester City

Sunderland 0-1 West Ham

West Brom 1-0 Aston Villa

Arsenal 1-0 Newcastle

Manchester United 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*

Swansea 1-1 Spurs

Everton 2-1 QPR


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Burnley 0 Vs Southampton 1
Chelsea 2 Vs Hull 1
Crystal Palace 1 Vs Stoke 1
Leicester 1 Vs Manchester City 2
Sunderland 1 Vs West Ham 2
West Brom 1 Vs Aston Villa 0
Arsenal 2 Vs Newcastle 1
Manchester United 2 Vs Liverpool 1 *Double Points*
Swansea 2 Vs Spurs 1
Everton 2 Vs QPR 1


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Burnley 0-*1 Southampton*
*Chelsea 3*-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 0-*1 Stoke*
Leicester 1-*2 Manchester City*
Sunderland 0-*1 West Ham*
West Brom 0-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-2 Newcastle
*Manchester United 1*-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Swansea 2*-1 Spurs
*Everton 1*-0 QPR


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Burnley 1-3 Southampton
Chelsea 4-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-2 Stoke
Leicester 0-1 Manchester City
Sunderland 0-0 West Ham
West Brom 2-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 1-0 Spurs
Everton 3-0 QPR


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Seven Days of Kolo said:


> Burnley 1-3 Southampton
> Chelsea 4-0 Hull
> Crystal Palace 1-2 Stoke
> Leicester 0-1 Manchester City
> ...


Tipping rodgersmania this week bulk?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Burnley 0-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 2-2 Stoke
Leicester 0-2 Manchester City
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 0-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 1-1 Spurs
Everton 2-0 QPR


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Burnley 0-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 0-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-2 Manchester City
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 1-1 Spurs
Everton 2-0 QPR


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 16
Burnley 0-1 *Southampton*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-3 *Manchester City*
Sunderland 0-2 *West Ham*
West Brom 1-2 *Aston Villa*
Arsenal 1-1 Newcastle
*Manchester United *2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Swansea 0-1 *Spurs*
Everton 1-1 QPR


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Burnley 1-1 Southampton
*Chelsea 3*-1 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-*2 Manchester City*
*Sunderland 1*-0 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa
*Arsenal 2*-0 Newcastle
*Manchester United 3*-1 Liverpool **Double Points**
Swansea 1-1 Spurs
*Everton 3*-1 QPR


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 16 Results​*


> IncapableNinja	16
> 
> Vader	15
> Allur	15
> ...


Updated Table​


> velvet onion	145
> 
> IncapableNinja	142
> 
> ...


Top of the table getting tighter and tighter :banderas

Pretty decent week all around really. Had to double check a couple when I continually kept getting people scoring highly :side: 

More or less everyone should go through who consistently predicts now. Probably only Styles will not make it through to the next round since he seems to have disappeared. Ahh well 

*Gameweek 17*
Manchester City Vs Crystal Palace
Aston Villa Vs Manchester United
Hull Vs Swansea
QPR Vs West Brom
Southampton Vs Everton
Spurs Vs Burnley
West Ham Vs Leicester
Newcastle Vs Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool Vs Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke Vs Chelsea​


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 17
Manchester City 3-1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester United
Hull 0-1 Swansea
QPR 1-1 West Brom
Southampton 0-1 Everton
Spurs 2-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-1 Leicester
Newcastle 3-2 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 0-1 Chelsea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Manchester City* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 0-4 *Manchester United*
Hull 1-2 *Swansea*
QPR 1-1 West Brom
Southampton 0-1 *Everton*
*Spurs* 2-0 Burnley
*West Ham* 2-1 Leicester
*Newcastle* 3-2 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-2 *Arsenal* *Double Points*
Stoke 0-1 Chelsea


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

im just going to copy incapableninja's picks :side:


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

CGS, my good man.

I humbly request that you recount my score from Gameweek 16. I see 19. 

:heskeymania

*Gameweek 17*

Manchester City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-2 Manchester United
Hull 1-1 Swansea
QPR 2-1 West Brom
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Spurs 3-0 Burnley
West Ham 2-0 Leicester
Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Manchester City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-1 Manchester United
Hull 0-1 Swansea
QPR 1-0 West Brom
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Burnley
West Ham 2-1 Leicester
Newcastle 2-2 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-3 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 1-0 Chelsea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Manchester City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-1 Manchester United
Hull 2-2 Swansea
QPR 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 1-2 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Burnley
West Ham 3-0 Leicester
Newcastle 1-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Manchester City* 3-1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-1 Manchester United
Hull 0-1 *Swansea*
QPR 0-1 *West Brom*
Southampton 1-1 Everton
*Spurs *2-0 Burnley
*West Ham* 2-1 Leicester
*Newcastle *2-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-3 *Arsenal **Double Points*
Stoke 0-3 *Chelsea*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 17
Manchester City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester United
Hull 1-1 Swansea
QPR 2-1 West Brom
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Burnley
West Ham 2-0 Leicester
Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Curry said:


> Burnley 0 Vs Southampton 1
> Chelsea 2 Vs Hull 1
> Crystal Palace 1 Vs Stoke 1
> Leicester 1 Vs Manchester City 2
> ...


3s for Palace/Stoke and West Brom/Villa, 2 for United, 1s for Chelsea, City, Arsenal and Everton.

Should be 12 points instead of 9 I think?

Gameweek 17:
Manchester City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester United
Hull 1-2 Swansea
QPR 2-1 West Brom
Southampton 1-2 Everton
Spurs 2-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-0 Leicester
Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Manchester City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 0-3 Manchester United
Hull 1-2 Swansea
QPR 3-2 West Brom
Southampton 0-1 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Burnley
West Ham 3-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 17
Manchester City 2 Vs Crystal Palace 1
Aston Villa 0 Vs Manchester United 1
Hull 1 Vs Swansea 3
QPR 2 Vs West Brom 0
Southampton 2 Vs Everton 2
Spurs 1 Vs Burnley 0
West Ham 3 Vs Leicester 1
Newcastle 2 Vs Sunderland 0 *Double Points*
Liverpool 1 Vs Arsenal 2 *Double Points*
Stoke 0 Vs Chelsea 1


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 17
*Manchester City* 3-1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-2 *Manchester United*
Hull 1-1 Swansea
*QPR* 1-0 West Brom
Southampton 1-2 *Everton*
*Spurs* 2-1 Burnley
*West Ham* 2-0 Leicester
*Newcastle* 2-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-2 *Arsenal* *Double Points*
Stoke 0-1 *Chelsea*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 17: 
Manchester City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester United
Hull 0-3 Swansea
QPR 1-2 West Brom
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Spurs 3-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-2 Leicester
Newcastle 3-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

If only Chelsea had of scored 1 more goal against Hull, then I could've got another 2 points :side:


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Know im done but gonna predict this week anyway, may as well see the month out.

Gameweek 17: 
Manchester City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester United
Hull 0-1 Swansea
QPR 0-2 West Brom
Southampton 1-2 Everton
Spurs 2-2 Burnley
West Ham 3-1 Leicester
Newcastle 3-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 1-3 Chelsea


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gameweek 17
Manchester City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester United
Hull 1-0 Swansea
QPR 1-1 West Brom
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Burnley
West Ham 1-0 Leicester
Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Manchester City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester United
Hull 1-1 Swansea
QPR 1-1 West Brom
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Burnley
West Ham 2-1 Leicester
Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 0-1 Chelsea


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Manchester City* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-4 *Manchester United*
Hull 1-1 Swansea
*QPR *2-1 West Brom
Southampton 1-2 *Everton*
*Spurs *3-1 Burnley
*West Ham* 2-0 Leicester
*Newcastle *3-2 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 1-2 *Chelsea
*


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Manchester City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester United
Hull 2-1 Swansea
QPR 2-1 West Brom
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Burnley
West Ham 2-0 Leicester
Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 1-3 Chelsea


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Gameweek 17
Manchester City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester United
Hull 1-1 Swansea
QPR 2-1 West Brom
Southampton 0-2 Everton
Spurs 1-0 Burnley
West Ham 3-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Manchester City 2 - 0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Manchester United
Hull 1 - 1 Swansea
QPR 1 - 0 West Brom
Southampton 0 - 0 Everton
Spurs 2 - 1 Burnley
West Ham 2 - 0 Leicester
Newcastle 1 - 0 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 0 - 1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 1 - 2 Chelsea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Manchester City* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 0-1 *Manchester United*
Hull 1-1 Swansea
*QPR* 2-1 West Brom
Southampton 0-1 *Everton*
*Spurs *2-0 Burnley
*West Ham* 3-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-3 *Arsenal **Double Points*
Stoke 0-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Manchester City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester United
Hull 0-1 Swansea
QPR 1-0 West Brom
Southampton 0-0 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Burnley
West Ham 2-0 Leicester
Newcastle 2-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 0-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Manchester City* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-2 *Manchester United*
Hull 1-1 Swansea
*QPR *2-1 West Brom
Southampton 1-1 Everton
*Spurs* 2-0 Burnley
*West Ham* 2-1 Leicester
*Newcastle* 2-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-3 *Arsenal* *Double Points*
Stoke 1-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Manchester City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester United
Hull 1-2 Swansea
QPR 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Spurs 3-0 Burnley
West Ham 3-0 Leicester
Newcastle 2-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 17

*Manchester City* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-2 *Manchester United*
Hull 1-1 Swansea
QPR 1-2 *West Brom*
*Southampton* 2-1 Everton
*Spurs* 2-0 Burnley
*West Ham* 3-0 Leicester
*Newcastle* 3-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal
Stoke 1-3 *Chelsea*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Manchester City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 0-1 Manchester United
Hull 0-1 Swansea
QPR 3-1 West Brom
Southampton 2-0 Everton
Spurs 0-0 Burnley
West Ham 3-0 Leicester
Newcastle 1-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 3-1 Arsenal
Stoke 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Gameweek 17*
*Manchester City* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 0-2 *Manchester United*
Hull 1-1 Swansea
*QPR* 2-1 West Brom
Southampton 1-2 *Everton*
*Spurs* 3-1 Burnley
*West Ham* 2-0 Leicester
Newcastle 2-2 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-2 *Arsenal* *Double Points*
Stoke 0-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Manchester City **3*-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 0-*2 Manchester United*
Hull 1-1 Swansea
QPR 1-1 West Brom
Southampton 0-*1 Everton*
*Spurs 1*-0 Burnley
*West Ham 2*-0 Leicester
Newcastle 2-2 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-*3 Arsenal* *Double Points*
Stoke 0-*3 Chelsea*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Manchester City* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-1 Manchester United
Hull 0-1 *Swansea*
*QPR *2-0 West Brom
Southampton 1-2 *Everton*
*Spurs *3-0 Burnley
*West Ham* 3-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 0-2 *Chelsea*

Can't make up my mind on the derby. Recent historical precedent and the fact that Alnwick is in goal makes me think Sunderland will win but the recent(ish) form of both teams makes me think Newcastle. :hmm:

It'll be either 2-1, 1-1 or 1-2 I'm sure. Can I get one point if any of those results happen Mr. CGS? I voted for you on one of Seabs' christmas polls btw. Just sayin' :heskeymania


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Manchester City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester United
Hull 1-1 Swansea
QPR 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Burnley
West Ham 1-0 Leicester
Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Manchester City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 0-4 Manchester United
Hull 1-0 Swansea
QPR 3-1 West Brom 
Southampton 0-0 Everton
Spurs 2-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-0 Leicester City
Newcastle 2-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-3 Arsenal
Stoke 0-0 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Manchester City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester United
Hull 1-1 Swansea
QPR 1-0 West Brom
Southampton 1-2 Everton
Spurs 2-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-0 Leicester
Newcastle 0-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea



BANTER CLAUS said:


> Can't make up my mind on the derby. Recent historical precedent and the fact that Alnwick is in goal makes me think Sunderland will win but the recent(ish) form of both teams makes me think Newcastle. :hmm:
> 
> It'll be either 2-1, 1-1 or 1-2 I'm sure. Can I get one point if any of those results happen Mr. CGS? I voted for you on one of Seabs' christmas polls btw. Just sayin' :heskeymania


You mean you're willing to risk 6 points if you get one of them right for just a point? Fine by me ositivity


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Manchester City 3*-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-*3 Manchester United*
Hull 1-1 Swansea
*QPR 3*-1 West Brom
Southampton 1-1 Everton
*Spurs 2*-0 Burnley
*West Ham 2*-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-1 Sunderland **Double Points**
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal **Double Points**
Stoke 1-*3 Chelsea*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Aston Villa 0-3 Manchester United
Hull 0-1 Swansea
QPR 2-1 West Brom 
Southampton 1-2 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Burnley
West Ham 2-0 Leicester City
Newcastle 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 0-2 Arsenal
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

BANTER CLAUS said:


> Aston Villa 1-1 Manchester United
> Hull 0-1 *Swansea*












I knew Lambertmania would run wild. He didn't let me down. So BRAVE.



Claus Gang Soldier said:


> You mean you're willing to risk 6 points if you get one of them right for just a point? Fine by me ositivity


:evil


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BANTER CLAUS said:


> Can't make up my mind on the derby. Recent historical precedent and the fact that Alnwick is in goal makes me think Sunderland will win but the recent(ish) form of both teams makes me think Newcastle. :hmm:
> 
> It'll be either 2-1, 1-1 or 1-2 I'm sure. Can I get one point if any of those results happen Mr. CGS? I voted for you on one of Seabs' christmas polls btw. Just sayin' :heskeymania





Claus Gang Soldier said:


> You mean you're willing to risk 6 points if you get one of them right for just a point? Fine by me ositivity












Also 



Claus Gang Soldier said:


> Newcastle 0-1 Sunderland *Double Points*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Liam Miller said:


> *Manchester City* 3-0 Crystal Palace
> *West Ham* 2-0 Leicester
> Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
> [/B]


Ohhh yes, thank you skrtl.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

BANTER CLAUS said:


> Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*




























I KNEW SKRTELMANIA WOULD RUN WILD


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

IncapableNinja said:


> Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*












Think I'm about 7 points clear at the top once CGS gives me the points he STOLE from me in the last gameweek.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I have truly created a monster in Green Light.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Arsenal are massive, massive bottlers. Terrible team. Awful. Pathetic. Just fucking fold up the club.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Can't even imagine my woatness this week fpalm

EDIT:checking back I got like 8 points already :dance


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Arsenal are massive, massive bottlers. Terrible team. Awful. Pathetic. Just fucking fold up the club.


Or, maybe, the easy way would be for Wenger to leave?

We won't be the "pillar of stability" once he retires/leaves, but we may at least build a spine and act like we're a big club.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Was one minute away from another 










Moment. Fucking Skrtel finally learning how to do something right  

Also Ninja don't know what you're talking about :side:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

BANTER CLAUS said:


> Stoke 0-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

IncapableNinja said:


> Stoke 0-2 Chelsea












CGS, I'm a little concerned about making it through, what's the points barrier



























for April?

:heskeymania


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Claus Gang Soldier said:


> Stoke 0-2 Chelsea












Don't worry about it Ninja





















































Since Imma make sure you don't make it past March at this rate :heskeymania


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Since CGS is taking too long for my liking I decided to count up the scores myself:



> *Gameweek 19 or something idk*
> 
> Green Light 19
> Everyone else 0


Tough break guys. Moving on:


*Chelsea *3-0 West Ham *Double Points*
Burnley 1-2 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Southampton* *Double Points*
*Everton *2-1 Stoke *Double Points*
Leicester 0 -2 *Tottenham* *Double Points*
Man Utd 3-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
*Sunderland *1-0 Hull *Double Points*
*Swansea *2-0 Aston Villa *Double Points*
West Brom 0-2 *Man City* *Double Points*
*Arsenal *3-1 QPR *Double Points*

Good luck everyone at home.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll do my predictions now as I will be out most of tomorrow:

Chelsea 3-1 West Ham 
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool 
Crystal Palace 2-2 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Tottenham 
Man Utd 3-1 Newcastle 
Sunderland 1-0 Hull 
Swansea 2-0 Aston Villa 
West Brom 0-2 Man City 
Arsenal 3-0 QPR


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chelsea 4-2 West Ham 
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool 
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-1 Tottenham 
Man Utd 3-0 Newcastle 
Sunderland 1-1 Hull 
Swansea 2-0 Aston Villa 
West Brom 0-2 Man City 
Arsenal 3-1 QPR


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:tenay

fucking forgot send in my predictions last week.

Chelsea 3-1 West Ham 
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool 
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Everton 1-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Tottenham 
Man Utd 3-1 Newcastle 
Sunderland 0-0 Hull 
Swansea 1-0 Aston Villa 
West Brom 1-2 Man City 
Arsenal 3-0 QPR


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Chelsea 2-1West Ham 
Burnley 0-1Liverpool 
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Everton 1-0 Stoke
Leicester 0-1 Tottenham 
Man Utd 2-0 Newcastle 
Sunderland 1-0 Hull 
Swansea 2-1 Aston Villa 
West Brom 1-2 Man City 
Arsenal 3-1 QPR


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gameweek 18*

Chelsea 2-0 West Ham
Burnley 1-3 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-1 Tottenham
Man Utd 2-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 2-0 Hull
Swansea 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 QPR


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Chelsea 3-0 West Ham
Burnley 1-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-1 Hull
Swansea 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 QPR


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Chelsea 2-0 West Ham
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Everton 1-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-3 Tottenham
Man Utd 4-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-1 Hull
Swansea 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 3-1 QPR


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Chelsea 2*-1 West Ham
Burnley 0-*2 Liverpool*
Crystal Palace 1-*3 Southampton*
*Everton 1-1 Stoke*
Leicester 1-*2 Tottenham*
*Man Utd 3*-0 Newcastle
*Sunderland 1-1 Hull*
*Swansea 1-1 Aston Villa*
West Brom 0-*2 Man City*
*Arsenal 3*-1 QPR


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

dec 26
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 3-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 2-0 Hull
Swansea 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 QPR

dec 28/29
Tottenham 1-2 Man Utd 
Southampton 2-2 Chelsea	
Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland 
Hull 2-1 Leicester 
Man City 2-0 Burnley 
QPR 3-1 Crystal Palace	
Stoke 2-0 West Brom	
West Ham 2-2 Arsenal 
Newcastle 1-2 Everton 
Liverpool 1-0 Swansea

I am not sure if i be online again before the the 28th so i have posted my results for that match day as well.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

These fucking tags :moyes1.​
*Gameweek 17 Scores​*


> BANTER CLAUS	19
> IncapableNinja	16
> 
> Liam Miller	15
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> IncapableNinja	158
> 
> velvet onion	152
> 
> ...


Before Ninja or anyone starts complaining about my calculations *Gameweek 16 mistakes has not been corrected in the table yet*. Now Bitch :side:

Aplogies for it being a lil late too. Pretty busy time of year obviously 

And on that note obviously some of you have have started your calculations which is fine but since I know most guys will be busy from now until the new year i'm gonna just put up the next 3 gameweeks from now, People can do them all before boxing day or after each round of games. Your choice

*Gameweek 18*

Chelsea Vs West Ham 
Burnley Vs Liverpool 
Crystal Palace Vs Southampton
Everton Vs Stoke
Leicester Vs Tottenham 
Man Utd Vs Newcastle 
Sunderland Vs Hull 
Swansea Vs Aston Villa 
West Brom Vs Man City 
Arsenal Vs QPR

*Gameweek 19*

Spurs Vs Manchester United
Southampton Vs Chelsea
Aston Villa Vs Sunderland
Hull Vs Leicester
Manchester City Vs Burnley
QPR Vs Crystal Palace
Stoke Vs West Brom
West Ham Vs Arsenal
West Ham Vs Arsenal
Newcastle Vs Everton
Liverpool Vs Swansea

*Gameweek 20*

Stoke Vs Manchester United
Aston Villa Vs Crystal Palace
Hull Vs Everton
Liverpool Vs Leicester
Manchester City Vs Sunderland
Newcastle Vs Burnley
QPR Vs Swansea
Southampton Vs Arsenal
West Ham Vs West Brom
Spurs Vs Chelsea​


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Christmas number one :blessedmirotic :drose


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

7?



Nige™ said:


> *Manchester City 3*-0 Crystal Palace - *3*
> Aston Villa 1-*3 Manchester United*
> Hull 1-1 Swansea
> *QPR 3*-1 West Brom - *1 (4)*
> ...


*Gameweek 18*

*Chelsea 2*-0 West Ham 
Burnley 1-*2 Liverpool* 
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
*Everton 1*-0 Stoke
Leicester 0-0 Tottenham 
*Man Utd 2*-1 Newcastle 
*Sunderland 2*-0 Hull 
Swansea 1-1 Aston Villa 
West Brom 1-*3 Man City* 
*Arsenal 4*-1 QPR


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 18

*Chelsea* 2-0 West Ham 
Burnley 1-2 *Liverpool *
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Southampton*
*Everton* 2-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Man Utd* 2-1 Newcastle 
Sunderland 0-0 Hull 
*Swansea* 1-0 Aston Villa 
West Brom 0-2 *Man City *
*Arsenal* 3-1 QPR

Gameweek 19

Spurs 1-1 Manchester United
Southampton 0-1 *Chelsea*
Aston Villa 0-0 Sunderland
Hull 1-1 Leicester
*Manchester City* 3-0 Burnley
*QPR* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 Swansea

Gameweek 20

*Stoke* 1-0 Manchester United
Aston Villa 2-2 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Leicester
*Manchester City* 3-0 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 2-1 Burnley
QPR 1-1 Swansea
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal
*West Ham* 1-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Gameweek 18:

Chelsea 2-1 West Ham
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 3-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 2-1 Hull
Swansea 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 3-1 QPR


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 18
*Chelsea* 2-0 West Ham
Burnley 1-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 2-2 Southampton
*Everton* 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-3 *Tottenham*
*Man Utd* 3-0 Newcastle
*Sunderland* 1-0 Hull
Swansea 2-2 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-2 *Man City*
*Arsenal* 4-1 QPR


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gameweek 18*
*Chelsea* 2-1 West Ham
Burnley 1-2 *Liverpool*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Southampton*
*Everton *2-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-2 *Tottenham*
*Man Utd* 2-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-1 Hull
Swansea 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-2 *Man City*
*Arsenal *3-0 QPR


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Chelsea* 2-0 West Ham
Burnley 1-3 *Liverpool*
Crystal Palace 2-2 Southampton
*Everton *2-1 Stoke
Leicester 2-3 *Tottenham*
*Man Utd *2-1 Newcastle
*Sunderland* 1-0 Hull
*Swansea *2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-2 *Man City*
*Arsenal* 3-1 QPR


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 18:

Chelsea 2-1 West Ham
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-3 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-1 Tottenham
Man Utd 4-3 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-0 Hull
Swansea 2-2 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 3-1 QPR


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chelsea 2-0 West Ham
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 0-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 3-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-1 Hull
Swansea 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 4-0 QPR


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 18:
Chelsea 2-1 West Ham 
Burnley 1-2Liverpool 
Crystal Palace 2-1 Southampton
Everton 2-2 Stoke
Leicester 0-2 Tottenham 
Man Utd 3-2 Newcastle 
Sunderland 1-0 Hull 
Swansea 1-1 Aston Villa 
West Brom 1-4 Man City 
Arsenal 3-0 QPR


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Chelsea 3-0 West Ham
Burnley 0-1 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 2-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-0 Hull
Swansea 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 QPR


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Gameweek 18:

Chelsea 1-0 West Ham
Burnley 1-3 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 0-1 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-1 Tottenham
Man Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 2-0 Hull
Swansea 3-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 QPR


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Gameweek 18:



Chelsea 2-1 West Ham

Burnley 1-2 Liverpool

Crystal Palace 0-1 Southampton

Everton 2-1 Stoke

Leicester 0-1 Tottenham

Man Utd 2-0 Newcastle

Sunderland 1-1 Hull

Swansea 2-0 Aston Villa

West Brom 0-2 Man City

Arsenal 2-1 QPR


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Chelsea 0-1 West Ham
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 0-1 Southampton
Everton 1-0 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 0-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-0 Hull
Swansea 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 1-0 QPR


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chelsea 1-1 West Ham
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 0-1 Southampton
Everton 1-0 Stoke
Leicester 0-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-0 Hull
Swansea 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 QPR


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Chelsea* 2-1 West Ham
Burnley 1-2 *Liverpool*
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Southampton*
Everton 0-0 Stoke
Leicester 0-1 *Tottenham*
Man Utd 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 2-2 Hull
Swansea 1-2 *Aston Villa*
West Brom 0-3 *Man City*
*Arsenal *2-1 QPR


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Gameweek 18

*Chelsea 2*-1 West Ham
Burnley 1-*2 Liverpool*
Crystal Palace 0-*1 Southampton*
Everton 1-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-*1 Tottenham*
*Man Utd 3*-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-0 Hull
Swansea 2-2 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-*3 Man City*
*Arsenal 3*-2 QPR

Gameweek 19

Spurs 1-1 Manchester United
Southampton 0-*1 Chelsea*
*Aston Villa 2*-1 Sunderland
*Hull 2*-1 Leicester
*Manchester City 3*-0 Burnley
*QPR 2*-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
*West Ham 3*-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 2-2 Everton
Liverpool 1-*2 Swansea*

Gameweek 20

Stoke 1-*3 Manchester United*
*Aston Villa 2*-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool 2*-1 Leicester
*Manchester City 4*-0 Sunderland
*Newcastle 2*-0 Burnley
QPR 0-*1 Swansea*
Southampton 0-*1 Arsenal*
*West Ham 2*-1 West Brom
Spurs 0-*2 Chelsea*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Chelsea* 2-1 West Ham
Burnley 1-2 *Liverpool*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Southampton*
*Everton* 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Manchester *3-1 Newcastle
*Sunderland* 1-0 Hull
*Swansea* 2-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 *Machester City*
*Arsenal* 3-1 QPR


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Chelsea* 2-1 West Ham 
Burnley 0-2 *Liverpool *
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Southampton*
Everton 2-2 Stoke
Leicester 0-3 *Tottenham *
Man Utd 1-1 Newcastle 
Sunderland 0-0 Hull 
*Swansea *2-1 Aston Villa 
West Brom 1-3 *Man City *
Arsenal 2-2 QPR


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Chelsea 3-0 West Ham
Burnley 1-3 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-0 Hull
Swansea 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 4-0 QPR


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Chelsea 2-0 West Ham
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 0-1 Southampton
Everton 1-0 Stoke
Leicester 0-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 3-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 2-0 Hull
Swansea 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 QPR


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 18

*Chelsea* 2-1 West Ham
Burnley 0-2 *Liverpool*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Southampton*
Everton 1-1 Stoke
*Leicester* 2-1 Tottenham
*Man Utd* 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-1 Hull
Swansea 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-3 *Man City*
*Arsenal* 2-0 QPR


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chelsea 1-1 West Ham 
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool 
Crystal Palace 0-1 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-2 Tottenham 
Man Utd 2-2 Newcastle 
Sunderland 1-0 Hull 
Swansea 2-0 Aston Villa 
West Brom 1-2 Man City 
Arsenal 3-0 QPR


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Chelsea 2-1 West Ham
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 0-1 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Stoke
Leicester 0-1 Tottenham
Man Utd 3-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-0 Hull
Swansea 2-2 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 3-2 QPR


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Chelsea 2-1 West Ham
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-0 Stoke
Leicester 0-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-0 Hull
Swansea 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 3-1 QPR


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh dear.. Completely forgot about football with Christmas and all.

Arsenal 2 - 1 QPR


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 19

Spurs 1-2 Manchester United
Southampton 0-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-0 Sunderland
Hull 2-1 Leicester
Manchester City 3-0 Burnley
QPR 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 3-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-2 Swansea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Spurs 1-1 Manchester United
Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-0 Sunderland
Hull 2-2 Leicester
Manchester City 3-0 Burnley
QPR 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 0-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Spurs 1-1 Manchester United
Southampton 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Sunderland
*Hull *3-2 Leicester
*Manchester City* 4-0 Burnley
QPR 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Stoke *2-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 0-1 *Everton*
*Liverpool *2-0 Swansea


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gameweek 19*

Spurs 2-2 Manchester United
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 2-1 Sunderland
Hull 1-0 Leicester
Manchester City 4-0 Burnley
QPR 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-1 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Spurs 0-2 Manchester United
Southampton 1-3 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
Hull 1-0 Leicester
Manchester City 3-0 Burnley
QPR 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 0-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Spurs 2-3 *Manchester United*
Southampton 1-2 *Chelsea*
Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
*Hull *1-0 Leicester
*Manchester City* 3-0 Burnley
*QPR *2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-2 *Arsenal*
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool *2-1 Swansea


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Spurs 1-2 Manchester United
Southampton 0-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-0 Sunderland
Hull 1-1 Leicester
Manchester City 3-0 Burnley
QPR 3-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 0-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Spurs 2-2 Manchester United
Southampton 1-2 *Chelsea*
Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
*Hull* 2-1 Leicester
*Manchester City* 4-0 Burnley
*QPR* 3-2 Crystal Palace
*Stoke *1-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-2 *Arsenal*
Newcastle 2-2 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-1 Swansea


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Spurs 1-3 Manchester United
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
Hull 2-1 Leicester
Manchester City 3-0 Burnley
QPR 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 0-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 Swansea


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Spurs 1-1 Manchester United
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-1 Sunderland
Hull 2-2 Leicester
Manchester City 4-0 Burnley
QPR 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 3-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Arsenal
Newcastle 0-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-2 Swansea


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Gameweek 19



Spurs 1-1 Manchester United

Southampton 0-1 Chelsea

Aston Villa 0-0 Sunderland

Hull 2-0 Leicester

Manchester City 3-0 Burnley

QPR 2-0 Crystal Palace

Stoke 1-0 West Brom

West Ham 1-1 Arsenal

Newcastle 1-1 Everton

Liverpool 2-1 Swansea


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 19
Spurs 1-2 *Manchester United*
Southampton 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Sunderland
*Hull* 1-0 Leicester
*Manchester City* 3-0 Burnley
*QPR* 3-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Spurs 1-2 Manchester United
Southampton 1-3 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
Hull 1-0 Leicester
Manchester City 4-0 Burnley
QPR 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 2-0 Everton
Liverpool 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Gameweek 190

Spurs 1-2 *Manchester United*
Southampton 0-2 *Chelsea*
Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
*Hull *2-1 Leicester
*Manchester City* 3-0 Burnley
QPR 2-2Crystal Palace
Stoke 0-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-2 Arsenal
*Newcastle *2-1 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 Swansea


----------



## Kamil1923 (Dec 27, 2014)

Manchester United 2-0 Swansea
Leicester 0-1 Everton
QPR 1-0 Hull
Stoke 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 Spurs
Arsenal 3-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 0-4 Manchester City
Burnley 0-3 Chelsea


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:haha


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Spurs 1-2 Manchester United
Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-1 Sunderland
Hull 1-0 Leicester
Manchester City 4-0 Burnley
QPR 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Gameweek 19

Spurs 1-2 Manchester United
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-0 Sunderland
Hull 1-0 Leicester
Manchester City 3-0 Burnley
QPR 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-1 Arsenal
Newcastle 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 Swansea


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Spurs 2-2 Manchester United
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-0 Sunderland
Hull 2-1 Leicester
Manchester City 4-0 Burnley
QPR 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-1Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Spurs 2-2 Manchester United
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 2-0 Sunderland
Hull 2-1 Leicester
Manchester City 4-0 Burnley
QPR 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 19

Spurs 1-1 Manchester United
Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-1 Sunderland
Hull 2-1 Leicester
Manchester City 4-0 Burnley
QPR 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-2 West Brom
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Swansea


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Spurs 1-*2 Manchester United*
Southampton 0-*2 Chelsea*
*Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland*
*Hull 2*-1 Leicester
*Manchester City 4*-0 Burnley
*QPR 2*-0 Crystal Palace
*Stoke 1-1 West Brom*
West Ham 1-*2 Arsenal*
Newcastle 0-*2 Everton*
*Liverpool 2*-1 Swansea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Spurs 1-1 Manchester United
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-0 Sunderland
Hull 1-0 Leicester
Manchester City 3-0 Burnley
QPR 0-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-0 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 Swansea


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Spurs 1-1 Manchester United
Southampton 2-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-0 Sunderland
Hull 2-0 Leicester
Manchester City 4-0 Burnley
QPR 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 3-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-0 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-0 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 19

Spurs 1-2 *Manchester United*
Southampton 0-1 *Chelsea*
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Sunderland
Hull 1-2 *Leicester*
*Manchester City* 2-0 Burnley
*QPR* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Stoke* 3-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 Swansea


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Spurs 1-2 Manchester United
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-0 Sunderland
Hull 1-0 Leicester
Manchester City 3-0 Burnley
QPR 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 Swansea


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Spurs 2-2 Manchester United
Southampton 1-2 *Chelsea*
Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
*Hull *2-1 Leicester
*Manchester City* 3-1 Burnley
*QPR *2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Newcastle* 2-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Spurs 2-3 *Manchester United* 
Southampton 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Sunderland
Hull 0-0 Leicester
*Manchester City* 4-1 Burnley
*QPR* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Stoke* 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-2 *Arsenal
*Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 1-2 *Swansea*


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Spurs 0-1 Manchester United
Southampton 0-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 2-1 Sunderland
Hull 1-1 Leicester
Manchester City 3-0 Burnley
QPR 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 0-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Swansea


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Spurs 2-2 Manchester United 
Southampton 1-*3 Chelsea*
Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
Hull 0-*1 Leicester*
*Manchester City 3*-0 Burnley
*QPR 3*-1 Crystal Palace
*Stoke 2*-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-2 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool 2*-1 Swansea


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

3 points :cry

The streak is over :cry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Green Light said:


> 3 points :cry
> 
> The streak is over :cry


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

CGS, I'll help you...



Mikey Damage said:


> Gameweek 18
> 
> *Chelsea 2*-1 West Ham
> Burnley 1-*2 Liverpool*
> ...


1
1
1
0
1
3
0
0
1
1
*Total: 9*




> Gameweek 19
> 
> Spurs 1-1 Manchester United
> Southampton 0-*1 Chelsea*
> ...


1
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
N/A


Sweet fucking Jebus. Need a 2-1 Swansea result to finish with 4. Wow. Rubbish.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I reckon Mikey has bumped up his score somehow.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

I can confirm, I am G19 potato.

:heskeymania

edit*



Kamil1923 said:


> Manchester United 2-0 Swansea
> Leicester 0-1 Everton
> QPR 1-0 Hull
> Stoke 1-1 Aston Villa
> ...


:maury 

Reports of my starchiness were greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Stoke 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Leicester
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Burnley
QPR 2-2 Swansea
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Stoke 1-3 *Manchester United*
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-2 *Everton* 
*Liverpool *2-0 Leicester
*Manchester City* 3-0 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 2-1 Burnley
QPR 2-3 *Swansea*
Southampton 2-2 Arsenal
*West Ham* 2-1 West Brom
Spurs 0-1 *Chelsea*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Stoke 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Hull 2-3 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Leicester
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Burnley
QPR 2-2 Swansea
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Have fun counting all these up new year lad, if it helps i'm currently on 16. Also is spurs/chelsea double points?



Stoke 1-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-3 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 4-0 Leicester
*Manchester City* 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-2 Burnley
*QPR *2-1 Swansea
Southampton 1-2* Arsenal*
*West Ham* 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-3 *Chelsea*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Stoke 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-2 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Leicester
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Burnley
QPR 1-1 Swansea
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Gameweek 20:

Stoke 1-3 Manchester United
Aston Villa 2-1 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Leicester
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 3-1 Burnley
QPR 1-2 Swansea
Southampton 2-1 Arsenal
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Stoke 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 2-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Leicester
Manchester City 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Burnley
QPR 2-2 Swansea
Southampton 0-1 Arsenal
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
Spurs 1-3 Chelsea


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Stoke 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 0-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester
Manchester City 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-0 Burnley
QPR 2-1 Swansea
Southampton 2-2 Arsenal
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Stoke 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 0-1 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester
Manchester City 4-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-0 Burnley
QPR 1-2 Swansea
Southampton 0-2 Arsenal
West Ham 1-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-3 Chelsea


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stoke 2-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Leicester
Manchester City 5-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-0 Burnley
QPR 1-0 Swansea
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal
West Ham 3-0 West Brom
Spurs 0-1 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Liam Miller said:


> Have fun counting all these up new year lad, if it helps i'm currently on 16. Also is spurs/chelsea double points?


Don't remind me. :jose. Might have to make fucking up less a New Years resolution starting with these scores :moyes1

And nah single points


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Stoke 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-2 Everton 
Liverpool 2-0 Leicester
Manchester City 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Burnley
QPR 1-2 Swansea
Southampton 2-2 Arsenal
West Ham 1-0 West Brom
Spurs 0-1 Chelsea


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Stoke 2-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-2 Everton 
Liverpool 1-0 Leicester
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Burnley
QPR 1-1 Swansea
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Stoke 1-2 Manchester United

Aston Villa 1-0 Crystal Palace

Hull 0-1 Everton

Liverpool 2-0 Leicester

Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland

Newcastle 1-0 Burnley

QPR 1-0 Swansea

Southampton 1-1 Arsenal

West Ham 2-0 West Brom

Spurs 1-1 Chelsea


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Stoke 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 0-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Leicester
*Manchester City* 3-0 Sunderland
*Newcastle *2-1 Burnley
QPR 2-2 Swansea
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Stoke 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 0-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Leicester
Manchester City 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Burnley
QPR 2-1 Swansea
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Stoke 1-*2 Manchester United*
*Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace*
Hull 0-*2 Everton*
*Liverpool 2*-0 Leicester
*Manchester City 3*-1 Sunderland
*Newcastle 2*-1 Burnley
*QPR 2-2 Swansea*
Southampton 1-*2 Arsenal*
*West Ham 3*-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-*2 Chelsea*


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Stoke 1-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Hull 0-2 Everton 
Liverpool 2-0 Leicester
Manchester City 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Burnley
QPR 2-2 Swansea
Southampton 0-0 Arsenal
West Ham 2-1 West Brom
Spurs 2-3 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Stoke 0-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-0 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Leicester
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-0 Burnley
QPR 2-2 Swansea
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal
West Ham 2-1 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Stoke 1-3 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-2 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-3 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Leicester
Manchester City 3-2 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-2 Burnley
QPR 2-1 Swansea
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal
West Ham 2-1 West Brom
Spurs 1-3 Chelsea


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stoke 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-0 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Leicester
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Burnley
QPR 1-1 Swansea
Southampton 2-1 Arsenal
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Stoke 0-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 0-0 Everton 
Liverpool 0-0 Leicester
Manchester City 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Burnley
QPR 0-1 Swansea
Southampton 2-1 Arsenal
West Ham 3-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Stoke 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Hull 0-1 Everton 
Liverpool 2-0 Leicester
Manchester City 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Burnley
QPR 2-1 Swansea
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gameweek 20*

Stoke 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 2-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 0-1 Everton 
Liverpool 2-0 Leicester
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Burnley
QPR 1-2 Swansea
Southampton 2-1 Arsenal
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gameweek 20*
Stoke 1-2 *Manchester United*
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool *3-1 Leicester
*Manchester City* 3-0 Sunderland
*Newcastle *2-1 Burnley
QPR 1-1 Swansea
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal
*West Ham* 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 0-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Stoke 1-2 *Manchester United*
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Hull* 1-0 Everton
*Liverpool* 2-0 Leicester
*Manchester City* 3-0 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 2-1 Burnley
QPR 2-2 Swansea
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal
*West Ham* 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 20
Stoke 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-0 Leicester
*Manchester City* 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-2 Burnley
*QPR* 3-1 Swansea
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal
*West Ham* 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 20

Stoke 1-3 *Manchester United*
Aston Villa 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
Hull 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 2-1 Leicester
*Manchester City* 3-0 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 1-0 Burnley
*QPR* 3-1 Swansea
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal
*West Ham* 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoke 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Leicester
Manchester City 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-0 Burnley
QPR 2-1 Swansea
Southampton 2-2 Arsenal
West Ham 1-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-3 Everton
Liverpool 1-0 Leicester
Manchester City 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-0 Burnley
QPR 1-2 Swansea
Southampton 2-2 Arsenal
West Ham 1-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Aston Villa 2*-0 Crystal Palace
Hull 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool 3*-0 Leicester
*Manchester City 2*-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Burnley
QPR 2-2 Swansea
Southampton 1-*2 Arsenal*
*West Ham 2*-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-*3 Chelsea*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Don't worry people I didn't forget about this :side:

*Gameweek 18 Scores*​


> Stiffy	14
> STALKER	14
> I Came To Play	14
> Desecrated	14
> ...


*Gameweek 19 Scores*​


> Vader 8
> 
> Liam Miller	7
> Even Flow	7
> ...


*Gameweek 20 Results*​


> DwayneAustin	7
> 
> Liam Miller	6
> Ali Dia	6
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> IncapableNinja	175
> 
> velvet onion	169
> 
> ...


That was a mission :moyes1

Also the guys who said I fucked up on gameweek 16 i've added those points into the table now so barring any inevitable fuck ups the table should be fine now. 

Ninja taking command now it seems. Although Velvet onion still has time to find his form once again, or Seabs can go superman yet again. Hell maybe even Green light can surprise us....or maybe Destiny can find a way to defend his crown :side: 

Now as we are into January we are gonna switch up the game. For the next 3 months (Jan, Feb & March) the bottom 4 scorers will be eliminated. Once we reach April each week the bottom 2 scorers will be eliminated. Whoever is left by that stage naturally fights it out for the crown

Now let the bitching about how I got all your scores wrong begin :hb

*Gameweek 21*
Sunderland Vs Liverpool
Burnley Vs QPR
Chelsea Vs Newcastle
Everton Vs Manchester City
Leicester Vs Aston Villa
Swansea Vs West Ham
West Brom Vs Hull
Crystal Palace Vs Spurs
Arsenal Vs Stoke
Manchester United Vs [email protected];​


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

my form has shit the bed

not long now enaldo


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Gameweek 21

Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool

Burnley 1-1 QPR

Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle

Everton 0-2 Manchester City

Leicester 2-1 Aston Villa

Swansea 1-1 West Ham

West Brom 1-1 Hull

Crystal Palace 0-1 Spurs

Arsenal 3-1 Stoke

Manchester United 2-1 Southampton


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

OH MY GOD I ACTUALLY WON A ROUND :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> OH MY GOD I ACTUALLY WON A ROUND :mark:


Just a shame that at this rate you will still probably go out in Jan :kobe3


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 21
Sunderland 2-1 Liverpool
Burnley 1-1 QPR
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-3 Manchester City
Leicester 2-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 West Ham
West Brom 3-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-1 Spurs
Arsenal 1-0 Stoke
Manchester United 3-1 Southampton


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh shit :woah

Bottom 4 getting eliminated :woah

I see you Mikey. I'm comin' for you .....

Edit: Fuck this new tagging shit. IT IS FLAWED


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Sunderland 2-2 Liverpool
Burnley 1-2 QPR
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Leicester 1-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-2 West Ham
West Brom 1-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 0-2 Spurs
Arsenal 3-1 Stoke
Manchester United 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I should've had 10 points in the first week :side:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Sunderland 0-1 Liverpool
Burnley 1-1 QPR
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Leicester 0-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-1 West Ham
West Brom 3-1 Hull
Crystal Palace 0-2 Spurs
Arsenal 2-1 Stoke
Manchester United 2-0 Southampton


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 21
Sunderland 1 Vs Liverpool 2
Burnley 2 Vs QPR 0
Chelsea 2 Vs Newcastle 0
Everton 1 Vs Manchester City 2
Leicester 1 Vs Aston Villa 0
Swansea 2 Vs West Ham 2
West Brom 1 Vs Hull 0
Crystal Palace 0 Vs Spurs 1
Arsenal 2 Vs Stoke 1
Manchester United 2 Vs Southampton 2


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Sunderland 2-2 Liverpool
Burnley 1-2 QPR
Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Leicester 1-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 0-2 West Ham
West Brom 1-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-1 Spurs
Arsenal 3-2 Stoke
Manchester United 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

You left me out of Gameweek 18.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...iction-contest-2014-15-a-36.html#post43310401



Nige™ said:


> *Gameweek 18*
> 
> *Chelsea 2*-0 West Ham
> Burnley 1-*2 Liverpool*
> ...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sunderland 1-2 *Liverpool*
Burnley 2-2 QPR
*Chelsea* 3-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-3 *Manchester City*
Leicester 1-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 *West Ham*
West Brom 1-1 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-2* Spurs*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Stoke
Manchester United 2-2 Southampton


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Sunderland 1-2 Liverpool
Burnley 1-0 QPR
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-3 Manchester City
Leicester 1-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 1-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-3 Spurs
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Manchester United 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Sunderland 2-1 Liverpool
Burnley 1-1 QPR
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Leicester 1-2 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-0 West Ham
West Brom 0-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Manchester United 2-0 Southampton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 21
Sunderland 2-2 Liverpool 
Burnley 2-0 QPR 
Chelsea 3-1 Newcastle 
Everton 1-2 Manchester City 
Leicester 2-1 Aston Villa 
Swansea 2-1 West Ham 
West Brom 2-0 Hull 
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs 
Arsenal 2-1 Stoke 
Manchester United 2-1 Southampton


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 21

Sunderland 1-1 Liverpool
*Burnley* 2-0 QPR
*Chelsea* 3-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-3 *Manchester City*
Leicester 1-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
*West Brom* 2-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Spurs*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Stoke
*Manchester United* 2-1 Southampton


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

That feeling when CGS remembers to add points from 3 gameweeks ago despite having to deal with the festive fixture pileup.

:terry1

Sunderland 1-1 Liverpool
Burnley 1-0 QPR
Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle
Everton 2-2 Manchester City
Leicester 1-2 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs
Arsenal 3-1 Stoke
Manchester United 2-0 Southampton


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Gameweek 21
Sunderland 1-2 Liverpool 
Burnley 1-1 QPR 
Chelsea 4-0 Newcastle 
Everton 1-3 Manchester City 
Leicester 1-0 Aston Villa 
Swansea 0-0 West Ham 
West Brom 1-1 Hull 
Crystal Palace 0-2 Spurs 
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke 
Manchester United 1-3 Southampton


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Sunderland 0-2 *Liverpool *
Burnley 1-1 QPR 
*Chelsea *3-0 Newcastle 
Everton 0-2 *Manchester City* 
Leicester 0-0 Aston Villa 
*Swansea* 2-1 West Ham 
West Brom 1-1 Hull 
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Spurs *
*Arsenal *1-0 Stoke 
Manchester United 1-2 *Southampton*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sunderland 0-1 Liverpool 
Burnley 1-1 QPR 
Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle 
Everton 0-3 Manchester City 
Leicester 0-1 Aston Villa 
Swansea 1-2 West Ham 
West Brom 0-0 Hull 
Crystal Palace 1-1 Spurs PARDEW BRINGS HOPE. UNREALISTIC HOPE. 
Arsenal 2-1 Stoke 
Manchester United 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool 
Burnley 1-1 QPR 
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle 
Everton 1-3 Manchester City 
Leicester 1-0 Aston Villa 
Swansea 2-1 West Ham 
West Brom 1-1 Hull 
Crystal Palace 0-2 Spurs 
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke 
Manchester United 3-1 Southampton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool
Burnley 1-0 QPR
Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Leicester 1-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-2 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-0 Spurs
Arsenal 1-0 Stoke
Manchester United 3-0 Southampton


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Sunderland 0-1 *Liverpool *
Burnley 1-0 QPR 
Chelsea0-0 Newcastle 
Everton 0-3 *Manchester City* 
Leicester 0-0 Aston Villa 
Swansea 1 -2 *West Ham *
West Brom 1-2 *Hull *
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Spurs *
*Arsenal *1-0 Stoke 
Manchester United 1-2 *Southampton*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Sunderland 1-1 Liverpool
*Burnley *2-1 QPR
*Chelsea *2-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-2 *Manchester City*
Leicester 1-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1 -2 *West Ham*
*West Brom* 1-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Spurs*
*Arsenal *3-1 Stoke
*Manchester United* 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Sunderland 1-2 Liverpool
Burnley 1-0 QPR
Chelsea 2-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-3 Manchester City
Leicester 1-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 West Ham
West Brom 2-1 Hull
Crystal Palace 0-2 Spurs
Arsenal 2-1 Stoke
Manchester United 3-1 Southampton


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sunderland 0-1 Liverpool
Burnley 2-0 QPR
Chelsea 4-0 Newcastle
Everton 0-2 Manchester City
Leicester 2-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Manchester United 2-2 Southampton


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Sunderland 0-*2 Liverpool*
*Burnley 2-2 QPR*
*Chelsea 3*-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-*2 Manchester City*
*Leicester 1*-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-*2 West Ham*
*West Brom 1-1 Hull*
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Spurs*
*Arsenal 2*-1 Stoke
*Manchester United 3*-2 Southampton


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Sunderland 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Burnley *1-0 QPR
*Chelsea *4-0 Newcastle
Everton 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Leicester *2-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Hull
Crystal Palace1 -2 *Spurs*
*Arsenal *3-1 Stoke
*Manchester United *2-1 Southampton


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 21

Sunderland 1-2 *Liverpool*
Burnley 1-2 *QPR*
*Chelsea* 4-0 Newcastle
Everton 0-2 *Manchester City*
Leicester 0-1 *Aston Villa*
Swansea 1-2 *West Ham*
*West Brom* 1-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Spurs*
Arsenal 1-1 Stoke
*Manchester United* 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Week 21
Sunderland 0-0 Liverpool
*Burnley* 2-1 QPR
*Chelsea* 3-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-2 *Manchester City*
Leicester 1-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-2 West Ham
*West Brom* 2-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Spurs*
*Arsenal* 4-0 Stoke
*Manchester United* 1-0 Southampton


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Sunderland 2-2 Liverpool
*Burnley* 2-1 QPR
*Chelsea* 3-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Leicester* 2-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
*West Brom* 1-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Spurs*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Stoke
*Manchester United* 2-1 Southampton


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Sunderland 1-2 Liverpool
Burnley 1-1 QPR
Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-2 Manchester City
Leicester 1-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1 -2 West Ham
West Brom 1-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs
Arsenal 2-1 Stoke
Manchester United 3-2 Southampton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

underland 1-2 Liverpool Burnley 1-2 QPR Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle Everton 1-3 Manchester City Leicester 1-1 Aston Villa Swansea 1-1West Ham West Brom 2-0 Hull Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs Arsenal 3-1 Stoke Manchester United 2-2 Southampton


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Sunderland 0-1 Liverpool
Burnley 1-0 QPR
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-1 Manchester City
Leicester 2-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
West Brom 1-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Manchester United 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Sunderland 1-1 Liverpool
Burnley 2-2 QPR
*Chelsea 3*-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-*2 Manchester City*
Leicester 0-*1 Aston Villa*
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
*West Brom 2*-0 Hull
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Spurs*
*Arsenal 2*-0 Stoke
*Manchester United 2*-1 Southampton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Destiny said:


> underland 1-2 Liverpool Burnley 1-2 QPR Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle Everton 1-3 Manchester City Leicester 1-1 Aston Villa Swansea 1-1West Ham West Brom 2-0 Hull Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs Arsenal 3-1 Stoke Manchester United 2-2 Southampton


CGS has so many problems already and here you are adding to them with this layout :no:


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Sunderland 0-1 Liverpool
> Burnley 1-0 QPR
> Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
> Everton 1-1 Manchester City
> ...


WTF! Some serious prediction right there for the first 7 games.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Desecrated said:


> *Sunderland 0-1 Liverpool*
> Burnley 1-0 QPR
> *Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
> Everton 1-1 Manchester City*
> ...












Seriously, WHAT?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Destiny said:


> underland 1-2 Liverpool Burnley 1-2 QPR Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle Everton 1-3 Manchester City Leicester 1-1 Aston Villa Swansea 1-1West Ham West Brom 2-0 Hull Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs Arsenal 3-1 Stoke Manchester United 2-2 Southampton


I shouldn't even count this tbh 

Also how can I forget to predict in my own game :moyes1

Arsenal 1-1 Stoke
Manchester United 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

My phone shat itself by the looks of things.

Sorry for the inconvenience CGS.




I'm actually intentionally trying to confuse you in order to gain more points.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Predicting a QPR away win should land you negative points. :sparker


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Predicting a QPR away win should land you negative points. :sparker


I thought this was the week that QPR could get an away win. But I thought wrong.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Watch them finally do it when they play at Anfield.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Watch them finally do it when they play at Anfield.


That would not come as a surprise at all. Arry' would be wheelin' and dealin' if that were to happen.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-1 Stoke
QPR 1-3 Man Utd
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Hull
Man City 3-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 West Brom


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Aston Villa 0-1 Liverpool
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-2 Stoke
QPR 2-3 Man Utd
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Hull
Man City 3-1 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 West Brom


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Aston Villa 0-1 Liverpool
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 0-1 Stoke
QPR 1-2 Man Utd
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-1 Southampton
West Ham 3-0 Hull
Man City 3-2 Arsenal
Everton 0-1 West Brom


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Aston Villa 0-1 *Liverpool*
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 0-2 *Stoke*
QPR 1-1 Man Utd
Swansea 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Tottenham *2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 *Southampton*
*West Ham* 3-0 Hull
Man City 3-3 Arsenal
Everton 0-0 West Brom


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool
Burnley 2-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 0-1 Stoke
QPR 1-2 Man Utd
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Hull
Man City 3-1 Arsenal
Everton 1-0 West Brom


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Aston Villa 2-1 Liverpool
Burnley 1-0 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-1 Stoke
QPR 1-2 Man Utd
Swansea 1-3 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Hull
Man City 3-1 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 West Brom


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Aston Villa 0-1 Liverpool
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-1 Stoke
QPR 1-3 Man Utd
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Hull
Man City 2-1 Arsenal
Everton 1-2 West Brom

Is the city/arsenal game double points?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Aston Villa 1-*2 Liverpool*
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-1 Stoke
QPR 0-*3 Man Utd*
Swansea 0-*2 Chelsea*
*Tottenham 1*-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
*West Ham 2*-0 Hull
*Man City 3*-2 Arsenal
Everton 1-1 West Brom


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-2 *Liverpool*
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 0-0 Stoke
QPR 1-2 *Man Utd*
Swansea 0-1 *Chelsea*
*Tottenham* 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
*West Ham* 1-0 Hull
*Man City* 3-1 Arsenal
*Everton* 1-0 West Brom


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Aston Villa 0-0 Liverpool
Burnley 0-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-1 Stoke
QPR 2-3 Man Utd
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Hull
Man City 1-2 Arsenal
Everton 1-0 West Brom


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aston Villa 0-1 Liverpool
Burnley 2-0 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-0 Stoke
QPR 0-2 Man Utd
Swansea 1-1 Chelsea
Tottenham 0-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Hull
Man City 4-1 Arsenal
Everton 1-1 West Brom


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*CGS just given up now :uhoh

Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Burnley 2-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-1 Stoke
QPR 1-2 Man Utd
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 1-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Hull
Man City 2-1 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 West Brom*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Apologies for the delay been a crazy week and haven't really been home to do this. Should get it done later. 

Arsenal/City will be double points btw.

Edit

Fucking Seabs :moyes1


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-2 Stoke
QPR 1-3 Man Utd
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 1-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Southampton
West Ham 2-2 Hull
Man City 2-0 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Aston Villa 1-3 *Liverpool*
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-2* Stoke*
QPR 2-2 Man Utd
Swansea 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Tottenham *2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 *Southampton*
*West Ham* 3-1 Hull
*Man City* 3-2 Arsenal Double Points
*Everton *2-0 West Brom


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-1 Liverpool
Leicester 1-2* Stoke*
Swansea 0-1 *Chelsea*
QPR 1-3 *Man Utd*
*West Ham* 2-0 Hull
*Everton *2-0 West Brom
Newcastle 2 -2 Southampton
*Man City* 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Tottenham *2-0 Sunderland


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-1 Chelsea
QPR 1-2 Man Utd
West Ham 2-0 Hull
Everton 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 1-2 Southampton
Man City 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-1 Sunderland


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Aston Villa 1-2 *Liverpool*
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Leicester* 2-1 Stoke
QPR 1-2 *Manchester United*
Swansea 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Spurs* 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-2 Southampton
*West Ham* 2-1 Hull
*Manchester City* 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Everton* 1-0 West Brom


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Burnley 2-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-2 Stoke
QPR 1-2 Man Utd
Swansea 1-1 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-2 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-3 Southampton
West Ham 3-0 Hull
Man City 3-0 Arsenal Double Points
Everton 2-2 West Brom


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Aston Villa 1-1 Liverpool
Burnley 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Leicester 1-2 *Stoke*
QPR 2-3 *Man Utd*
Swansea 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Tottenham* 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 *Southampton*
*West Ham* 1-0 Hull
*Man City* 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 West Brom


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-1 Stoke
QPR 2-2 Man Utd
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Hull
Man City 2-1 Arsenal Double Points
Everton 3-1 West Brom


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 22
Aston Villa 0-1 *Liverpool*
*Burnley* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Leicester* 1-0 Stoke
QPR 1-2 *Man Utd*
Swansea 0-2 *Chelsea*
Tottenham 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-2 Southampton
*West Ham* 2-0 Hull
*Man City* 2-1 Arsenal _Double Points_
Everton 1-1 West Brom


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-1 Stoke
QPR 1-2 Man Utd
Swansea 0-1 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Hull
Man City 2-0 Arsenal Double Points
Everton 1-1 West Brom


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Aston Villa 2-1 Liverpool
Burnley 1-0 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-1 Stoke
QPR 1-3 Man Utd
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Hull
Man City 2-1 Arsenal Double Points
Everton 1-0 West Brom


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Aston Villa 2-2 Liverpool
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-2 Stoke
QPR 1-3 Man Utd
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Hull
Man City 3-1 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 West Brom


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Aston Villa 1-1 Liverpool*
Burnley 1-*2 Crystal Palace*
Leicester 0-*1 Stoke*
QPR 1-*3 Man Utd*
Swansea 0-*2 Chelsea*
*Tottenham 2*-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-*2 Southampton*
*West Ham 2*-0 Hull
*Man City 2*-1 Arsenal Double Points
*Everton 2*-1 West Brom


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Aston Villa 1-1 Liverpool
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-2 Stoke
QPR 1-3 Man Utd
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Hull
Man City 3-1 Arsenal Double Points
Everton 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-2 Stoke
QPR 1-3 Man Utd
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Hull
Man City 3-1 Arsenal
Everton 1-1 West Brom


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Aston Villa 0-1 Liverpool

Burnley 2-1Crystal Palace

Leicester 1-1Stoke

QPR 1-2 Man Utd

Swansea 0-2Chelsea

Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland

Newcastle 1-1Southampton

West Ham 2-0 Hull

Man City 3-1 Arsenal

Everton 2-0 West Brom


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Aston Villa 0-1 Liverpool
Burnley 0-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-2 Stoke
QPR 0-3 Man Utd
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Hull
Man City 3-1 Arsenal
Everton 1-1 West Brom


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 21 Scores*​


> Desecrated	18
> 
> united_07	15
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> IncapableNinja	182
> 
> velvet onion	176
> 
> ...


Apologies for the extremely late scoring but yeah hectic week.

Decent week for most anyway in particular Desecrated. Pretty damn impressive. 

Also guys keep an eye on Seabs, This time last year he kinda came out of nowhere to finish 2nd and once again he's slowly creeping up the table :deandre 

Like I said earlier City/Arsenal is also a double points game just so you all know.

Gameweek 22
Aston Villa 0-1 *Liverpool*
Burnley 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Leicester 1-1 Stoke
QPR 0-3 *Man Utd*
Swansea 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Tottenham* 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-1 *Southampton*
*West Ham* 2-1 Hull
Man City 2-2 Arsenal
Everton 1-1 West Brom​


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Time to go back to my old strategy I think :evil


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool
Burnley 1-2 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-1 Stoke
QPR 0-1 Man Utd
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 3-0 Hull
Man City 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Everton 0-0 West Brom


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gamweek 22 Results​*


> TheIllusiveMan	13
> Even Flow	13
> 
> Flux	11
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> IncapableNinja	188
> 
> velvet onion	181
> 
> ...


Decent enough week for most guys as we begin to approach the first elimination of the 2nd round. 

DA my brother. You got one more week to save your ass. ​
*Gameweek 23​*Hull VS Newcastle
Crystal Palace Vs Everton
Liverpool Vs West Ham
Manchester United Vs Leicester
Stoke Vs QPR
Sunderland Vs Burnley
West Brom Vs Spurs
Chelsea Vs Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal Vs Aston Villa
Southampton Vs Swansea​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If there was ever a time for Liverpool to beat West Ham 5-0. then this round is it


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Edit - I thought games were all this weekend lol. Oh well got them all done now so out of way & edit predictions next week if have to.

Hull 1-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 3-2 Everton
Liverpool 1-2 West Ham
Manchester United 4-2 Leicester
Stoke 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 Burnley
West Brom 1-1 Spurs
Chelsea 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-2 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-0 Swansea


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 23

Hull 1 VS Newcastle 3
Crystal Palace 1 Vs Everton 2
Liverpool 2 Vs West Ham 2
Manchester United 2 Vs Leicester 0
Stoke 3 Vs QPR 1
Sunderland 1 Vs Burnley 0
West Brom 1 Vs Spurs 1
Chelsea 2 Vs Manchester City 2 *Double Points*
Arsenal 2 Vs Aston Villa 0
Southampton 3 Vs Swansea 1


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Hull 0-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-0 Everton
Liverpool 2-2 West Ham
Manchester United 4-0 Leicester
Stoke 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-1 Burnley
West Brom 1-0 Spurs
Chelsea 3-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 3-1 Swansea


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Hull 1-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Everton*
Liverpool 2-3 *West Ham*
Manchester United 1-1 Leicester
*Stoke* 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 Burnley
West Brom 0-2 *Spurs*
Chelsea 3-4 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Arsenal *2-0 Aston Villa
*Southampton *3-0 Swansea


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Gameweek 23

Hull 1 - 1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2 - 1 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 West Ham
Manchester United 2 - 0 Leicester
Stoke 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 2 - 2 Burnley
West Brom 1 - 1 Spurs
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 23

Hull 2-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
Manchester United 3-0 Leicester
Stoke 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 3-0 Burnley
West Brom 1-1 Spurs
Chelsea 2-0 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-1 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Hull 0-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 1-2 West Ham
Manchester United 4-1 Leicester
Stoke 3-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-0 Burnley
West Brom 1-2 Spurs
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-1 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-2 Swansea


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hull 0-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 1-2 West Ham
Manchester United 2-0 Leicester
Stoke 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Burnley
West Brom 1-2 Spurs
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Hull 2-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 3-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
Manchester United 3-0 Leicester
Stoke 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-0 Burnley
West Brom 1-2 Spurs
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hull 2-3* Newcastle*
Crystal Palace 2-2 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-1 West Ham
*Manchester United* 2-1 Leicester
*Stoke* 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Burnley
West Brom 1-2* Spurs*
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal *3-0 Aston Villa
*Southampton* 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Hull 1-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 West Ham
Manchester United 3-1 Leicester
Stoke 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 Burnley
West Brom 0-1 Spurs
Chelsea 1-0 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-1 Swansea


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hull 2-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
Manchester United 2-0 Leicester
Stoke 1-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-0 Burnley
West Brom 1-2 Spurs
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 3-1 Swansea


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Hull 1-2 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham
Manchester United 3-0 Leicester
Stoke 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Burnley
West Brom 0-2 Spurs
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City 
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-1 Swansea


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Hull 2-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-2 Everton
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Ham
*Manchester United* 2-0 Leicester
*Stoke* 2-0 QPR
*Sunderland* 2-1 Burnley
West Brom 1-1 Spurs
*Chelsea* 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal *3-0 Aston Villa
*Southampton* 1-0 Swansea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Hull 1-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool *2-1 West Ham
*Manchester United* 3-1 Leicester
*Stoke *2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Burnley
West Brom 0-1 *Spurs*
*Chelsea *1-0 Manchester City
*Arsenal *3-0 Aston Villa
*Southampton* 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Hull 2-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
Manchester United 2-0 Leicester
Stoke 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 Burnley
West Brom 2-2 Spurs
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-0 Swansea


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hull 1-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-0 Everton
Liverpool 1-0 West Ham
Manchester United 3-0 Leicester
Stoke 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 Burnley
West Brom 2-1 Spurs
Chelsea 2-0 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Hull 1-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
Manchester United 3-1 Leicester
Stoke 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 2-1 Burnley
West Brom 1-2 Spurs
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-0 Swansea


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Hull* 2-1 Newcastle
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Everton
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Ham
*Manchester United* 2-0 Leicester
Stoke 1-1 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 Burnley
*West Brom* 1-0 Spurs
Chelsea 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Aston Villa
*Southampton* 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hull 1-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 West Ham
Manchester United 3-0 Leicester
Stoke 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Burnley
West Brom 1-2 Spurs
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Hull *2-1 Newcastle
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Everton
*Liverpool *2-1 West Ham
*Manchester* 3-1 Leicester
*Stoke* 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Burnley
West Brom 1-2 *Spurs*
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Aston Villa
*Southampton* 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 23
Hull 1-1 Newcastle
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Ham
*Manchester United* 3-1 Leicester
*Stoke* 2-0 QPR
*Sunderland* 1-0 Burnley
West Brom 0-0 Spurs
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 4-0 Aston Villa
*Southampton* 3-0 Swansea

Not one away win predicted. City confirmed to win.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Took a pretty large break from football with all of the poverty cups happening and I feel completely out of the loop now, GreenLight hasn't posted yet so I can't even steal his predictions.

:jose

Hull 2-1 Newcastle
*Crystal Palace* 2-2 Everton
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Ham
*Manchester United* 3-0 Leicester
*Stoke* 3-1 QPR
*Sunderland* 1-0 Burnley
West Brom 1-1 Spurs
Chelsea 1-3 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Southampton* 2-0 Swansea

Mark me down for 0.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hull 1-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
Manchester United 3-0 Leicester
Stoke 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Burnley
West Brom 2-2 Spurs
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Hull 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 1-0 West Ham
Manchester United 2-1 Leicester
Stoke 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 2-1 Burnley
West Brom 1-2 Spurs
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 1-0 Swansea


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Hull 2*-1 Newcastle
*Crystal Palace 2-2 Everton*
*Liverpool 2*-1 West Ham
*Manchester United 3*-1 Leicester
*Stoke 2*-0 QPR
*Sunderland 0-0 Burnley*
West Brom 1-*2 Spurs*
*Chelsea 2*-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal 2*-0 Aston Villa
*Southampton 3*-1 Swansea


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hull 0-2 *Newcastle*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool *2-1 West Ham
*Manchester United* 3-1 Leicester
*Stoke *2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Burnley
West Brom 0-1 *Spurs*
*Chelsea *1-0 Manchester City
*Arsenal *3-0 Aston Villa
*Southampton* 2-0 Swansea


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hull 1-2 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-2 West Ham
Manchester United 3-0 Leicester
Stoke 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-1 Burnley
West Brom 0-1 Spurs
Chelsea 3-1 Manchester City
Arsenal 2-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 3-0 Swansea

Beleeeeeee DAT.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hull 0-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 West Ham
Manchester United 2-0 Leicester
Stoke 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 Burnley
West Brom 0-1 Spurs
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester City
Arsenal 2-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Shit! Forgot all about this last week.

Hull 1-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-2 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 West Ham
*Manchester United 3*-1 Leicester
*Stoke 2*-1 QPR
*Sunderland 2*-0 Burnley
*West Brom 2*-1 Spurs
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City **Double Points**
*Arsenal 2*-0 Aston Villa
*Southampton 2*-0 Swansea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:moyes1

Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-1 Swansea


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS :Jordan

If my calculations are correct, AwSmash and Razor King have passed you

You are on 138
Alia Dia is on 136
I am on 133

:mark:



CGS said:


> DA my brother. You got one more week to save your ass


Thanks for giving me a chance :stephenA3

Edit: Fuck :kobe2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lel DA


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweeek 23 Scores*​


> Renegade	15
> 
> Baxter	14
> Nige	14
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Foreshadowed	192
> 
> IncapableNinja	188
> 
> ...


First eliminations gone (LolDA once again). 

Big thanks to City & Chelsea for helping me see another month :moyes1.

IncapableNinja actually scored 7 points this week but in his post he said put him down for 0 sooooooo :draper2, Unless anyone else has a problem with this?

*Gameweek 24 *
Spurs Vs Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa Vs Chelsea
Leicester Vs Crystal Palace
Manchester City Vs Hull
QPR Vs Southampton
Swansea Vs Sunderland
Everton Vs Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley Vs West Brom
Newcastle Vs Stoke
West Ham Vs Manchester United​


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Spurs 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Hull
QPR 0-1 Southampton
Swansea 1-0 Sunderland
Everton 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 2-1 Stoke
West Ham 1-3 Manchester United


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Spurs 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-3 Chelsea
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 4-0 Hull
QPR 0-2 Southampton
Swansea 1-0 Sunderland
Everton 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 0-1 West Brom
Newcastle 2-1 Stoke
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Spurs 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-3 Chelsea
Leicester 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Hull
QPR 0-3 Southampton
Swansea 1-1 Sunderland
Everton 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 1-0 West Brom
Newcastle 2-0 Stoke
West Ham 1-3 Manchester United


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS said:


> First eliminations gone (LolDA once again).
> 
> Big thanks to City & Chelsea for helping me see another month :moyes1.
> 
> IncapableNinja actually scored 7 points this week but in his post he said put him down for 0 sooooooo :draper2, Unless anyone else has a problem with this?


Ali Dia also said to put himself down for 0

He said it in a PM which I accidentally deleted and he also deleted. He sent this PM to me because *C*hain *G*ang *D*onnacha is before CGS in the alphabetical order

I swear on the life of my pet giraffe


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Spurs 0-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-3 Chelsea
Leicester 1-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-0 Hull
QPR 2-1 Southampton
Swansea 2-0 Sunderland
Everton 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 2-0 West Brom
Newcastle 2-1 Stoke
West Ham 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

In for later.

Donnacha :jordan4












Spurs 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0 -3 *Chelsea*
Leicester 1-2 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 2-0 Hull
QPR 1-3 *Southampton*
*Swansea *1-0 Sunderland
Everton 0-2 *Liverpool **Double Points*
*Burnley *2-1 West Brom
*Newcastle *1-0 Stoke
West Ham 1-2 *Manchester United*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Spurs 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Leicester 1-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Hull
QPR 0-1 Southampton
Swansea 1-0 Sunderland
Everton 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 0-0 West Brom
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
West Ham 1-3 Manchester United


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't worry DA, my elimination isn't far away. I'd be shocked if I make it beyond a month.

Spurs 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Hull
QPR 1-2 Southampton
Swansea 0-0 Sunderland
Everton 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 0-1 West Brom
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
West Ham 2-2 Manchester United


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Ali Dia also said to put himself down for 0
> 
> He said it in a PM which I accidentally deleted and he also deleted. He sent this PM to me because *C*hain *G*ang *D*onnacha is before CGS in the alphabetical order
> 
> I swear on the life of my pet giraffe


Tough luck :draper2


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Spurs 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-3 Chelsea
Leicester 1-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 4-0 Hull
QPR 1-2 Southampton
Swansea 2-0 Sunderland
Everton 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 2-0 Stoke
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Spurs 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-0 Chelsea
Leicester 1-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Hull
QPR 1-3 Southampton
Swansea 1-1 Sunderland
Everton 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 West Brom
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
West Ham 2-1 Manchester United


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Aston Villa 0-0 Chelsea


:haha


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 24 
Spurs 2 Vs Arsenal 2 *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0 Vs Chelsea 3
Leicester 1 Vs Crystal Palace 2
Manchester City 3 Vs Hull 0
QPR 1 Vs Southampton 2
Swansea 3 Vs Sunderland 1
Everton 1 Vs Liverpool 2 *Double Points*
Burnley 0 Vs West Brom 1
Newcastle 1 Vs Stoke 2
West Ham 2 Vs Manchester United 3


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Spurs 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-3 Chelsea
Leicester 1-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Hull
QPR 1-2 Southampton
Swansea 1-1 Sunderland
Everton 0-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 1-0 West Brom
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
West Ham 2-1 Manchester United


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Spurs 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Hull
QPR 1-2 Southampton
Swansea 2-0 Sunderland
Everton 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 1-2 West Brom
Newcastle 2-1 Stoke
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Spurs 1-3 *Arsenal **Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 *Chelsea*
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 2-0 Hull
QPR 0-1 *Southampton*
Swansea 1-1 Sunderland
Everton 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Burnley *2-1 West Brom
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
West Ham 2-2 Manchester United


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 24 
Spurs 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 *Chelsea*
Leicester 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Manchester City* 3-0 Hull
QPR 1-2 *Southampton*
Swansea 1-1 Sunderland
Everton 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 1-2 *West Brom*
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
*West Ham* 2-1 Manchester United


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Spurs 1-2 *Arsenal* *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-3 *Chelsea*
Leicester 0-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Manchester City* 2-0 Hull
QPR 0-2 *Southampton*
*Swansea* 1-0 Sunderland
Everton 0-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 0-1 *Stoke*
*West Ham* 2-1 Manchester United


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Spurs 1-*3 Arsenal* *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-*3 Chelsea*
*Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace*
*Manchester City 2*-0 Hull
QPR 1-*2 Southampton*
*Swansea 2*-0 Sunderland
Everton 1-*2 Liverpool* *Double Points*
*Burnley 1-1 West Brom*
*Newcastle 2*-1 Stoke
West Ham 1-*2 Manchester United*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 24
Spurs 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-3 *Chelsea*
Leicester 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Manchester City* 4-0 Hull
QPR 1-1 Southampton
Swansea 0-0 Sunderland
Everton 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 1-2 *West Brom*
*Newcastle* 1-0 Stoke
West Ham 1-2 *Manchester United*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Spurs 2-3 *Arsenal **Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-3 *Chelsea*
Leicester 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Hull
QPR 0-2 *Southampton*
*Swansea *2-1 Sunderland
Everton 1-2 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
*West Ham *2-1 Manchester United


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Spurs 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Leicester 0-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Hull
QPR 0-2 Southampton
Swansea 1-0 Sunderland
Everton 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 0-0 West Brom
Newcastle 2-2 Stoke
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Razor King said:


> Aston Villa 0-0 Chelsea


:taker

Spurs 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Leicester 0-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-0 Hull
QPR 0-1 Southampton
Swansea 1-1 Sunderland
Everton 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 1-2 Stoke
West Ham 0-2 Manchester United


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 24

Spurs 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-3 *Chelsea*
*Leicester* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 2-0 Hull
QPR 0-3 *Southampton*
Swansea 1-1 Sunderland
Everton 1-2 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
Burnley 0-2 *West Brom*
*Newcastle* 3-1 Stoke
*West Ham* 2-1 Manchester United


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

CGS with the blatant CAMPAIGN against me. Please add 7 to my score correctly.

:jose

Spurs 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Hull
QPR 1-2 Southampton
Swansea 2-0 Sunderland
Everton 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 1-0 West Brom
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
West Ham 2-2 Manchester United


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Spurs 2-3 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Leicester 1-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 4-0 Hull
QPR 1-2 Southampton
Swansea 3-0 Sunderland
Everton 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 1-2 West Brom
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Spurs 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Hull
QPR 0-2 Southampton
Swansea 2-1 Sunderland
Everton 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 2-2 West Brom
Newcastle 2-0 Stoke
West Ham 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Spurs 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-3 Chelsea
Leicester 1-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-0 Hull
QPR 1-1 Southampton
Swansea 2-0 Sunderland
Everton 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 2-1 Stoke
West Ham 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Leicester 1-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 4-0 Hull
QPR 0-2 Southampton
Swansea 2-1 Sunderland
Everton 1 - 2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 0-0 Stoke
West Ham 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Aston Villa 0-3 *Chelsea*
Leicester 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
*Manchester City* 4-0 Hull
QPR 0-3 *Southampton*
*Swansea *2-1 Sunderland
Everton 0 - 2 *Liverpool **Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 0-2 *Stoke*
West Ham 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Meant to change my Spurs/Arsenal score to 1-1 :moyes1 

Make it 2-2 Pls


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Damn it I forgot to do this I don't know if still count if not then :jose

Everton 1-2 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
*Burnley* 2-1 West Ham
*Newcastle* 2-0 Stoke
West Ham 1-2 *Manchester United*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Still Counts Demon Hunter. 

Also :moyes1 at the midweek games. Going away for a few days so no chance imma get this week's scores done before thursday at best so when you guys are ready go ahead with the next gameweek

Arsenal Vs Leicester
Hull Vs Aston Villa
Liverpool Vs Spurs
Chelsea Vs Everton
Manchester United Vs Burnley
Southampton Vs West Ham
Stoke Vs Man City
Crystal Palace Vs Newcastle
West Brom Vs Swansea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Arsenal 3-0 Leicester
Hull 2-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Spurs
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Manchester United 3-1 Burnley
Southampton 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
West Brom 1-1 Swansea


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Arsenal 2-0 Leicester
Hull 0-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-2 Spurs
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Manchester United 3-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
West Brom 1-2 Swansea


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Arsenal 2-0 Leicester
Hull 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-2 Spurs
Chelsea 1-1 Everton
Manchester United 2-0 Burnley
Southampton 2-2 West Ham
Stoke 2-1 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
West Brom 1-1 Swansea


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Arsenal 3-0 Leicester
Hull 0-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 Spurs
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Manchester United 2-0 Burnley
Southampton 2-2 West Ham
Stoke 2-1 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
West Brom 2-1 Swansea


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Arsenal 2-0 Leicester
Hull 1-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 Spurs
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Manchester United 2-0 Burnley
Southampton 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Newcastle
West Brom 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Arsenal 3-0 Leicester
Hull 2-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-1 Spurs
Chelsea 3-0 Everton
Manchester United 2-0 Burnley
Southampton 2-2 West Ham
Stoke 1-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
West Brom 2-1 Swansea


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Arsenal* 3-0 Leicester
Hull 0-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 Spurs
Chelsea 1-1 Everton
*Manchester United* 3-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 0-1 *Man City*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Newcastle
West Brom 0-0 Swansea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Arsenal 3-1 Leicester
Hull 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 0-1 Spurs
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Manchester United 4-0 Burnley
Southampton 2-2 West Ham
Stoke 2-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
West Brom 1-2 Swansea


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Arsenal 3-0 Leicester
Hull 2-0 Aston Villa
Sunderland 0-1 QPR
Liverpool 2-0 Spurs
Chelsea 3-0 Everton
Manchester United 1-0 Burnley
Southampton 2-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Newcastle
West Brom 2-1 Swansea


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Arsenal* 2-0 Leicester
Hull 0-1 *Aston Villa* 
*Sunderland* 1-0 QPR
Liverpool 1-1 Spurs
*Chelsea* 3-1 Everton
*Manchester United* 2-1 Burnley
*Southampton* 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 0-1 *Man City*
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Newcastle
*West Brom* 1-0 Swansea

I think CGS forgot to put the Sunderland QPR game in the official list, have put it in mine and "in the interests of fairness" recommend the rest of you do! :vince


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Arsenal 3 Vs Leicester 0
Hull 0 Vs Aston Villa 0
Liverpool 2 Vs Spurs 2
Chelsea 1 Vs Everton 0
Manchester United 3 Vs Burnley 2
Southampton 1 Vs West Ham 1
Stoke 1 Vs Man City 2
Crystal Palace 2 Vs Newcastle 0
West Brom 1 Vs Swansea 3
Sunderland 2-0 QPR


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Arsenal 3-0 Leicester
Hull 1-1 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1-0 QPR
Liverpool 1-1 Spurs
Chelsea 1-0 Everton
Manchester United 3-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-2 Newcastle
West Brom 1-2 Swansea


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 25
*Arsenal* 4-0 Leicester
*Hull* 1-0 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 2-1 Spurs
*Chelsea* 2-1 Everton
*Manchester United* 2-1 Burnley
*Southampton* 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 *Man City*
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Newcastle
*West Brom* 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Arsenal 2-0 Leicester
Hull 1-0 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1-0 QPR
Liverpool 2-2 Spurs
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Manchester United 2-0 Burnley
Southampton 2-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
West Brom 1-2 Swansea


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Arsenal 2-0 Leicester
Hull 2-0 Aston Villa
Sunderland 2-1 QPR
Liverpool 1-1 Spurs
Chelsea 1-0 Everton
Manchester United 4-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-0 West Ham
Stoke 2-1 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Newcastle
West Brom 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 3-0 Leicester
Hull 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 Spurs
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Manchester United 3-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Newcastle
West Brom 1-0 Swansea


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Arsenal 3-0 Leicester
Hull 0-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Spurs
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Manchester United 3-1 Burnley
Southampton 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 0-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
West Brom 1-1 Swansea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arsenal 2-0 Leicester
Hull 2-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 Spurs
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Manchester United 2-0 Burnley
Southampton 1-0 West Ham
Stoke 0-1 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
West Brom 0-1 Swansea


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Arsenal* 3-0 Leicester
Hull 1-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 3-1 Spurs
*Chelsea* 2-0 Everton
*Manchester United* 2-1 Burnley
*Southampton* 2-1 West Ham
Stoke 2-3 *Man City*
Crystal Palace 2-2 Newcastle
*West Brom *1-0 Swansea


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Hull* 1-0 Aston Villa
*Arsenal *3-0 Leicester
Liverpool 1-1 Spurs
*Chelsea* 2-0 Everton
*Manchester United* 2-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 0-1 *Man City*
*Crystal Palace* 7-0 Newcastle
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
Sunderland 1-1 QPR


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal 4-0 Leicester
Hull 0-0 Aston Villa
Sunderland 2-0 QPR 
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham 
Chelsea 2-0 Everton 
Man Utd 2-0 Burnley 
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-0 Man City 
Crystal Palace 2-0 Newcastle 
West Brom 1-2 Swansea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*lel at everyone missing Sunderland/QPR even after it was pointed out.

Arsenal 3-0 Leicester
Hull 0-0 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1-1 QPR
Liverpool 3-1 Spurs
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Manchester United 3-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Newcastle
West Brom 1-0 Swansea*


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Arsenal *3-0 Leicester
Hull 0-1 *Aston Villa*
Sunderland 1-1 QPR
Liverpool 1-2 *Spurs*
*Chelsea *3-0 Everton
Manchester United 1-1 Burnley
*Southampton *2-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 *Man City*
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Newcastle
West Brom 0-0 Swansea


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

:moyes8 Oh man I'm missing all the games.

*Chelsea* 2-0 Everton
*Manchester* 3-1 Burnley
*Southampton* 2-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 *Manchester City*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
*West Brom* 1-0 Swansea


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

You're not alone... 

Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Manchester 3-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
West Brom 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I just realised I didn't predict the Sunderland/QPR game as CGS missed that one out on his fixtures list (which I copied and pasted). Ah well, CGS gonna CGS. >:0P


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:moyes1 6 people predicted and only BULK got a point for it luckily :lol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd have guessed it wrong either way.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

My God, CGS.

But yeah, would have predicted a Sunderland win.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I deserve more than a point for QPR finally getting an away win. I should get a trophy after getting both that and Newcastle/Chelsea.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Chelsea 3-0 Everton
Manchester United 2-0 Burnley
Southampton 1-0 West Ham
Stoke 2-3 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
West Brom 1-0 Swansea


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Chelsea 2*-0 Everton
*Manchester United 3*-1 Burnley
*Southampton 2-2 West Ham*
Stoke 1-*2 Manchester City*
*Crystal Palace 1*-0 Newcastle
*West Brom 1-1 Swansea*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

More CGS errors? :jordan

Very tempted to RECOUNT all my points and see if I should have been half way up the table :hmm:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> My God, CGS.
> 
> But yeah, would have predicted a Sunderland win.


Legend killer said i forgot it before you even posted and you ignored it. Don't blame me now :draper2

But yeah how many people realistically would have predicted a QPR away win anyway? Good thing it was that match I fucked up on :lol 

Also recount It if you wish DA still would be out anyway :jesse


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Lel, CGS.

Definitely would've picked Sunderland though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 24 Results*



> The Monster	17
> 
> Razor King	16
> 
> ...


*Gameweek 25 Results*



> Cliffy	13
> 
> Foreshadowed	11
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*

IncapableNinja	208

Foreshadowed	207

Desecrated 205

Green Light	193

Seabs 188

Liam Miller	186

velvet onion	181

Even Flow	180

Vader	179
Demon Hunter	179

The Monster	176
I Came To Play	176

Renegade	175

Baxter	173

Joel	172

Allur	171
Cliffy	171

legendkiller316	166
Destiny	166
CGS	166

Nige	165
Curry 165
BkB Hulk	165

united_07	164
TheIllusiveMan	164

Abk	161

Razor King	160

STALKER	159

Flux	157

Ali Dia	153

AwSmash	148


Pretty up and down gameweek's right there. Seems like those who did well did really well and those that did bad really did WOAT it. 

Apologies once again for the Sunderland/QPR game.Don't worry i'll make sure to list every match this time around :side:

Anyway 2 gameweeks before the next eliminations 

*Gameweek 26 *
Aston Villa Vs Stoke
Chelsea Vs Burnley
Crystal Palace Vs Arsenal
Hull Vs QPR
Sunderland Vs West Brom
Swansea Vs Manchester United
Manchester City Vs Newcastle
Spurs Vs West Ham
Everton Vs Leicester
Southampton Vs Liverpool​


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Curry said:


> Spurs 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
> Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
> Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
> Manchester City 3-0 Hull
> ...


I think that's 8 points for week 24 but I'm not listed.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

That makes a lot of sense now. I had Cliffy down twice on my Excel file (one for 13 points & one for 8) and couldn't work out why :lol


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Dat zero on the gameweek 24 hurt my eyes :mj2


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Aston Villa 2-1 Stoke
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-3 Arsenal
Hull 1-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-1 Newcastle
Spurs 2-0 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 26 
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Stoke
*Chelsea* 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Arsenal*
Hull 1-1 QPR
Sunderland 0-2 *West Brom*
Swansea 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Newcastle
*Spurs* 1-0 West Ham
*Everton* 2-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-3 Arsenal
Hull 1-2 QPR
Sunderland 2-2 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-1 Newcastle
Spurs 2-1 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-0 Liverpool


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Aston Villa 1 - 1 Stoke
Chelsea 3 - 0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Arsenal
Hull 2 - 1 QPR
Sunderland 0 - 0 West Brom
Swansea 1 - 2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3 - 0 Newcastle
Spurs 2 - 1 West Ham
Everton 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Aston Villa 1 - 0 Stoke
Chelsea 3 - 0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Arsenal
Hull 2 - 0 QPR
Sunderland 0 - 1 West Brom
Swansea 1 - 2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3 - 0 Newcastle
Spurs 3 - 1 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Aston Villa 0 - 0 Stoke
*Chelsea 2* - 0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1 - *3 Arsenal*
Hull 1 - 1 QPR
Sunderland 1 - 1 West Brom
Swansea 1 - 1 Manchester United
*Manchester City 3* - 0 Newcastle
*Spurs 2* - 1 West Ham
*Everton 2* - 0 Leicester
Southampton 0 - *2 Liverpool*


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 0-2 Arsenal
Hull 0-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Newcastle
Spurs 1-0 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 26 
Aston Villa 2-1 Stoke
Chelsea 3-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-1 Arsenal
Hull 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 0-2 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-1 Newcastle
Spurs 2-0 West Ham
Everton 3-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Aston Villa 0-1 *Stoke*
*Chelsea *2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Arsenal*
Hull 1-1 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 West Brom
Swansea 0-1 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City *1-0 Newcastle
*Spurs* 2-0 West Ham
*Everton* 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 26 
Aston Villa 1 Vs Stoke 1
Chelsea 2 Vs Burnley 0
Crystal Palace 1 Vs Arsenal 2
Hull 1 Vs QPR 0
Sunderland 1 Vs West Brom 2
Swansea 0 Vs Manchester United 1
Manchester City 3 Vs Newcastle 0
Spurs 2 Vs West Ham 1
Everton 2 Vs Leicester 0
Southampton 2 Vs Liverpool 1


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

(BRAVE) Aston Villa 2-0 Stoke
Chelsea 3-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-1 Arsenal
Hull 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-1 West Brom
Swansea 0-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Newcastle
Spurs 2-1 West Ham
Everton 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 26 
Aston Villa 2-0 Stoke
Chelsea 3-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-2 Arsenal
Hull 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-2 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Newcastle
Spurs 2-1 West Ham
Everton 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 3-2 Liverpool


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke
Chelsea 4-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-3 Arsenal
Hull 1-1 QPR
Sunderland 0-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 Newcastle
Spurs 2-0 West Ham
Everton 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 26

*Aston Villa* 2-1 Stoke
*Chelsea* 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-1 Arsenal
*Hull* 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 2-0 Newcastle
*Spurs* 2-0 West Ham
Everton 2-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 26
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Stoke
*Chelsea* 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Arsenal*
Hull 0-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 4-0 Newcastle
*Spurs* 3-1 West Ham
*Everton* 2-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke
Chelsea 3-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Hull 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Newcastle
Spurs 2-1 West Ham
Everton 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Aston Villa *2-1 Stoke
*Chelsea *2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-3 *Arsenal*
*Hull* 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-1 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 3-0 Newcastle
*Spurs* 2-1 West Ham
*Everton *3-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Aston Villa* 2-0 Stoke
*Chelsea* 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Hull* 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Newcastle
*Spurs* 2-1 West Ham
*Everton* 2-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Aston Villa 1-2 Stoke
Chelsea 4-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Hull 1-1 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 West Brom
Swansea 2-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 1-0 Newcastle
Spurs 2-0 West Ham
Everton 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Aston Villa 1-0 Stoke viva la tim
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-3 Arsenal
Hull 0-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 West Brom
Swansea 0-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-1 Newcastle
Spurs 2-0 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-2 *Stoke*
*Chelsea *2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Arsenal*
Hull 0-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 0-0 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 3-1 Newcastle
*Spurs *2-1 West Ham
*Everton *2-0 Leicester
*Southampton *2-1 Liverpool


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Aston Villa *2-1 Stoke
*Chelsea* 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
*Hull* 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 3-0 Newcastle
*Spurs* 3-1 West Ham
Everton 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Aston Villa 1-0 Stoke
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-1 Arsenal
Hull 1-1 QPR
Sunderland 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Newcastle
Spurs 2-0 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Aston Villa 1-2 Stoke
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 0-2 Arsenal
Hull 1-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 Newcastle
Spurs 1-0 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke
Chelsea 4-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-3 Arsenal
Hull 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 Newcastle
Spurs 2-1 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Leicester
Southampton 0-0 Liverpool


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Aston Villa 2-1 *Stoke*
*Chelsea *3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Arsenal*
Hull 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City *4-0 Newcastle
*Spurs* 2-1 West Ham
*Everton* 2-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 *Liverpool*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke
*Chelsea *3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Arsenal*
Hull 0-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 2-0 Newcastle
*Spurs *2-1 West Ham
*Everton* 2-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Spurs 2*-1 West Ham
*Everton 3*-0 Leicester
*Southampton 2-2 Liverpool*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 26 Results​*


> Desecrated	10
> 
> CGS	9
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*



> Desecrated 215
> 
> IncapableNinja	214
> 
> ...



Getting shit done early for once :hb.

First off, I gotta :lel at so many people expecting Villa to get a good result. Legit expected more people to predict Stoke to win. Also shoutout to Liam Miller for benefiting from Manchester United WOATing. predict like that more pls. 

Also, new leader at the top of the league for now, Can Ninja get back to the top anytime soon? 

One last gameweek until the next elimination so last chance for you guys at the bottom to sage your asses 

*Gameweek 27*
West Ham Vs Crystal Palace
Burnley Vs Swansea
Manchester United Vs Sunderland
Newcastle Vs Aston Villa
Stoke Vs Hull
West Brom Vs Southampton
Liverpool Vs Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal Vs Everton​


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Villa was a BRAVE selection.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

CGS said:


> One last gameweek until the next elimination so last chance for you guys at the bottom to sage your asses


:Jordan How's that gonna help them?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

SAGE :lol

West Ham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-1 Swansea
Manchester United 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Aston Villa
Stoke 2-1 Hull
West Brom 2-2 Southampton
Liverpool 1-3 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-1 Everton


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 27
West Ham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 3-2 Swansea
Manchester United 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-1 Aston Villa
Stoke 2-2 Hull
West Brom 2-1 Southampton
Liverpool 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-2 Everton


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 27
West Ham 2-2 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-0 Swansea
Manchester United 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Aston Villa
Stoke 2-0 Hull
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
Liverpool 2-3 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 4-0 Everton


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 27
West Ham 2-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-1 Swansea
Manchester United 4-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-0 Aston Villa
Stoke 2-1 Hull
West Brom 0-1 Southampton
Liverpool 1-3 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Everton


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gameweek 27
*West Ham* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-1 Swansea
*Manchester United *2-1 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Stoke *2-0 Hull
West Brom 0-2 *Southampton*
Liverpool 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Everton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 27
West Ham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-1 Swansea
Manchester United 4-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Stoke 2-0 Hull
West Brom 1-2 Southampton
Liverpool 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Everton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Green Light said:


> :Jordan How's that gonna help them?


Try it and find out :brodgers

*West Ham* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-1 Swansea
*Manchester United* 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-1 *Aston Villa*
Stoke 1-1 Hull
West Brom 0-1 *Southampton*
Liverpool 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Everton


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Well I haven't done this for a while, I'm not really competing in this or anything, just giving my predictions:

West Ham 3-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-0 Swansea City
Man Utd 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-0 Aston Villa
Stoke 0-1 Hull City
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
Liverpool 1-2 Man City
Arsenal 3-3 Everton


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 27
West Ham 2 Vs Crystal Palace 1
Burnley 1 Vs Swansea 2
Manchester United 2 Vs Sunderland 1
Newcastle 0 Vs Aston Villa 0
Stoke 3 Vs Hull 1
West Brom 0 Vs Southampton 1
Liverpool 1 Vs Manchester City 2 *Double Points*
Arsenal 2 Vs Everton 0


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*West Ham* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Burnley* 1-0 Swansea
*Man Utd* 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 *Aston Villa*
Stoke 0-0 Hull
*West Brom* 1-0 Southampton
Liverpool 1-2 *Man City*
*Arsenal* 1-0 Everton


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

West Ham 3-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 2-1 Swansea
Man Utd 4-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-0 Aston Villa
Stoke 1-0 Hull
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
Liverpool 2-1 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 Everton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

West Ham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 2-2 Swansea
Man Utd 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Aston Villa
Stoke 1-0 Hull
West Brom 1-2 Southampton
Liverpool 1-1 Man City
Arsenal 3-1 Everton


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gameweek 27
West Ham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-1 Swansea
Manchester United 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Stoke 1-1 Hull
West Brom 1-2 Southampton
Liverpool 0-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-1 Everton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*West Ham* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Burnley *2-1 Swansea
*Manchester United* 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Aston Villa
*Stoke *1-0 Hull
West Brom 0-1 *Southampton*
Liverpool 1-3 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Arsenal *2-0 Everton


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

West Ham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-2 Swansea
Manchester United 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-0 Aston Villa
Stoke 2-1 Hull
West Brom 0-2 Southampton
Liverpool 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Everton


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

West Ham 3-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-1 Swansea
Manchester United 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Stoke 2-1 Hull
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
Liverpool 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Everton


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*West Ham 2*-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-*2 Swansea*
*Manchester United 3*-1 Sunderland
*Newcastle 1-1 Aston Villa*
*Stoke 2*-1 Hull
West Brom 1-*3 Southampton*
Liverpool 1-*2 Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Arsenal 2*-0 Everton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 27
*West Ham* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Burnley* 1-0 Swansea
*Manchester United* 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Aston Villa
Stoke 1-2 *Hull*
West Brom 0-0 Southampton
*Liverpool* 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Everton


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

West Ham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 2-3 Swansea
Manchester United 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Stoke 3-1 Hull
West Brom 0-1 Southampton
Liverpool 1-3 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-2 Everton

Likely my last prediction week


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 27

West Ham 2-2 Crystal Palace
*Burnley* 2-0 Swansea
*Manchester United* 1-0 Sunderland 
Newcastle 0-2 *Aston Villa*
Stoke 0-1 *Hull City*
West Brom 0-0 Southampton
Liverpool 1-3 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Everton


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*West Ham* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-2 *Swansea*
*Manchester United *3-1 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Stoke* 2-1 Hull
West Brom 0-1 *Southampton*
Liverpool 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal *2-1 Everton


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

West Ham 1-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 2-1 Swansea
Manchester United 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Aston Villa
Stoke 1-0 Hull
West Brom 0-0 Southampton
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-0 Everton


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*West Ham* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-1 *Swansea*
Manchester United 0-0 Sunderland
*Newcastle *2-0 Aston Villa
*Stoke* 1-0 Hull
West Brom 0-3 *Southampton*
*Liverpool *2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal *1-0 Everton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

West Ham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-3 Swansea
Manchester United 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Stoke 1-0 Hull
West Brom 0-2 Southampton
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Everton


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*West Ham *2 - 1 Crystal Palace

Just in time bama4


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

West Ham 2-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-2 Swansea
Manchester United 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Aston Villa
Stoke 2-0 Hull
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
Liverpool 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-1 Everton


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Burnley 1-1 Swansea
*Manchester United* 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Aston Villa
*Stoke *2-0 Hull
West Brom 0-2 *Southampton*
Liverpool 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Everton


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Burnley 1-2 Swansea
Manchester United 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-0 Aston Villa
Stoke 1-0 Hull
West Brom 1-2 Southampton
Liverpool 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Everton


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Liverpool 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-0 Everton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 27 Results*​


> Even Flow	15
> 
> Allur	14
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Desecrated 227
> 
> IncapableNinja	218
> 
> ...


Anddd we say goodbye to another 4 guys with Flux managing to just sage save his ass at the last moment

At the other end of the table Desecrated seems to now be taking a pretty decent lead. Can Ninja regain his top spot again? 

Midweek games starting tomorrow too which is why I tried to get this done as soon as possible so when you're all ready get predicting

*Gameweek 28*

Aston Villa Vs West Brom
Hull Vs Sunderland
Southampton Vs Crystal Palace
Manchester City Vs Leicester
Newcastle Vs Manchester United
QPR Vs Arsenal
Spurs Vs Swansea
Stoke Vs Everton
West Ham Vs Chelsea
Liverpool Vs Burnley
QPR Vs Spurs​


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
Hull 2-0 Sunderland
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester United
QPR 0-2 Arsenal
Spurs 1-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-0 Everton
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-0 Burnley
QPR 0-2 Spurs


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Aston Villa 2-1 West Brom
Hull 1-0 Sunderland
Southampton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester United
QPR 1-3 Arsenal
Spurs 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Everton
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-0 Burnley
QPR 0-1 Spurs


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Aston Villa 2-2 West Brom
Hull 1-0 Sunderland
Southampton 1-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-2 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester United
QPR 1-3 Arsenal
Spurs 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Everton
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Burnley
QPR 0-0 Spurs


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 28

Aston Villa 1 Vs West Brom 1
Hull 2 Vs Sunderland 1
Southampton 1 Vs Crystal Palace 1
Manchester City 4 Vs Leicester 0
Newcastle 1 Vs Manchester United 3
QPR 1 Vs Arsenal 2
Spurs 2 Vs Swansea 2
Stoke 2 Vs Everton 1
West Ham 1 Vs Chelsea 3
Liverpool 2 Vs Burnley 0
QPR 0 Vs Spurs 1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
Hull 1-1 Sunderland
*Southampton *1-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-0 Leicester
Newcastle 0-1 *Manchester United*
QPR 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Spurs* 2-1 Swansea
*Stoke *1-0 Everton
West Ham 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool *3-1 Burnley
QPR 1-2 *Spurs*


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

Lol you guys are on crack if you think my team villa will actually score!

Christ, they depress me so much!


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Aston Villa 0-2 West Brom
Hull 1-0 Sunderland
Southampton 2-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-1 Leicester
Newcastle 0-2 Manchester United
QPR 1-0 Arsenal
Spurs 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 3-0 Everton
West Ham 2-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 1-1 Burnley
QPR 0-0 Spurs


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Aston Villa 0-1 West Brom
Hull 2-0 Sunderland
Southampton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester United
QPR 1-3 Arsenal
Spurs 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Everton
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 5-0 Burnley
QPR 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

QPR don't play Spurs this week, CGS.

Aston Villa 0-2 West Brom
Hull 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 1-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 4-0 Leicester
Newcastle 0-1 Manchester United
QPR 0-3 Arsenal
Spurs 2-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-0 Everton
West Ham 0-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-1 Burnley


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Aston Villa 1-2 *West Brom*
Hull 1-1 Sunderland
*Southampton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City *3-0 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 *Manchester United*
QPR 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Spurs* 2-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Everton
West Ham 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Burnley
QPR 1-2 *Spurs*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Aston Villa 2-2 West Brom
Hull 1-0 Sunderland
Southampton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 4-0 Leicester
Newcastle 1-3 Manchester United
QPR 0-3 Arsenal
Spurs 2-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Everton
West Ham 0-1 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-0 Burnley

QPR 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Aston Villa 1-0 West Brom
Hull 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 1-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester United
QPR 1-3 Arsenal
Spurs 3-0 Swansea
Stoke 0-1 Everton
West Ham 1-1 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-0 Burnley

QPR 0-2 Spurs


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Aston Villa 0-1 West Brom
Hull 2-0 Sunderland
Southampton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester United
QPR 1-2 Arsenal
Spurs 3-1 Swansea
Stoke 0-1 Everton
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-0 Burnley
QPR 0-1 Spurs


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 28
Aston Villa 0-1 *West Brom*
*Hull* 2-1 Sunderland
*Southampton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 5-0 Leicester
Newcastle 2-2 Manchester United
QPR 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Spurs* 2-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Everton
West Ham 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Burnley
QPR 2-3 *Spurs*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
Hull 1-0 Sunderland
Southampton 1-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Leicester
Newcastle 1-1 Manchester United
QPR 2-3 Arsenal
Spurs 1-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Everton
West Ham 0-0 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-0 Burnley
QPR 2-2 Spurs


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Even Flow said:


> QPR don't play Spurs this week, CGS.


They play each other on Saturday. Only game on that day from the prem it seems.

Aston Villa 0-1 *West Brom*
*Hull *1-0 Sunderland
Southampton 1-2* Crystal Palace*
*Manchester City* 3-0 Leicester
Newcastle 1-1 Manchester United
QPR 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Spurs* 2-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Everton
West Ham 1-2* Chelsea*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Burnley
QPR 1-2 *Spurs*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BRAVE Aston Villa 2-1 West Brom
Hull 1-0 Sunderland
Southampton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 5-0 Leicester
Newcastle 2-1 Manchester United
QPR 1-1 Arsenal
Spurs 1-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-0 Everton
West Ham 1-1 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-0 Burnley
QPR 0-0 Spurs


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
*Hull *1-0 Sunderland
*Southampton *2-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 4-0 Leicester
Newcastle 1-1 Manchester United
QPR 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Spurs *2-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Everton
West Ham 0-3 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool *2-0 Burnley
QPR 0-1 *Spurs*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Aston Villa 0-1 West Brom
Hull 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester United
QPR 1-3 Arsenal
Spurs 2-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-0 Everton
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Burnley
QPR 0-1 Spurs


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
*Hull *1-0 Sunderland
*Southampton *2-1 Crystal Palace *double points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Aston Villa 2-1 West Brom
Hull 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-0 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester United
QPR 1-3 Arsenal
Spurs 2-1 Swansea
Stoke 2-1 Everton
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-0 Burnley
QPR 0-2 Spurs


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Aston Villa 0-*2 West Brom*
*Hull 1-1 Sunderland*
*Southampton 2*-1 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City 3*-1 Leicester
*Newcastle 1-1 Manchester United*
QPR 0-*2 Arsenal*
*Spurs 2*-1 Swansea
Stoke 0-*1 Everton*
West Ham 1-*3 Chelsea*
*Liverpool 2*-0 Burnley
QPR 1-*2 Spurs*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Aston Villa 2-1 West Brom
Hull 2-0 Sunderland
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-0 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester United
QPR 2-2 Arsenal
Spurs 0-0 Swansea
Stoke 1-0 Everton
West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-0 Burnley
QPR 1-2 Spurs


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Goddamnit. I've been avoiding looking at my scores and the table because I knew that I'd been absolutely stinking up the joint.

PREPARE FOR TROUBLE. MAKE IT DOUBLE..because that's the only way I'm getting back into first.

:jose

Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
Hull 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester United
QPR 1-3 Arsenal
Spurs 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Everton
West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-0 Burnley
QPR 2-2 Spurs

:jose


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Aston Villa 0-2 *West Brom*
*Hull* 2-0 Sunderland
Southampton 2-2 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 4-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 *Manchester United*
QPR 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Spurs* 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Everton
West Ham 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Burnley
QPR 2-2 Spurs


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Missed tonights like a cunt.
*
Manchester City* 4-1 Leicester
Newcastle 2-2 Manchester United
QPR 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Spurs* 2-0 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Everton
West Ham 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Burnley
QPR 1-2 *Spurs*


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Missed last nights

*Man City* 3-0 Leicester
Newcastle 0-1 *Man Utd*
QPR 1-2 *Arsenal*
Stoke 1-1 Everton
*Tottenham* 2-1 Swansea
West Ham 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Burnley


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Manchester City *3 -0 Leicester
Newcastle 0-2* Manchester United*
QPR 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Spurs *1-0 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Everton
West Ham 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool *2-0 Burnley
QPR 1-1 Spurs


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 28 Results​*


> Seabs	20
> 
> Curry	17
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Desecrated 235
> 
> IncapableNinja	229
> 
> ...


Extremely strong week all around. Very rare I see almost everyone score 10.

Pretty sure Seab's 20 is the highest score to date without the aid of double points.Everyone trying to up their game I see.

Anywayon to the next gameweek.

*Gameweek 29*
Crystal Palace Vs QPR
Arsenal Vs West Ham
Leicester Vs Hull
Sunderland Vs Aston Villa
West Brom Vs Stoke
Burnley Vs Manchester City
Chelsea Vs Southampton
Everton Vs Newcastle
Manchester United Vs Tottenham
Swansea Vs Liverpool​


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Crystal Palace 1-1 QPR
Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Leicester 0-1 Hull
Sunderland 2-2 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-3 Manchester City
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 29
Crystal Palace 2 Vs QPR 0
Arsenal 3 Vs West Ham 2
Leicester 0 Vs Hull 1
Sunderland 1 Vs Aston Villa 2
West Brom 1 Vs Stoke 2
Burnley 1 Vs Manchester City 3
Chelsea 1 Vs Southampton 1
Everton 3 Vs Newcastle 0
Manchester United 2 Vs Tottenham 1
Swansea 1 Vs Liverpool 2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Crystal Palace 2-1 QPR
Arsenal 3-0 West Ham
Leicester 0-1 Hull
Sunderland 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-2 Manchester City
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-2 Tottenham
Swansea 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Crystal Palace 1-1 QPR
*Arsenal *2-0 West Ham
Leicester 0-0 Hull
Sunderland 2-2 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1 *Stoke*
Burnley 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Chelsea *2-1 Southampton
*Everton *2-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 0-2 *Tottenham*
Swansea 0-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Crystal Palace 1-0 QPR
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Leicester 0-0 Hull
Sunderland 2-3 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Burnley 2-4 Manchester City
Chelsea 1-1 Southampton
Everton 3-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Crystal Palace* 3-2 QPR
*Arsenal *3-0 West Ham
Leicester 2-2 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-2* Manchester City*
*Chelsea *2-1 Southampton
*Everton *2-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-2* Tottenham*
Swansea 1-3* Liverpool*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Crystal Palace 2-1 QPR
Arsenal 3-1 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Hull
Sunderland 2-2 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-2 Manchester City
Chelsea 2-1 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

CGS said:


> Pretty sure *Seab's* 20 is the highest score to date without the aid of double points.Everyone trying to up their game I see.


*:grrr

Making that end of season push again. Back on top of Green Light too. Just as I like it :vince3*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Crystal Palace 2-0 QPR
Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Leicester 1-2 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-2 Manchester City
Chelsea 3-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

_Crystal Palace_ 2-1 QPR
*Arsenal* 2-0 West Ham
*Leicester* 1-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Burnley 1-3 *Man City*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Southampton
*Everton* 2-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 1-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Crystal Palace 2-0 QPR
Arsenal 1-0 West Ham
Leicester 0-0 Hull
Sunderland 0-1 (BRAVE) Aston Villa
West Brom 1-0 Stoke
Burnley 2-2 Man City
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Everton 0-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-0 Tottenham
Swansea 0-1 Liverpool


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gameweek 29

Crystal Palace 1-2 *QPR*
*Arsenal* 2-1 West Ham
*Leicester* 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 0-0 Aston Villa
*West Brom* 1-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-3 *Manchester City*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-2 Tottenham
Swansea 0-1 *Liverpool*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Crystal Palace* 2-0 QPR
*Arsenal *2-1 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Hull
Sunderland 0-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Burnley 1-3 *Manchester City*
*Chelsea *1-0 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Newcastle
*Manchester United* 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-3 *Liverpool*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

As if Seabs got 20 points. What a coincidence that he suddenly starts doing well at the end again. He's obviously cheating. Smh.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Crystal Palace 1-0 QPR
Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Leicester 2-2 Hull
Sunderland 0-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-1 Stoke
Burnley 1-4 Manchester City
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 2-3 Liverpool


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Green Light said:


> As if Seabs got 20 points. What a coincidence that he suddenly starts doing well at the end again. He's obviously cheating. Smh.


CGS is showing her the answers.

Edit: Let's see if it works.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Crystal Palace *2-1 QPR
*Arsenal *2-0 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Chelsea *3-0 Southampton
*Everton *2-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-2 Tottenham
Swansea 1-2 *Liverpool*





BkB Hulk said:


> CGS is showing her the answers.


My operating theory is that he's simply editing his posts after the games happen. As an admin he has the power to do that without it showing up. Interesting (and suspicious) that you of all people replied to that post. Do Super Mods also have that power? :evil

This chicanery may go deeper than I thought. 

CGS I'm formally requesting Seabs and Bulk be temporarily suspended from competition while I investigate this further.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> CGS is showing her the answers.
> 
> Edit: Let's see if it works.


:evil

I've clearly cheated to fight for the Mike-Ashley-not-relegated trophy. :evil


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Green Light and Bulk can you both GTFO with your conspiracy theories Pls. it ain't Seabs fault if she's making you guys look WOAT. Maybe you guys just need to up your game to M'kay

Crystal Palace 1-1 QPR
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Leicester 0-1 Hull
Sunderland 0-2 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 Stoke
Burnley 0-2 Manchester City
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Crystal Palace* 2-1 QPR
*Arsenal *2-1 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Hull
Sunderland 2-2 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Burnley 1-3 *Manchester City*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Newcastle
*Manchester United* 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Crystal Palace 2-1 QPR
Arsenal 3-0 West Ham
Leicester 1-0 Hull
Sunderland 0-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Burnley 1-3 Manchester City
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Everton 1-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 29
Crystal Palace 1-1 QPR
*Arsenal* 2-0 West Ham
Leicester 0-1 *Hull*
Sunderland 1-2 *Aston Villa*
*West Brom* 1-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-3 *Manchester City*
Chelsea 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Newcastle
*Manchester United* 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Crystal Palace 2-1 QPR
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-2 Manchester City
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-1 Tottenham
Swansea 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Crystal Palace 2 - 0 QPR
Arsenal 2 - 1 West Ham
Leicester 1 - 1 Hull
Sunderland 1 - 1 Aston Villa
West Brom 2 - 1 Stoke
Burnley 0 - 2 Manchester City
Chelsea 2 - 1 Southampton
Everton 1 - 0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1 - 1 Tottenham
Swansea 1 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Crystal Palace 3*-1 QPR
*Arsenal 2*-0 West Ham
*Leicester 1-1 Hull*
Sunderland 1-*2 Aston Villa*
*West Brom 2*-0 Stoke
Burnley 0-*3 Manchester City*
*Chelsea 2*-1 Southampton
*Everton 2*-0 Newcastle
*Manchester United 2*-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-*2 Liverpool*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Crystal Palace 1 - 0 QPR
Arsenal 2 - 0 West Ham
Leicester 0 - 0 Hull
Sunderland 1 - 2 Aston Villa
West Brom 1 - 0 Stoke
Burnley 0 - 2 Manchester City
Chelsea 2 - 0 Southampton
Everton 2 - 0 Newcastle
Manchester United 3 - 2 Tottenham
Swansea 0 - 1 Liverpool


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Crystal Palace 1-9 QPR
Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Leicester 0-1 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-3 Manchester City
Chelsea 2-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-2 Tottenham
Swansea 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 29
Crystal Palace 2-1 QPR
Arsenal 3-0 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Hull
Sunderland 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 Stoke
Burnley 0-2 Manchester City
Chelsea 3-2 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-0 Tottenham
Swansea 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

missed the palace/qpr game

Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 Stoke
Burnley 0-3 Manchester City
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 29 Results​*


> Desecrated	14
> 
> BkB Hulk	13
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> Desecrated 249
> 
> IncapableNinja	233
> 
> ...


Desecrated pulling even further away now. Ninja playing his role as Arsenal aka Mr Top 4 trophy quite well too it seems 

Also it goes to show just how far ahead Velvet onion was ahead of everyone when he hasn't predicted since Christmas I believe and yet is just about to go out now :lol

Anyway next four out after this week (Fuck me I need to drag something good outta my ass :moyes1) 

*Gameweek 30*
Manchester City Vs West Brom
Aston Villa Vs Swansea
Newcastle Vs Arsenal
Southampton Vs Burnley
Spurs Vs Leicester
Stoke Vs Crystal Palace
West Ham Vs Sunderland
Liverpool Vs Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull Vs Chelsea
QPR Vs Everton​


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 30
Manchester City 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 3-2 Swansea
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Spurs 1-0 Leicester
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 3-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-2 Chelsea
QPR 1-3 Everton


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> CGS is showing her the answers.
> 
> Edit: Let's see if it works.





CGS said:


> *BkB Hulk 13*


smh, smdh


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gameweek 30
*
Manchester City* 2-1 West Brom
*Aston Villa* 3-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-3 *Arsenal*
*Southampton* 2-1 Burnley
*Spurs* 2-0 Leicester
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
*West Ham *2-1 Sunderland
*Liverpool* 2-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-2 *Chelsea*
QPR 2-3 *Everton *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Green Light said:


> smh, smdh


He didn't cheat though :draper2


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Manchester City 3-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Southampton 2-1 Burnley
Spurs 2-0 Leicester
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 3-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 1-2 Chelsea
QPR 1-2 Everton


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 30
*Manchester City* 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Southampton* 2-1 Burnley
*Spurs* 2-0 Leicester
*Stoke* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*West Ham* 1-0 Sunderland
*Liverpool* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-2 *Chelsea*
QPR 1-1 Everton


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Manchester City 3-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Southampton 2-0 Burnley
Spurs 2-0 Leicester
Stoke 3-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 1-3 Chelsea
QPR 1-1 Everton


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Manchester City 3-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Southampton 1-0 Burnley
Spurs 2-1 Leicester
Stoke 1-2 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-3 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-1 Chelsea
QPR 2-2 Everton


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Manchester City 2- 1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Southampton 1 - 0 Burnley
Spurs 2 - 0 Leicester
Stoke 1 - 0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2 - 1 Sunderland
Liverpool 2 - 1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0 - 2 Chelsea
QPR 0-1 Everton


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 30
Manchester City 2 Vs West Brom 1
Aston Villa 1 Vs Swansea 1
Newcastle 1 Vs Arsenal 3
Southampton 2 Vs Burnley 1
Spurs 1 Vs Leicester 0
Stoke 2 Vs Crystal Palace 2
West Ham 3 Vs Sunderland 1
Liverpool 1 Vs Manchester United 2 *Double Points*
Hull 0 Vs Chelsea 2
QPR 1 Vs Everton 2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Manchester City 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-3 Swansea
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Southampton 2-0 Burnley
Spurs 2-1 Leicester
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 1-3 Chelsea
QPR 2-2 Everton


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Manchester City 4-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-3 Arsenal
Southampton 2-0 Burnley
Spurs 3-1 Leicester
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-2 Chelsea
QPR 0-2 Everton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Manchester City 3-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Southampton 3-0 Burnley
Spurs 2-0 Leicester
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 4-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-2 Chelsea
QPR 1-1 Everton


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Manchester City 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 3-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-0 Arsenal
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Spurs 2-0 Leicester
Stoke 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-1 Chelsea
QPR 1-2 Everton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Manchester City* 2-0 West Brom
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Southampton *1-0 Burnley
*Spurs *2-1 Leicester
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-2 *Chelsea*
QPR 1-2 *Everton*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Manchester City* 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Swansea
Newcastle 0 - 3 *Arsenal*
*Southampton *1-0 Burnley
*Spurs *2-0 Leicester
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
*West Ham* 1-0 Sunderland
*Liverpool *2 - 1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-2 *Chelsea*
QPR 1 - 1 Everton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Manchester City 4-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Southampton 2-1 Burnley
Spurs 2-0 Leicester
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-2 Chelsea
QPR 1-2 Everton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Manchester City* 2-1 West Brom
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-2 *Arsenal*
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
*Spurs* 2-0 Leicester
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
*West Ham *1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-1 *Chelsea*
QPR 0-1* Everton*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 30
*Manchester City* 2-0 West Brom
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-3 *Arsenal*
*Southampton* 1-0 Burnley
*Spurs* 3-1 Leicester
Stoke 2-2 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Sunderland
*Liverpool* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-2 *Chelsea*
*QPR *2-1 Everton


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 30
Manchester City 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Southampton 3-1 Burnley
Spurs 1-0 Leicester
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-2 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-3 Chelsea
QPR 2-1 Everton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Manchester City* 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-2* Arsenal*
*Southampton* 2-1 Burnley
*Spurs* 3-0 Leicester
Stoke 0-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Sunderland
*Liverpool* 2-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-2 *Chelsea*
QPR 1-2 *Everton*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Manchester City* 2-0 West Brom
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Southampton* 2-0 Burnley
*Spurs* 2-0 Leicester
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
*West Ham* 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-2 *Chelsea*
QPR 1-2 *Everton*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Manchester City 3*-1 West Brom
*Aston Villa 2*-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-*2 Arsenal*
*Southampton 1-1 Burnley*
*Spurs 2*-1 Leicester
*Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace*
*West Ham 2*-0 Sunderland
*Liverpool 2*-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-*3 Chelsea*
QPR 0-*2 Everton*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Manchester City 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-3 Arsenal
Southampton 1-0 Burnley
Spurs 2-0 Leicester
Stoke 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 3-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-1 Chelsea
QPR 1-1 Everton


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Manchester City* 3-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-1 *Swansea*
Newcastle 0-1 *Arsenal*
*Southampton *2-0 Burnley
*Spurs *2-0 Leicester
Stoke 1-1 Crystal Palace
*West Ham* 2-0 Sunderland
*Liverpool *3-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-1 *Chelsea*
QPR 1-1 Everton


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Manchester City 3-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Southampton 2-1 Burnley
Spurs 3-1 Leicester
Stoke 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Hull 0-2 Chelsea
QPR 2-2 Everton


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Manchester City* 2-0 West Brom
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Southampton* 2-0 Burnley
*Spurs* 3-1 Leicester
Stoke 2-2 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-2 *Manchester United* *Double Points*
Hull 0-2 *Chelsea*
*QPR* 2-1 Everton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 30 Results*​


> Renegade	19
> 
> STALKER	15
> Demon Hunter	15
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> Desecrated 255
> 
> IncapableNinja	243
> 
> ...


Saved my ass my literally one point :brodgers. Shame I've probably got one more prediction week left :jose

The current champ also in danger of going out unless he manages to channel his inner Cena/Hogan

Anyway from this point onwards I shall be eliminating the *bottom 3 scores * each week over the next 4 weeks. It was originally supposed to be 2 but since we have a decent amount of guys left (and considering most of you are only still here since I was kind enough to lower the monthly barriers quite heavily back in august :side it's time to make you all sweat a bit and see who really deserves to win this. Good luck boys 

*Gameweek 31*
Arsenal Vs Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton Vs Southampton
Leicester Vs West Ham
Manchester United VS Aston Villa
Swansea Vs Hull
West Brom Vs QPR
Chelsea Vs Stoke
Burnley Vs Spurs
Sunderland Vs Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace Vs Manchester City
Aston Villa Vs QPR
​


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 31
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 0-2 Southampton
Leicester 0-1 West Ham
Manchester United 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-0 Hull
West Brom 2-1 QPR
Chelsea 3-1 Stoke
Burnley 1-1 Spurs
Sunderland 2-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 3-2 Manchester City
Aston Villa 2-1 QPR


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 31
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 0-1 West Ham
Manchester United 3-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-1 Hull
West Brom 3-1 QPR
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Burnley 0-2 Spurs
Sunderland 1-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester City
Aston Villa 2-1 QPR


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Arsenal *2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 0-2 *West Ham*
Manchester United 0-0 Aston Villa
*Swansea *2-0 Hull
*West Brom* 2-0 QPR
*Chelsea *2-0 Stoke
Burnley 0-3 *Spurs*
Sunderland 0-1 *Newcastle **Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Manchester City*
Aston Villa 1-1 QPR


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

ERMAHGERD I'M NEARLY OUT.

CGS, DO SOMETHING.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 31
Arsenal 3 Vs Liverpool 1 *Double Points*
Everton 0 Vs Southampton 1
Leicester 1 Vs West Ham 2
Manchester United 3 VS Aston Villa 1
Swansea 2 Vs Hull 0
West Brom 2 Vs QPR 1
Chelsea 2 Vs Stoke 1
Burnley 2 Vs Spurs 2
Sunderland 1 Vs Newcastle 0 *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1 Vs Manchester City 2
Aston Villa 2 Vs QPR 0


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 31
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Leicester 0-2 West Ham
Manchester United 3-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-0 Hull
West Brom 2-0 QPR
Chelsea 3-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-1 Spurs
Sunderland 1-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester City
Aston Villa 1-1 QPR


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Destiny said:


> ERMAHGERD I'M NEARLY OUT.
> 
> CGS, DO SOMETHING.


Sorry buddy. I gotta look out for myself first :deandre


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-2 West Ham
Manchester United 2-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-0 Hull
West Brom 1-1 QPR
Chelsea 3-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-1 Spurs
Sunderland 1-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester City
Aston Villa 2-1 QPR


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Arsenal* 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-2 *West Ham*
*Manchester United *2-1 Aston Villa
*Swansea* 2-0 Hull
*West Brom* 2-1 QPR
*Chelsea* 2-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-1 Spurs
Sunderland 2-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-3* Manchester City*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 QPR


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-2 West Ham
Manchester United 4-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-0 Hull
West Brom 2-1 QPR
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Burnley 0-2 Spurs
Sunderland 2-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester City
Aston Villa 1-1 QPR


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gameweek 31
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 West Ham
Manchester United 2-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 Hull
West Brom 2-1 QPR
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-2 Spurs
Sunderland 1-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester City
Aston Villa 1-0 QPR


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 31
*Arsenal* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Everton* 2-1 Southampton
Leicester 0-1 *West Ham*
*Manchester United* 3-1 Aston Villa
*Swansea* 1-0 Hull
*West Brom* 2-0 QPR
*Chelsea* 3-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-2 *Spurs*
*Sunderland* 2-0 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Manchester City*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 QPR


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arsenal *2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Southampton
*Leicester *2-1 West Ham
*Manchester United* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Swansea *1-0 Hull
*West Brom* 2-0 QPR
*Chelsea* 2-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-3 *Spurs*
*Sunderland *2-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Manchester City
*Aston Villa* 2-1 QPR


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 0-1 West Ham
Manchester United 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-0 Hull
West Brom 1-0 QPR
Chelsea 3-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-3 Spurs
Sunderland 1-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester City
Aston Villa 1-0 QPR


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Arsenal *2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 West Ham
*Manchester United* 3-0 Aston Villa
*Swansea *2-1 Hull
*West Brom* 2-0 QPR
*Chelsea* 3-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-2 *Spurs*
Sunderland 2-2 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 QPR


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 0-1 West Ham
Manchester United 2-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-2 Hull
West Brom 1-0 QPR
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-2 Spurs
Sunderland 2-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester City
Aston Villa 0-1 QPR


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Arsenal *2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-2 *West Ham*
*Manchester United* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Swansea* 2-0 Hull
West Brom 1-1 QPR
*Chelsea* 2-0 Stoke
Burnley 0-1 *Spurs*
Sunderland 1-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 QPR


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Southampton
*Leicester* 3-2 West Ham
*Manchester United* 3-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 0-1 *Hull*
*West Brom* 2-0 QPR
*Chelsea* 2-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-1 Spurs
*Sunderland* 1-0 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Manchester City*
Aston Villa 2-2 QPR


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Arsenal 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-0 Southampton
Leicester 0-0 West Ham
Manchester United 3-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-0 Hull
West Brom 2-0 QPR
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Burnley 2-1 Spurs
Sunderland 2-0 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-3 Manchester City
Aston Villa 2-0 QPR


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 31
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Everton* 2-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 West Ham
*Manchester United* 3-1 Aston Villa
*Swansea* 1-0 Hull
*West Brom* 1-0 QPR
*Chelsea* 2-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-2 *Spurs*
*Sunderland* 2-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 QPR


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 West Ham
Manchester United 3-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-0 Hull
West Brom 1-0 QPR
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Burnley 2-2 Spurs
Sunderland 1-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester City
Aston Villa 2-0 QPR


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-0 Southampton
Leicester 1-0 West Ham
Manchester United 2-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-0 Hull
West Brom 2-0 QPR
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-2 Spurs
Sunderland 2-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Manchester City
Aston Villa 2-1 QPR


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Motherfucker!!! 

Missed the cut by one point.

Bollocks!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 West Ham
Manchester United 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-0 Hull
West Brom 2-0 QPR
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-2 Spurs
Sunderland 2-1 Newcastle *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester City
Aston Villa 1-0 QPR


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 32*
Swansea 2-2 Everton
Southampton 3-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-0 Leicester
West Ham 1-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-3 Arsenal
QPR 1-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 3-2 Man City
Liverpool 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Swansea 1-1 Everton
Southampton 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-0 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 2-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Leicester
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-2 Arsenal
QPR 1-3 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-1 Man City
Liverpool 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Swansea 2-1 Everton
Southampton 1-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 2-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1 Leicester
West Ham 2-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-3 Arsenal
QPR 1-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 3-1 Man City (Assuming this is double points)
Liverpool 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Busy week so yeah i'll do this properly tomorrow. From a quick look myself jose), Destiny & United07 were the lowest 3 so we should be out but i'll confirm properly tomorrow. 

Also yeah City/United Double Points


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Swansea 1-1 Everton
Southampton 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-0 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 3-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-0 Leicester
West Ham 2-2 Stoke
Burnley 1-2 Arsenal
QPR 0-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-0 Man City (60x points for me)
Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

CGS said:


> Busy week so yeah i'll do this properly tomorrow. From a quick look myself jose), Destiny & United07 were the lowest 3 so we should be out but i'll confirm properly tomorrow.
> 
> Also yeah City/United Double Points


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Swansea 1-1 Everton
*Southampton *2-0 Hull
*Sunderland *1-0 Crystal Palace
*Spurs *2-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Leicester
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-2 *Arsenal*
QPR 1-2 *Chelsea *
Man Utd 2-0 Man City *Double Points*
*Liverpool *3-1 Newcastle


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Swansea 1-1 Everton
Southampton 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 2-3 Crystal Palace
Spurs 2-2 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1 Leicester
West Ham 1-3 Stoke
Burnley 0-3 Arsenal
QPR 2-2 Chelsea 
Man Utd 2-1 Man City *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-1 Newcastle


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Swansea 1-1 Everton
Southampton 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-3 Crystal Palace
Spurs 2-2 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-0 Leicester
West Ham 1-2 Stoke
Burnley 1-3 Arsenal
QPR 1-2 Chelsea 
Man Utd 2-1 Man City *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Swansea 1-2 Everton
Southampton 1-0 Hull
Sunderland 0-2 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 3-1 Leicester
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-1 Arsenal
QPR 1-3 Chelsea
Man Utd 3-1 Man City
Liverpool 3-2 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 31 Scores*​


> STALKER	16
> 
> Seabs	13
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*



> Desecrated 266
> 
> Seabs 248
> 
> ...


Yup Just as I expected, myself, Destiny and United07 all out. Legendkiller316 keeping himself in the running for at least another week due to a double point score. 

Ninja no showing means Seabs has a chance to once again be the bridemaid of this competition. 

Interesting to see who shall go out next week

*Gameweek 32*
Swansea Vs Everton
Southampton Vs Hull
Sunderland Vs Crystal Palace
Tottenham Vs Aston Villa
West Brom Vs Leicester
West Ham Vs Stoke
Burnley Vs Arsenal
QPR Vs Chelsea
Man Utd Vs Man City *Double Points*
Liverpool Vs Newcastle
​


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Swansea 1-2 *Everton*
*Southampton *2-0 Hull
Sunderland 2-3 *Crystal Palace*
*Spurs* 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Leicester
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-2 *Arsenal*
QPR 1-3 *Chelsea*
Man Utd 1-2 *Man City* *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Newcastle


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

One more for the road...

Gameweek 32
Swansea 1-1 Everton
*Southampton* 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Tottenham* 3-1 Aston Villa
*West Brom* 1-0 Leicester
West Ham 0-1 *Stoke*
Burnley 0-2 *Arsenal*
QPR 1-3 *Chelsea*
Man Utd 2-2 Man City *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 4-0 Newcastle


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Swansea 2-1 Everton
Southampton 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 0-1 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-1 Leicester
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-3 Arsenal
QPR 0-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-1 Man City *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Swansea 1-1 Everton
*Southampton* 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Tottenham* 2-0 Aston Villa
*West Brom* 1-0 Leicester
West Ham 1-2 *Stoke*
Burnley 1-3 *Arsenal*
QPR 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Man Utd *2-1 Man City *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Swansea 1-0 Everton
Southampton 3-1 Hull
Sunderland 2-2 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-0 Leicester
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
Burnley 0-4 Arsenal
QPR 1-3 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-1 Man City *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Swansea 1-1 Everton
*Southampton *2-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Spurs *2-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-0 Leicester
West Ham 0-1 *Stoke*
Burnley 1-3 *Arsenal*
QPR 1-4 *Chelsea *
Man Utd 1-2 *Man City* *Double Points*
*Liverpool *2-0 Newcastle


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Probably going out this week so big thanks to CGS for doing the scores.

Swansea 1-1 Everton
*Southampton* 2-0 Hull
*Sunderland* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Tottenham* 3-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-0 Leicester
West Ham 1-1 Stoke
Burnley 1-3 *Arsenal*
QPR 1-4 *Chelsea*
Man Utd 2-3 *Man City* *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Newcastle


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Swansea 2-1 Everton
Southampton 1-0 Hull
Sunderland 0-0 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-0 Leicester
West Ham 0-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-3 Arsenal
QPR 0-1 Chelsea
Man Utd 3-2 Man City *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Southampton *1-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Tottenham *2-1 Aston Villa
*West Brom* 1-0 Leicester
West Ham 0-1 *Stoke*
Burnley 0-2 *Arsenal*
QPR 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Man Utd* 2-1 Man City *Double Points*
*Liverpool *2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CGS slipping.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

No need to do it anymore since i'm not involved :jose 

Seriously though just done all the scores and it was a pretty decent week for everyone. score for score probably the best week i've seen in a while. Lowest score was 7 and out of the 17 guys that predicted 11 scored over 10.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 32 Scores*​


> Baxter	16
> 
> Green Light	14
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> Desecrated 275
> 
> Seabs 256
> 
> ...


Anddd the battle for a new champ has begun. Shame Joel, legendkiller316 & I Came to play won't be there to steal it from Destiny.

Like I said solid week all around really. Any other week and chances are the eliminated trio would have probably gone through to the next round. Tough stuff 

Anyway on to the next week. Three more to go this weekend 

*Gameweek 33*
Crystal Palace Vs West Brom
Everton Vs Burnley
Leicester Vs Swansea
Stoke Vs Southampton
Chelsea Vs Manchester United *Double Points*
Manchester City Vs West Ham
Newcastle Vs Spurs​


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

all about pulling out your best score of the competition to survive elimination for another week bama. 


Crystal Palace 2-0 West Brom
Everton 2-1 Burnley
Leicester 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-0 Southampton
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester United 
Manchester City 3-1 West Ham
Newcastle 0-2 Spurs


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> Seabs 7



:duck

I'm gonna win this now bros. Hitting my stride at the right time. From elimination in the first round last year to winning it this year. What a story.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I got 8 you son of a bitch.

Still convinced City/Palace was double points too :evil

A win for Green Light is a win for me anyway as I took him from the very bottom of the barrel and created a score-a-verrrrrrr-guda-predicta-makea*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Crystal Palace 2-1 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Burnley
Leicester 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 0-1 Southampton
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Manchester City 2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 Spurs

I'll probably lose confidence closer to Saturday and change that United one.

Yep.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *I got 8 you son of a bitch.
> 
> Still convinced City/Palace was double points too :evil
> 
> A win for Green Light is a win for me anyway as I took him from the very bottom of the barrel and created a score-a-verrrrrrr-guda-predicta-makea*


Fine you got the joint worst score of the week :side: 

GOAT Baxter though, was pretty much bound for eliminations before this week.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

First time playing. don't need a point.

Crystal Palace 3-1 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Burnley
Leicester 1-0 Swansea
Stoke 2-2 Southampton
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester United 
Manchester City 4-1 West Ham
Newcastle 2-1 Spurs


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Swansea 2-2 Everton *+1*
Southampton 3-0 Hull *+1*
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-0 Leicester
West Ham 1-0 Stoke
Burnley 1-3 Arsenal *+1*
QPR 1-2 Chelsea *+1*
Man Utd 3-2 Man City *+2*
Liverpool 2-0 Newcastle *+3*

I count 9, not 8.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Crystal Palace 2-2 West Brom
Everton 2-1 Burnley
Leicester 0-2 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Manchester City 3-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 Spurs


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Also did not get my United/City win doubled so should have had twelve. Or x60. Rigged. :evil

Crystal Palace 1-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Burnley
Leicester 0-0 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 1-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
Manchester City 2-2 West Ham
Newcastle 0-3 Spurs


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 33
Crystal Palace 3 Vs West Brom 1
Everton 1 Vs Burnley 2
Leicester 1 Vs Swansea 2
Stoke 1 Vs Southampton 1
Chelsea 2 Vs Manchester United 2 *Double Points*
Manchester City 1 Vs West Ham 0
Newcastle 0 Vs Spurs 2


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Crystal Palace 3-1 West Brom
Everton 1-0 Burnley
Leicester 1-0 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Manchester City 1-1 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 Spurs

Fortune favours the bold, and I need a lot of fortune to keep me in this game until next week.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Crystal Palace 2-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Burnley
Leicester 2-2 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Manchester City 3-1 West Ham
Newcastle 1-3 Spurs


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Crystal Palace 2-1 West Brom
Everton 1-0 Burnley
Leicester 3-2 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 1-3 Manchester United *Double Points*
Manchester City 2-2 West Ham
Newcastle 0-2 Spurs


----------



## bob_bloblaw (Apr 13, 2015)

Crystal Palace 2-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Burnley
Leicester 0-3 Swansea
Stoke 0-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Man Utd
Man City 3-1 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Crystal Palace 2-0 West Brom
Everton 2-1 Burnley
Leicester 2-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Manchester City 3-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 Spurs


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Crystal Palace* 2-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Burnley
Leicester 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 0-0 Southampton
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Manchester City* 2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 0-2 *Spurs*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Crystal Palace* 1-0 West Brom
*Everton *2-0 Burnley
Leicester 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
*Chelsea *2 -0 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Manchester City* 3-1 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 *Spurs*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Crystal Palace* 2-0 West Brom
*Everton* 2-1 Burnley
Leicester 1-1 Swansea
*Stoke* 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Manchester City* 2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 *Spurs*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Crystal Palace* 2-0 West Brom
*Everton *2-1 Burnley
Leicester 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
*Chelsea* 1-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Manchester City *2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 *Spurs*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Crystal Palace 2-0 West Brom
Everton 1-0 Burnley
Leicester 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 0-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Manchester City 2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 0-1 Spurs


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Crystal Palace* 2-0 West Brom
*Everton *3-1 Burnley
Leicester 1-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
*Chelsea *2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Manchester City* 2-0 West Ham
Newcastle 0-2 *Spurs*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 33 Scores*​


> Liam Miller	11
> 
> Desecrated 9
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Desecrated 284
> Foreshadowed	259
> Seabs 258
> 
> ...


And we lose another 4 guys

One more elimination round left with Desecrated all but heading for glory right now (especially considering how seabs is WOATing it) 

But yeah, one last chance to safe yourself people and give yourself a chance to win. Make it count

*Gameweek 34*
Southampton Vs Spurs
Burnley Vs Leicester
Crystal Palace Vs Hull
Newcastle Vs Swansea
QPR Vs West Ham
Stoke Vs Sunderland
West Brom Vs Liverpool
Manchester City Vs Aston Villa
Everton Vs Manchester United
Arsenal Vs Chelsea *Double Points*
Hull Vs Liverpool
Leicester Vs Chelsea​


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Southampton 2-2 Spurs
Burnley 3-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-1 Hull
Newcastle 0-2 Swansea
QPR 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 2-0 Sunderland
West Brom 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 3-1 Aston Villa
Everton 1-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*

Hull 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Southampton 2-2 Spurs
Burnley 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-0 Hull
Newcastle 0-2 Swansea
QPR 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 3-0 Sunderland
West Brom 2-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 3-1 Aston Villa
Everton 1-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*

Hull 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-1 Chelsea


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Southampton 1-2 Spurs
Burnley 0-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-0 Hull
Newcastle 0-0 Swansea
QPR 2-1 West Ham
Stoke 2-0 Sunderland
West Brom 0-1 Liverpool
Manchester City 2-0 Aston Villa
Everton 1-1 Manchester United
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Hull 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*omg you muppett City won 2-0 which explains why me and Demon Hunter have both been ROBBED this week. TWO WEEKS IN A ROW. I SMELL A CONSPIRACY.

I'm just making things interesting for DOUBLE POINTS LAST DAY OF THE SEASON.*


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Southampton 1-2 Spurs
Burnley 1-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 3-1 Hull
Newcastle 1-0 Swansea
QPR 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 2-1 Sunderland
West Brom 0-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 2-0 Aston Villa
Everton 0-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*

Hull 0-2 Liverpool
Leicester 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Southampton 1-1 Spurs
*Burnley* 2-1 Leicester
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Hull
Newcastle 0-1 *Swansea*
*QPR* 2-0 West Ham
*Stoke *1-0 Sunderland
West Brom 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Aston Villa
Everton 1-2 *Manchester United*
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Hull 0-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Southampton 1-1 Spurs
*Burnley *2-1 Leicester
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Hull
Newcastle 0-1 *Swansea*
QPR 1-1 West Ham
*Stoke* 2-0 Sunderland
West Brom 0-2* Liverpool*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Aston Villa
Everton 2-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*

Hull 1-3* Liverpool*
Leicester 1-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Southampton 1-2 Spurs
Burnley 1-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-0 Hull
Newcastle 1-2 Swansea
QPR 0-2 West Ham
Stoke 2-0 Sunderland
West Brom 1-3 Liverpool
Manchester City 1-1 Aston Villa
Everton 1-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Hull 0-3 Liverpool
Leicester 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Southampton 1-1 Spurs
Burnley 0-1 *Leicester*
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Hull
Newcastle 1-1 Swansea
*QPR *2-1 West Ham
*Stoke *2-0 Sunderland
West Brom 1-2* Liverpool*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Aston Villa
Everton 0-1 *Manchester United*
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*

Hull 1-1 Liverpool
Leicester 0-1 *Chelsea*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Southampton 1-1 Spurs
Burnley 1-2 *Leicester*
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Hull
Newcastle 1-1 Swansea
QPR 1-1 West Ham
*Stoke* 2-0 Sunderland
West Brom 0-1 *Liverpool*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Aston Villa
Everton 1-2 *Manchester United*
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Hull 1-2 *Liverpool*
Leicester 0-1 *Chelsea*


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Southampton 1-1 Spurs
Burnley 1-2 *Leicester*
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Hull
Newcastle 1-1 Swansea
QPR 1-2 *West Ham*
*Stoke *1-0 Sunderland
West Brom 0-3 *Liverpool*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Aston Villa
Everton 1-1 Manchester United
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Hull 1-3 *Liverpool*
Leicester 0-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Southampton 1-1 Spurs
Burnley 1-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-0 Hull
Newcastle 0-1 Swansea
QPR 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 2-0 Sunderland
West Brom 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester City 2-0 Aston Villa
Everton 1-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Hull 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *omg you muppett City won 2-0 which explains why me and Demon Hunter have both been ROBBED this week. TWO WEEKS IN A ROW. I SMELL A CONSPIRACY.
> 
> I'm just making things interesting for DOUBLE POINTS LAST DAY OF THE SEASON.*














Demon Hunter said:


> *Crystal Palace* 2-0 West Brom -* 0 Points*
> *Everton* 2-1 Burnley -* 1 Point*
> Leicester 1-1 Swansea - *0 Points*
> *Stoke* 2-1 Southampton *3 Points*
> ...


Don't accuse me when i'm right pls :side:. You'll get your extra points for my *MISTAKE *. Also if i really could be bothered to screw you outta this best believe I could screw you outta this. :brodgers


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ok then you only fucked up once :justsayin*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 34 Results*​


> Renegade	9
> Foreshadowed	9
> 
> Green Light	8
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> Desecrated 290
> 
> Foreshadowed	268
> 
> ...


And with that we our down to our final 8 guys. No more eliminations from here on out. Just the final 8 going out at it for a winner. 

Seems like Ninja couldn't handle it. Ahh well 

Anyway 4 weeks left in the game, Will Desecrated manage to hold out? Will Renegade go on a crazy one to win it all? Will Seabs be the Bridesmaid for the 2nd year in a row? In 4 weeks we shall find out 

*Gameweek 35*
Leicester Vs Newcastle
Aston Villa Vs Everton
Liverpool Vs QPR
Sunderland Vs Southampton
Swansea Vs Stoke
West Ham Vs Burnley
Manchester United Vs West Brom
Chelsea Vs Crystal Palace
Spurs Vs Manchester City 
Hull Vs Arsenal​


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Pretty sure I got 8 points and not 7. 

_Conspiracy_ :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

just hung on in the end there bama4


Leicester 2-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 Southampton
Swansea 2-1 Stoke
West Ham 3-0 Burnley
Manchester United 4-1 West Brom
Chelsea 3-1 Crystal Palace
Spurs 2-2 Manchester City 
Hull 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Demon Hunter said:


> Pretty sure I got 8 points and not 7.
> 
> 
> _Conspiracy_ :side:














Demon Hunter said:


> Southampton 1-1 Spurs *- 1 point*
> Burnley 1-2 *Leicester* *- 1 Point*
> *Crystal Palace* 2-0 Hull *- 0 Points*
> Newcastle 1-1 Swansea *- 0 Points*
> ...


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Leicester 2-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 2-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 0-2 Southampton
Swansea 2-1 Stoke
West Ham 2-0 Burnley
Manchester United 3-1 West Brom
Chelsea 3-1 Crystal Palace
Spurs 2-2 Manchester City 
Hull 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Leicester 1-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool *2-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-1 *Southampton*
Swansea 0-1 *Stoke*
*West Ham* 2-0 Burnley
Manchester United 1-1 West Brom
*Chelsea *3-1 Crystal Palace
Spurs 1-2 *Manchester City* 
Hull 0-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Leicester* 2-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 2-2 Everton
*Liverpool *1-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-3 *Southampton*
*Swansea* 2-1 Stoke
West Ham 1-1 Burnley
*Manchester United* 3-1 West Brom
*Chelsea *2-0 Crystal Palace
Spurs 1-2 *Manchester City*
Hull 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Leicester* 2-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool *1-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-1 *Southampton*
Swansea 1-1 Stoke
West Ham 0-1 Burnley
*Manchester United* 3-0 West Brom
Chelsea 1-1 Crystal Palace
Spurs 1-2 *Manchester City*
Hull 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Leicester *2-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool *1-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Southampton
*Swansea *2-1 Stoke
West Ham 0-0 Burnley
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Brom
*Chelsea *3-1 Crystal Palace
Spurs 1-1 Man City
Hull 1-2 *Arsenal*


Should make all remaining matches double points imo :evil


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Leicester 1-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 *Southampton*
Swansea 0-0 Stoke
*West Ham* 2-0 Burnley
*Manchester United* 3-1 West Brom
*Chelsea* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Spurs 1-2 *Manchester City *
Hull 1-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Leicester 1-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 Southampton
Swansea 1-0 Stoke
West Ham 1-0 Burnley
Manchester United 3-0 West Brom
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Spurs 1-1 Man City
Hull 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

soooo CGS, sup?


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 36:*

Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Aston Villa 2-1 West Ham
Hull 1-1 Burnley
Leicester 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-2 West Brom
Stoke 1-2 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 1-2 Man Utd
Man City 3-0 QPR
Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-1 Swansea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Heads been all over the place this week to the point where I legit forgot all about this until earlier :deandre

I'll do it in a little bit.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 35 Scores*​


> Demon Hunter	9
> Desecrated	9
> 
> Foreshadowed	8
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> Desecrated 299
> 
> Foreshadowed	276
> 
> ...



Apologies for the delay. Literally did just forget about this and only remembered at like Midday today. 

Anyway SEABS continues to WOAT (inb4 a fuck up is noticed). Desecrated taking a really good lead too. Interesting to see what the next 2 weeks bring up before double point final day.

*Gameweek 36*
Everton Vs Sunderland
Aston Villa Vs West Ham
Hull Vs Burnley
Leicester Vs Southampton
Newcastle Vs West Brom
Stoke Vs Spurs
Crystal Palace Vs Manchester United
Manchester City Vs QPR
Chelsea Vs Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal Vs Swansea​


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Everton 3-0 Sunderland
Aston Villa 1-0 West Ham
Hull 1-1 Burnley
Leicester 1-2 Southampton
Newcastle 0-2 West Brom
Stoke 2-2 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-1 QPR
Chelsea 1-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Everton* 3-1 Sunderland
*Aston Villa *1-0 West Ham
*Hull *2-1 Burnley
Leicester 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-2 West Brom
Stoke 1-2 *Tottenham*
Crystal Palace 2-2 Man Utd
*Man City* 3-0 QPR
Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool
*Arsenal* 3-1 Swansea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Everton* 1-0 Sunderland
*Aston Villa* 2-0 West Ham
Hull 0-0 Burnley
Leicester 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 West Brom
*Stoke *2-1 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Man Utd*
*Man City *3-0 QPR
*Chelsea *1-0 Liverpool
*Arsenal *3-1 Swansea


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Everton* 2-1 Sunderland
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham
Hull 1-1 Burnley
Leicester 1-2 *Southampton*
*Newcastle* 1-0 West Brom
Stoke 1-1 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 2-0 QPR
*Chelsea* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Arsenal *3-1 Swansea


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Everton 1-1 Sunderland
*Aston Villa* 1-0 West Ham
*Hull *3-1 Burnley
Leicester 1-2 *Southampton*
Newcastle 0-2 *West Brom*
*Stoke *2-1 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1-1 Manchester United
*Manchester Cit*y 3-1 QPR
Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Arsenal *2-0 Swansea


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Aston Villa 2-0 West Ham
Hull 1-0 Burnley
Leicester 0-2 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 West Brom
Stoke 1-1 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 QPR
Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Swansea


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Double points :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gamweek 36 Scores*​


> Foreshadowed 13
> 
> Liam Miller	11
> Green Light	11
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> Desecrated 307
> 
> Foreshadowed	289
> 
> ...



Desecrated with that 17 point lead going into the last 2 weeks. Not bad, not bad at all. 

The race for the top 4 trophy is still on however :mark:. 

*Gameweek 37 *
Southampton Vs Aston Villa
Burnley Vs Stoke
QPR Vs Newcastle
Spurs Vs Hull
Sunderland Vs Leicester
West Ham Vs Everton
Liverpool Vs Crystal Palace
Swansea Vs Manchester City
Manchester United Vs Arsenal *Double Points*
West Brom Vs Chelsea
Arsenal Vs Sunderland​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*on the floor at how bad you screwed Foreshadowed over here.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:moyes1. The updates are so close together now I don't even bother looking at posts above mine


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Southampton 2-1 Aston Villa
Burnley 0-1 Stoke
QPR 1-0 Newcastle
Spurs 4-0 Hull
Sunderland 2-1 Leicester
West Ham 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Brom 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

It's an 18 point lead Desecrated has actually... but... I'll try my best to overcome it!

Southampton 2-2 Aston Villa
Burnley 0-2 Stoke
QPR 1-2 Newcastle
Spurs 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Leicester
West Ham 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Brom 0-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Southampton 1-1 Aston Villa
Burnley 0-1 *Stoke*
QPR 1-1 Newcastle
*Spurs *1-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Leicester
West Ham 0-2 *Everton*
Liverpool 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Swansea 1-2 *Manchester City*
Manchester United 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Brom 0-1 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 4-0 Sunderland


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Southampton 1-1 Aston Villa
Burnley 1-2 *Stoke*
*Spurs *2-1 Hull
*QPR *2-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-1 Leicester
West Ham 0-1 *Everton*
*Liverpool *2-0 Crystal Pardew
Swansea 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 1-0 Arsenal x2 Points
West Brom 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal *3-1 Sunderland


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Southampton 1-1 Aston Villa
Burnley 1-2 *Stoke*
QPR 1-1 Newcastle
*Spurs* 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-2* Leicester*
West Ham 2-2 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Brom 1-2* Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Sunderland


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Southampton* 2-1 Aston Villa
Burnley 1-2 *Stoke*
QPR 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Spurs* 2-0 Hull
Sunderland 1-1 Leicester
West Ham 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Brom 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Southampton 1-0 Aston Villa
Burnley 1-0 Stoke
QPR 2-2 Newcastle
Spurs 2-1 Hull
Sunderland 2-0 Leicester
West Ham 0-0 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Brom 0-0 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Southampton 2-0 Aston Villa
Burnley 0-1 Stoke
QPR 2-2 Newcastle
Spurs 2-1 Hull
Sunderland 0-0 Leicester
West Ham 0-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-4 Manchester City
Manchester United 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Brom 0-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-0 Sunderland


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 37 Scores​*


> Seabs	11
> 
> Renegade	10
> Liam Miller	10
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> Desecrated 311
> 
> Foreshadowed	294
> 
> ...




And we have reached the final gameweek of this year's game with the battle seemingly being for that too 4 trophy more than anything now. 

Then again who knows what this final week could throw up. Especially with *every single game being worth double points*. 

Will Desecrated find the will to survive one last week? Will Seabs once again be the bridesmaid and not the bride?, Will Green light go from relegation last season to achieving top 4 success this year? It shall be a fun week. Good luck to you all and may the best man win. 



*Gameweek 38*
Arsenal Vs West Brom
Aston Villa Vs Burnley
Chelsea Vs Sunderland
Crystal Palace Vs Swansea
Everton Vs Spurs
Hull Vs Manchester United
Leicester Vs QPR
Manchester City Vs Southampton
Newcastle Vs west Ham
Stoke Vs Liverpool

​


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Green light, i'm coming for you.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Arsenal 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-0 Burnley
Chelsea 2-1 Sunderland
Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea
Everton 2-2 Spurs
Hull 1-2 Manchester United
Leicester 3-0 QPR
Manchester City 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 2-1 Liverpool


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Arsenal 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 3-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-1 Sunderland
Crystal Palace 3-4 Swansea
Everton 2-1 Spurs
Hull 1-1 Manchester United
Leicester 1-2 QPR
Manchester City 3-2 Southampton
Newcastle 0-2 West Ham
Stoke 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*As long as I finish above Green Light that's all that matters.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That Blackett own goal has totally fucked me over in so many ways.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Arsenal *2-0 West Brom
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Burnley
*Chelsea *3-0 Sunderland
Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea
Everton 2-2 Spurs
Hull 1-2 *Manchester United* *prays*
*Leicester *2-0 QPR
*Manchester City* 4-2 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
*Stoke *2-1 Liverpool


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Arsenal *1-0 West Brom
*Aston Villa *2-1 Burnley
*Chelsea* 2-0 Sunderland
Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea
Everton 2-2 Spurs
Hull 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Leicester* 2-0 QPR
*Manchester City* 3-2 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
*Stoke* 2-1 Liverpool


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Arsenal 3-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Sunderland
Crystal Palace 2-1 Swansea
Everton 0-2 Spurs
Hull 1-0 Manchester United
Leicester 0-0 QPR
Manchester City 2-2 Southampton
Newcastle 0-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arsenal *2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Burnley
*Chelsea *1-0 Sunderland
Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Hull 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Leicester *2-0 QPR
*Manchester City* 3-1 Southampton
*Newcastle *1-1 West Ham
*Stoke *2-0 Liverpool


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

WOATing so bad.

*Arsenal *2-0 West Brom
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Burnley
*Chelsea *1-0 Sunderland
Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Hull 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Leicester *3-1 QPR
*Manchester City* 2-1 Southampton
*Newcastle *1-0 west Ham
*Stoke *2-1 Liverpool


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Arsenal 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-0 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 Sunderland
Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea
Everton 2-1 Spurs
Hull 1-1 Manchester United
Leicester 2-0 QPR
Manchester City 1-0 Southampton
Newcastle 2-1 west Ham
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 38 Results*​


> Desecrated	12
> ​Foreshadowed	10
> Green Light	10
> Liam Miller	10
> ...


*Final Table*​


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desecrated topping the week and ending the game in style. Good job my friend very hard fought win. 

Green Light with the biggest improvement award. From September relegation last year to ending the season in typical







fashion 

Apologies for the amount of fuck ups over the game. Shit does indeed happen and i'm happy no one takes it too seriously

Finally just a huge thank you for those who did take part and I do look forward to everyone returning next year to see if Desecrated can indeed hold onto his crown​


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Europa league? get in there my son :brodgers


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Think I was eliminated in Jan or Feb last year. Good comeback. Surprised at the low scoring by everyone on a double points week but was never worried about losing after week 37.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I exposed Seabs as a cheat months ago so that 3rd place spot is rightfully mine. Not bad bama


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on running this really well again, CGS. You've done a super job (Y)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

* @Green Light goes from geek to legit after being taken under my tutelage. What a beautiful story.
@Desecrated can have a coloured usertitle if he wishes.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Seabs said:


> * @Green Light goes from geek to legit after being taken under my tutelage. What a beautiful story.
> @Desecrated can have a coloured usertitle if he wishes.*












This guy

smh at @CGS turning a blind eye to the corruption in this thread. He obviously works for FIFA


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

lol @ Corruption. I understand that you are upset that you lost out to Seabs. I mean we can't all be great and it's not your fault that well...Seabs > You. But chin up. Maybe next year you will do a little better. you just have to


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This you two?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Seabs said:


> * @Green Light goes from geek to legit after being taken under my tutelage. What a beautiful story.
> @Desecrated can have a coloured usertitle if he wishes.*


I'd be interested in that. Would a dark red be possible?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Find the html colour code for what you want and I'll add it.*


----------

